# Canadian man faces 2 years in prison for passing out Jesus saves pamphlets at gay  pride parade



## MindWars

Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.



Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


----------



## Sahba

If in the US I'd pull out all the stops and sue the smarty pants off of the City.  That is appalling and I dare places like my old neighborhood of Hollywood, CA 'boys town' to pull a stunt like that!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Did anyone repent?


----------



## denmark

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


No free speech in Canada?
Must be more to this story ...


----------



## cnm

denmark said:


> No free speech in Canada?


No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...


----------



## cnm

Sahba said:


> If in the US I'd pull out all the stops and sue the smarty pants off of the City.


If the moon was green cheese you could eat it, too.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.



Thank God hatespeech laws got shot down in America, or else we'd be facing the same SJW law nightmare!

I think it's time to do away with "hate crime" laws now. A crime is a crime, period. I say if it's violent enough, hang them within 2 weeks after the trial.


----------



## frigidweirdo

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.



The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said: 

"homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."

The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive. 

Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.

What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.


----------



## Marion Morrison

frigidweirdo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.
> 
> What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.
Click to expand...


Do his time for him, then.


----------



## jillian

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


End times headlines, nutcase?

Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
Click to expand...


Maybe Canuckians should sack up and end hatespeech laws in their country, fake lawyer.


----------



## Rustic

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


There is no such thing as any sort of freedom and individuality in socialism... fact


----------



## Rustic

No such thing as freedom of speech in socialism... fact


----------



## Silhouette

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


Did Toronto police arrest anyone for indecent exposure to children?  No?  

Well then FUCK THEM.


----------



## Silhouette

cnm said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
Click to expand...

Is doing deviant sex acts in front of kids on public streets "protected speech" or "protected behaviors" in Canada?  In the US?


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
Click to expand...


*One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*


----------



## Pilot1

This is what happens when you don't have a government limiting Constitution, and are subjects, not citizens.


----------



## August West

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


Real Christians don`t hate gays or anyone else. Thread fail!


----------



## airplanemechanic

Real Christians don't HATE anyone, but we can abhor the behavior of sinners. Homosexuality is specifically mentioned as an abomination to the Lord. 

We all sin, but we're not all homos.


----------



## Silhouette

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.





August West said:


> Real Christians don`t hate gays or anyone else. Thread fail!



This guy wasn't hating gays.  He was "loving them, reaching out and making a difference to the individual sinners".  Just like Jude 1 in the Bible demands they do.

So, your logic is a fail.


----------



## Pilot1

So people that disagree with something can't legally, and peacefully speak out against it?


----------



## Silhouette

Pilot1 said:


> So people that disagree with something can't legally, and peacefully speak out against it?


If the Canadian Christian caught sight of lewd acts in front of kids, he should bring that up in his defense.   Presuming they allow the accused a defense in Canada?  And presuming they have laws against lewd acts in front of children in Canada?

Is it Canadian policy that only SOME people get arrested when a crime is alleged to have happened?


----------



## August West

Silhouette said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christians don`t hate gays or anyone else. Thread fail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy wasn't hating gays.  He was "loving them, reaching out and making a difference to the individual sinners".  Just like Jude 1 in the Bible demands they do.
> 
> So, your logic is a fail.
Click to expand...

As the Pope recently said "God made them that way". They aren`t sinners. Sinners are the fake Christian schools that downplay slavery and teach kids that humans lived with dinosaurs. Dumbing down kids intentionally is sinful however.
Florida private schools' curriculum downplays slavery, says humans and dinosaurs lived together


----------



## Pilot1

You don't have to witness anything lewd to legally, and peacefully protest something in which you disagree.  At least in the U.S. that is.

If you do it peacefully, you can go out, and protest the color blue if you don't like it.


----------



## Silhouette

Pilot1 said:


> You don't have to witness anything lewd to legally, and peacefully protest something in which you disagree.  At least in the U.S. that is.


Yes, be we all know that he did witness lewd acts in front of kids, as all people who have seen pride parades have witnessed.  So, where are the arrests for those offenses?  (I'm highlighting the arbitrary nature & favoritism of law enforcement in Canada...and how that essentially establishes a State religion there...The Church of LGBT...)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

frigidweirdo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.
> 
> What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.
Click to expand...

Gay and Bisexual Men | HIV by Group | HIV/AIDS | CDC
Gays account for 70% of new aids cases.

Why Are Suicide Rates Higher Among LGBTQ Youth?
Gays mental stability is vastly lower.

Sexually Transmitted Diseases | Gay and Bisexual Men's Health | CDC
Gay, bisexual, and other men who have sex with men are 17 times more likely to get anal cancer than heterosexual men.
gay, bisexual, and other men who have sex with men accounted for 83% of primary and secondary syphilis cases 


DISGUSTING and dangerously unhealthy lifestyle


----------



## pismoe

denmark said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   problem is that its 'canada' , they have no Free Speech .   They took  Mark Stein to court because he wrote a book about 'islam'   Denmark .


----------



## MindWars

August West said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christians don`t hate gays or anyone else. Thread fail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy wasn't hating gays.  He was "loving them, reaching out and making a difference to the individual sinners".  Just like Jude 1 in the Bible demands they do.
> 
> So, your logic is a fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Pope recently said "God made them that way". They aren`t sinners. Sinners are the fake Christian schools that downplay slavery and teach kids that humans lived with dinosaurs. Dumbing down kids intentionally is sinful however.
> Florida private schools' curriculum downplays slavery, says humans and dinosaurs lived together
Click to expand...


Of course a fake pope will say it.  The Devil says he's god too a.h.


----------



## bodecea

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*
Click to expand...

Were you ever taught in school that other countries are not obligated to follow the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights?


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


Ask the Log Cabiners of the GOP..


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
Click to expand...

-----------------------   right on , canooks are 'subjects' Bodecea .


----------



## MindWars

Marion Morrison said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God hatespeech laws got shot down in America, or else we'd be facing the same SJW law nightmare!
> 
> I think it's time to do away with "hate crime" laws now. A crime is a crime, period. I say if it's violent enough, hang them within 2 weeks after the trial.
Click to expand...


We've lost a lot of free speech remember Obama dreamed up his " HATE SPEECH" bs against gays etc.

10 reasons the U.S. is no longer the land of the free

Assassination of U.S. citizens
President Obama has claimed, as President George W. Bush did before him, the right to order the killing of any citizen considered a terrorist or an abettor of terrorism. Last year, he approved the killing of U.S. citizen Anwar al-Awlaqi and another citizen under this claimed inherent authority. Last month, administration officials affirmed that power, stating that the president can order the assassination of any citizen whom he considers allied with terrorists. (Nations such as Nigeria, Iran and Syria have been routinely criticized for extrajudicial killings of enemies of the state.)

Indefinite detention
Under the law signed last month, terrorism suspects are to be held by the military; the president also has the authority to indefinitely detain citizens accused of terrorism. While the administration claims that this provision only codified existing law, experts widely



6 Major US Supreme Court Hate Speech Cases
=========================================================================
*Defining Hate Speech*
The American Bar Association defines hate speech as "speech that offends, threatens, or insults groups, based on race, color, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, disability, or other traits." While Supreme Court justices have acknowledged the offensive nature of such speech in recent cases like Matal v. Tam (2017), they have been reluctant to impose broad restrictions on it.


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   right on , canooks are 'subjects' Bodecea .
Click to expand...

You DO know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you ever taught in school that other countries are not obligated to follow the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   like i said , canooks are 'subjects' Bodecea .


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pilot1 said:


> So people that disagree with something can't legally, and peacefully speak out against it?



Not in Canada. Sad.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the Log Cabiners of the GOP..
Click to expand...


Faggots.


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God hatespeech laws got shot down in America, or else we'd be facing the same SJW law nightmare!
> 
> I think it's time to do away with "hate crime" laws now. A crime is a crime, period. I say if it's violent enough, hang them within 2 weeks after the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've lost a lot of free speech remember Obama dreamed up his " HATE SPEECH" bs against gays etc.
> 
> 10 reasons the U.S. is no longer the land of the free
> 
> Assassination of U.S. citizens
> President Obama has claimed, as President George W. Bush did before him, the right to order the killing of any citizen considered a terrorist or an abettor of terrorism. Last year, he approved the killing of U.S. citizen Anwar al-Awlaqi and another citizen under this claimed inherent authority. Last month, administration officials affirmed that power, stating that the president can order the assassination of any citizen whom he considers allied with terrorists. (Nations such as Nigeria, Iran and Syria have been routinely criticized for extrajudicial killings of enemies of the state.)
> 
> Indefinite detention
> Under the law signed last month, terrorism suspects are to be held by the military; the president also has the authority to indefinitely detain citizens accused of terrorism. While the administration claims that this provision only codified existing law, experts widely
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Major US Supreme Court Hate Speech Cases
> =========================================================================
> *Defining Hate Speech*
> The American Bar Association defines hate speech as "speech that offends, threatens, or insults groups, based on race, color, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, disability, or other traits." While Supreme Court justices have acknowledged the offensive nature of such speech in recent cases like Matal v. Tam (2017), they have been reluctant to impose broad restrictions on it.
Click to expand...

That is correct and Trump has the power to do as such also and probably already has....The US Congress declared war on terroism and made it legal for the president to have war time powers.
So suck on it baby it's all legal.


----------



## Moonglow

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you ever taught in school that other countries are not obligated to follow the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   like i said , canooks are 'subjects' Bodecea .
Click to expand...

So are US citizens.


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christians don`t hate gays or anyone else. Thread fail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy wasn't hating gays.  He was "loving them, reaching out and making a difference to the individual sinners".  Just like Jude 1 in the Bible demands they do.
> 
> So, your logic is a fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Pope recently said "God made them that way". They aren`t sinners. Sinners are the fake Christian schools that downplay slavery and teach kids that humans lived with dinosaurs. Dumbing down kids intentionally is sinful however.
> Florida private schools' curriculum downplays slavery, says humans and dinosaurs lived together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course a fake pope will say it.  The Devil says he's god too a.h.
Click to expand...

A fake pope?


----------



## Toro

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.



If true, that’s pretty retarded.


----------



## pismoe

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you ever taught in school that other countries are not obligated to follow the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   like i said , canooks are 'subjects' Bodecea .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are US citizens.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   opinion eh,   I guess that Americans just don't have it as  BAD [for now] as 'canooks' or 'brit' subjects .   But yeah , i see and acknowledge your point as i clean my nicely Blued revolvers and efficient Glocks and write my book about the barbarity of 'islam' while drawing cartoons of 'mohamad'   Moonglow .


----------



## hadit

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
Click to expand...


How is passing out pamphlets in public "harassing"?


----------



## hadit

Pilot1 said:


> So people that disagree with something can't legally, and peacefully speak out against it?



When you run afoul of the PC police, reality goes out the window.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

hadit said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is passing out pamphlets in public "harassing"?
Click to expand...


The LGBT are doing more than just passing out pamphlets at our schools, they are indoctrinating children and they are never accused of "harassment"


----------



## Silhouette

hadit said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is passing out pamphlets in public "harassing"?
Click to expand...

Is doing deviant sex acts on parade where children are invited to watch "harassment" also?  Or a worse crime?


----------



## August West

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you ever taught in school that other countries are not obligated to follow the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   like i said , canooks are 'subjects' Bodecea .
Click to expand...

Call them subjects if you want but they seem to be happier than the always angry "free" Americans.


----------



## pismoe

August West said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you ever taught in school that other countries are not obligated to follow the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   like i said , canooks are 'subjects' Bodecea .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call them subjects if you want but they seem to be happier than the always angry "free" Americans.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------  'canooks' seem Happier he says .   You sound like a Happy 'canook' , are you a 'happy canook' subject  August West .   ----------------   HAPPY  'subjects' is what life is all about eh   August West .  [chuckle] .


----------



## Marion Morrison

Silhouette said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is passing out pamphlets in public "harassing"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is doing deviant sex acts on parade where children are invited to watch "harassment" also?  Or a worse crime?
Click to expand...


Worse, but only according to God, the creator of the world, not Canadian law, though.


----------



## Toro

pismoe said:


> ---------------------------------------  'canooks' seem Happier he says .   You sound like a Happy 'canook' , are you a 'happy canook' subject  August West .   ----------------   HAPPY  'subjects' is what life is all about eh   August West .  [chuckle] .



That's because we have poutine, ketchup chips and better beer.

JOKE TIME!!!!!
What do American beer and sex in a canoe have in common?  
They're both fucking close to water!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Toro said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------  'canooks' seem Happier he says .   You sound like a Happy 'canook' , are you a 'happy canook' subject  August West .   ----------------   HAPPY  'subjects' is what life is all about eh   August West .  [chuckle] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we have poutine, ketchup chips and better beer.
> 
> JOKE TIME!!!!!
> What do American beer and sex in a canoe have in common?
> They're both fucking close to water!
Click to expand...


My friend's uncle got me and him with some Labatt's. We go up there, and 3 beers in, we're buzzzzzzzy! Yeah, Canuckian beer has higher alcohol content. Labatt's is a good beer.


----------



## August West

Here`s the Canadian Criminal code that put him in hot water. A good lawyer shouldn`t have too much trouble getting this moron off the hook.
Criminal Code


----------



## Marion Morrison

I say good on the man for doing what he did. When the law around you doesn't adhere to God's law, there's something wrong.


----------



## Toro

Marion Morrison said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------  'canooks' seem Happier he says .   You sound like a Happy 'canook' , are you a 'happy canook' subject  August West .   ----------------   HAPPY  'subjects' is what life is all about eh   August West .  [chuckle] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we have poutine, ketchup chips and better beer.
> 
> JOKE TIME!!!!!
> What do American beer and sex in a canoe have in common?
> They're both fucking close to water!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friend's uncle got me and him with some Labatt's. We go up there, and 3 beers in, we're buzzzzzzzy! Yeah, Canuckian beer has higher alcohol content. Labatt's is a good beer.
Click to expand...


No, it sucks too.  

But there are some good Canadian micro-brews.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Toro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------  'canooks' seem Happier he says .   You sound like a Happy 'canook' , are you a 'happy canook' subject  August West .   ----------------   HAPPY  'subjects' is what life is all about eh   August West .  [chuckle] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we have poutine, ketchup chips and better beer.
> 
> JOKE TIME!!!!!
> What do American beer and sex in a canoe have in common?
> They're both fucking close to water!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friend's uncle got me and him with some Labatt's. We go up there, and 3 beers in, we're buzzzzzzzy! Yeah, Canuckian beer has higher alcohol content. Labatt's is a good beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it sucks too.
> 
> But there are some good Canadian micro-brews.
Click to expand...


Oh STFU you single-malt snob. 

You don't even drink beer, STFU.


----------



## Lysistrata

Marion Morrison said:


> I say good on the man for doing what he did. When the law around you doesn't adhere to God's law, there's something wrong.



Which God/Goddess? The scriptures and laws of the world's religions contain some really weird stuff.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

If people who put together a gay pride parade can put their two cents out there, so can everyone else. Them parade people are trying to make it sound like they wouldn't have gone busting on a gathering that was for those who are against their way of living.

God bless you and that man always!!!

Holly


----------



## Silhouette

August West said:


> Call them subjects if you want but they seem to be happier than the always angry "free" Americans.


I had some pet mice once.  They seemed happy and content in their little habitrail.  We always made sure they had food and water and clean cedar shavings to nest in. 

Canadians remind me of pet mice.


----------



## Silhouette

August West said:


> Here`s the Canadian Criminal code that put him in hot water. A good lawyer shouldn`t have too much trouble getting this moron off the hook.
> Criminal Code


Do you have the code for lewd sex acts done in front of children in Canada?  Thanks if you could post the link.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Silhouette said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s the Canadian Criminal code that put him in hot water. A good lawyer shouldn`t have too much trouble getting this moron off the hook.
> Criminal Code
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the code for lewd sex acts done in front of children in Canada?  Thanks if you could post the link.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah because searching for Canadian pride parade faggotry is something everybody wants to do on a Sunday..not!

"Pride parade" and overt faggotry kinda go hand-in-hand, no?

ADurrr.


----------



## eagle1462010

California Approves Public Orgy - Folsom Street Fair is Back Again | Worldview Weekend

"It seems almost too fantastic to believe, but it's true. This Sunday, criminal activity and sexual perversion will once again fill San Francisco's public streets, with the shameful blessing of Mayor Gavin Newsom, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger," said Barber.






Barber continued, "During the Folsom Street Fair, hundreds, if not thousands, of fully nude men walk the public streets engaging in oral sex, sodomy, and some of the most debauched and vile acts of sadomasochism. These outrageous activities happen in broad daylight. Children are allowed to, and do, attend this event and are witness to this nudity and public sex. This is nothing short of child abuse. Where are the police, you ask? They're ordered to stand by and watch as this criminal activity occurs right in front of them. In the past, the San Francisco Police Department hosted a police recruiting booth at the event."






"Those who engage in this perversion - as well as Folsom Street organizers - are in clear violation of no less than three California state laws (Sections 311.6, 313 and 314 of the California Code) and perhaps more. Each violation is punishable by up to six months in jail. Yet Mayor Newsom and the San Francisco police willfully and knowingly allow this lawlessness and vile perversion to take place in public," Barber stated.


----------



## eagle1462010

Terms of service prevents me from showing the pictures of this fair in San FranSICKO...................

Pelosi areas of control................and they do PERVERTED ass shit in public in front of kids..........google it.........and look at what the Far left accept........

Unbelievable.


----------



## pismoe

and most  lefties - dems consider the things that your post describes to be FREEDOM and Liberty   Eagle .


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

If he was Muslim he’d be handing out lit sticks of dynamite.


----------



## August West

Silhouette said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s the Canadian Criminal code that put him in hot water. A good lawyer shouldn`t have too much trouble getting this moron off the hook.
> Criminal Code
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the code for lewd sex acts done in front of children in Canada?  Thanks if you could post the link.
Click to expand...

I do not have that code but feel free to look it up yourself and enlighten us. I don`t know about these "lewd sex acts done in front of children" so fill me in.


----------



## pismoe

i went to a 'gay pride' parade in 'w.hollywood' a few years ago .   All sorts of sexual weirdness was on display and kids were there .   By now i figure that the kids are practicing wierdos .  -----------------   As far as descriptions , someone posted a description of the Folson Street gay pride festival.  I'll link it is i can find it August .


----------



## pismoe

FOLSOM --- gay pride ---   August West ---  https://www.worldviewweekend.com/ne...ves-public-orgy-folsom-street-fair-back-again   ---


----------



## pismoe

FOLSOM --- gay pride ---   August West ---  https://www.worldviewweekend.com/ne...ves-public-orgy-folsom-street-fair-back-again   ---


----------



## pismoe

FOLSOM --- gay pride ---   August West ---  California Approves Public Orgy - Folsom Street Fair is Back Again | Worldview Weekend   ---


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

jillian said:


> End times headlines, nutcase?
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.



Oh.....Sooooo this is "harassing gay people" and "he deserves jail"......???

But Gay people knowingly and deliberately going into a Christian business, demanding they bake a gay wedding cake, then suing them because they refuse is perfectly fine?

I....I....am at a loss for words.........so 'll be nice......gfy ah

I used to be ok with gay people....I'm changing.


----------



## Correll

denmark said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
Click to expand...



Liberals are tending the way, more and more.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
Click to expand...



Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.


You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
Click to expand...



How long do you want him in jail for, for the crime of disagreeing with you?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

eagle1462010 said:


> California Approves Public Orgy - Folsom Street Fair is Back Again | Worldview Weekend
> 
> "It seems almost too fantastic to believe, but it's true. This Sunday, criminal activity and sexual perversion will once again fill San Francisco's public streets, with the shameful blessing of Mayor Gavin Newsom, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger," said Barber.
> 
> Barber continued, "During the Folsom Street Fair, hundreds, if not thousands, of fully nude men walk the public streets engaging in oral sex, sodomy, and some of the most debauched and vile acts of sadomasochism. These outrageous activities happen in broad daylight. Children are allowed to, and do, attend this event and are witness to this nudity and public sex. This is nothing short of child abuse. Where are the police, you ask? They're ordered to stand by and watch as this criminal activity occurs right in front of them. In the past, the San Francisco Police Department hosted a police recruiting booth at the event."
> 
> "Those who engage in this perversion - as well as Folsom Street organizers - are in clear violation of no less than three California state laws (Sections 311.6, 313 and 314 of the California Code) and perhaps more. Each violation is punishable by up to six months in jail. Yet Mayor Newsom and the San Francisco police willfully and knowingly allow this lawlessness and vile perversion to take place in public," Barber stated.



Wow.  Sodom & Gomorrah......just like the Bible said.   Magnitude 10 in 5....4....3...2....1.....


----------



## buttercup

I haven't read the whole thread, but if true, that is insane.  But I guess not too surprising, considering this upside down world we live in.    The sad thing is, the anti-freedom people who support this sort of thing don't even realize they're shooting themselves in the foot… They don't understand that freedom of speech means freedom even for those who say things you don't like… And when you shut down freedom for others, eventually it's going to come around to you.  And no one will be there when that happens.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Correll said:


> How long do you want him in jail for, for the crime of disagreeing with you?



If she had her way....there would be no jail time for disagreeing.....just a swift lynching I'm sure


----------



## Dragonlady

denmark said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
Click to expand...


No hate speech in Canada. Period.

If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.

Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

buttercup said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but if true, that is insane.  But I guess not too surprising, considering this upside down world we live in.    The sad thing is, the anti-freedom people who support this sort of thing don't even realize they're shooting themselves in the foot… They don't understand that freedom of speech means freedom even for those who say things you don't like… And when you shut down freedom for others, eventually it's going to come around to you.  And no one will be there when that happens.



They keep forgetting that they are a small majority and are upsetting a LOT of the majority.
Political correctness and government guns are the ONLY thing between them and big trouble with the majority.
No wonder they scream for more big government.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Just out of curiosity, and given that there are over 42,000 religions in the world, how does one come to conclude that theirs is truth?


----------



## Synthaholic

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


This is, of course, a lie.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Dragonlady said:


> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.



See, that's the MAJOR flaw with your thinking.  
If anyone says ANYTHING you don't agree with or don't even LIKE, it's now "hate speech".....racist....bigotry.
That's not hate speech, it's his opinion.  He hasn't threatened anyone.  Is telling a speeding driver to slow down hate speech too?

You people are not compatible with the US and it's Constitution.


----------



## skye

cnm said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
Click to expand...



hate speech?

since when Jesus  is hate speech?

whatever your beliefs.... 

Jesus and hate doesn't mix


----------



## Dragonlady

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the MAJOR flaw with your thinking.
> If anyone says ANYTHING you don't agree with or don't even LIKE, it's now "hate speech".....racist....bigotry.
> That's not hate speech, it's his opinion.  He hasn't threatened anyone.  Is telling a speeding driver to slow down hate speech too?
> 
> You people are not compatible with the US and it's Constitution.
Click to expand...


That’s because we’re Canadian and your Constitution is irrelevant to us.


----------



## skye

after that ridiculous Trudeau took office

it's all the way down for Canada


----------



## Dragonlady

skye said:


> after that ridiculous Trudeau took office
> 
> it's all the way down for Canada



Hardly. Fastest growing middle class in the world. Ranked much higher than the US in liveability, top 5 in the World in education, more personal freedom than the US, lower crime rates, much lower murder rate, government funded health care. 

And we didn’t elect a racist idiot for President, who’s fleecing the US Treasury for personal gain.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dragonlady said:


> Hardly. Fastest growing middle class in the world. Ranked much higher than the US in liveability, top 5 in the World in education, more personal freedom than the US, lower crime rates, much lower murder rate, government funded health care.
> 
> And we didn’t elect a racist idiot for President, who’s fleecing the US Treasury for personal gain.



If it wasn't so darned cold up there most of the time, I'd very likely buy another home up there.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. Fastest growing middle class in the world. Ranked much higher than the US in liveability, top 5 in the World in education, more personal freedom than the US, lower crime rates, much lower murder rate, government funded health care.
> 
> And we didn’t elect a racist idiot for President, who’s fleecing the US Treasury for personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't so darned cold up there most of the time, I'd very likely buy another home up there.
Click to expand...



I don't mind the cold at all

I do mind the stupid progressive mentality...

big problem right there


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> I don't mind the cold at all
> 
> I do mind the stupid progressive mentality...
> 
> big problem right there



Yeah, but they're a Monarchy. America is the only nation in all of the world who have based their form of government on creation. All men are created...endowed by their crerator.

I'm a rather firm libertarian myself, or probably more of a voluntyrist. I agree with you about progressivism. But, you know, I have just as many friends on the left as I do on the right. I learn things from them regardless. I don't always agree with their solutions, but I agree with them that certain things are a problem.

By the way. Are you French? You seem French to me.


----------



## Silhouette

eagle1462010 said:


> California Approves Public Orgy - Folsom Street Fair is Back Again | Worldview Weekend
> 
> "It seems almost too fantastic to believe, but it's true. This Sunday, criminal activity and sexual perversion will once again fill San Francisco's public streets, with the shameful blessing of Mayor Gavin Newsom, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger," said Barber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barber continued, "During the Folsom Street Fair, hundreds, if not thousands, of fully nude men walk the public streets engaging in oral sex, sodomy, and some of the most debauched and vile acts of sadomasochism. These outrageous activities happen in broad daylight. Children are allowed to, and do, attend this event and are witness to this nudity and public sex. This is nothing short of child abuse. Where are the police, you ask? They're ordered to stand by and watch as this criminal activity occurs right in front of them. In the past, the San Francisco Police Department hosted a police recruiting booth at the event."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who engage in this perversion - as well as Folsom Street organizers - are in clear violation of no less than three California state laws (Sections 311.6, 313 and 314 of the California Code) and perhaps more. Each violation is punishable by up to six months in jail. Yet Mayor Newsom and the San Francisco police willfully and knowingly allow this lawlessness and vile perversion to take place in public," Barber stated.



Just for the curious, the region in CA Is not a valid criminal defense for exposing children to lewdness & sexual depravity. Nor is it an excuse if you are wearing a badge & refuse to protect. 

These are prosecutable criminal offenses with the exacerbation of aiding or neglecting to protect kids from sex crimes.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the cold at all
> 
> I do mind the stupid progressive mentality...
> 
> big problem right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they're a Monarchy. America is the only nation in all of the world who have based their form of government on creation. All men are created...endowed by their crerator.
> 
> I'm a rather firm libertarian myself, or probably more of a voluntyrist. I agree with you about progressivism. But, you know, I have just as many friends on the left than I do on the right. I learn things from them regardless. I don't always agree with their solutions, but I agree with them that certain things are a problem.
> 
> By the way. Are you French?
Click to expand...


no
I speak
been too
France many times
love French 1920s culture totally adore French vintage culture
but no
not French


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> no
> I speak
> been too
> France many times
> love French 1920s culture totally adore French vintage culture
> but no
> not French



Oh, I see. I was in the ballpark anyway. You have a French vibe when you post. That's why I asked. Sorry. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Silhouette

Dragonlady said:


> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.


Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?

Are people in Canada legally allowed to protect children from these crimes?  Just curious. I'm not from Canada so I don't know how their laws protecting kids work.


----------



## MindWars

Synthaholic said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> This is, of course, a lie.
Click to expand...


Fraid not son lol






Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431


----------



## fncceo




----------



## Synthaholic

MindWars said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> This is, of course, a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fraid not son lol
> 
> View attachment 202331
> 
> Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431
Click to expand...

Fraid so, son. This news release doesn’t say what your OP title says.

More #FakeNews from the lunatic fringe.


----------



## Synthaholic

fncceo said:


>


We trusted Republican Charlie Christ and he was a disaster.


----------



## Dragonlady

Silhouette said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Are people in Canada legally allowed to protect children from these crimes?  Just curious. I'm not from Canada so I don't know how their laws protecting kids work.
Click to expand...


Yes they do.


----------



## Dragonlady

skye said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. Fastest growing middle class in the world. Ranked much higher than the US in liveability, top 5 in the World in education, more personal freedom than the US, lower crime rates, much lower murder rate, government funded health care.
> 
> And we didn’t elect a racist idiot for President, who’s fleecing the US Treasury for personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't so darned cold up there most of the time, I'd very likely buy another home up there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the cold at all
> 
> I do mind the stupid progressive mentality...
> 
> big problem right there
Click to expand...


We don’t like asshat conservatives here. You’d be better off staying away.


----------



## Correll

Dragonlady said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
Click to expand...



So to be clear, you support jailing people for speech?


----------



## Silhouette

She's afraid to say "yes" apparently.


----------



## Silhouette

Dragonlady said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Are people in Canada legally allowed to protect children from these crimes?  Just curious. I'm not from Canada so I don't know how their laws protecting kids work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do.
Click to expand...

Ok so there are laws in Canada protecting kids from seeing lewd sexual or sexualized acts done by adults who invite them to watch. 

So...how are many of the participants at LGBT pride in public not getting arrested?  I mean the entire parade is ABOUT the celebration of deviant sexuality, even in the absence of dry humping & other lewd displays & gestures. How is that legal to expose kids to in Canada?  

For instance, could any of the displays or acts in the parade be done separately outside a schoolyard at recess the next day, legally?  Thanks in advance for your detailed explanation of this legal paradox dragonlady. I'd like to know how Canada resolves or explains it.


----------



## Silhouette

Is this vv "Zod"?


----------



## MindWars

The DEMOCRATIC LOON LEFT ARE BUSY TEACHING THEIR KIDS TO BE THIS WAY


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dragonlady said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
Click to expand...

He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

MindWars said:


> The DEMOCRATIC LOON LEFT ARE BUSY TEACHING THEIR KIDS TO BE THIS WAY


Where can I get those shirts ?


----------



## Lysistrata

eagle1462010 said:


> California Approves Public Orgy - Folsom Street Fair is Back Again | Worldview Weekend
> 
> "It seems almost too fantastic to believe, but it's true. This Sunday, criminal activity and sexual perversion will once again fill San Francisco's public streets, with the shameful blessing of Mayor Gavin Newsom, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger," said Barber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barber continued, "During the Folsom Street Fair, hundreds, if not thousands, of fully nude men walk the public streets engaging in oral sex, sodomy, and some of the most debauched and vile acts of sadomasochism. These outrageous activities happen in broad daylight. Children are allowed to, and do, attend this event and are witness to this nudity and public sex. This is nothing short of child abuse. Where are the police, you ask? They're ordered to stand by and watch as this criminal activity occurs right in front of them. In the past, the San Francisco Police Department hosted a police recruiting booth at the event."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who engage in this perversion - as well as Folsom Street organizers - are in clear violation of no less than three California state laws (Sections 311.6, 313 and 314 of the California Code) and perhaps more. Each violation is punishable by up to six months in jail. Yet Mayor Newsom and the San Francisco police willfully and knowingly allow this lawlessness and vile perversion to take place in public," Barber stated.



This is from Matt Barber and "Liberty Counsel," who are known bigots and cult crazies and certainly not credible sources. Surely there are police in attendance to arrest people who get out of hand.


----------



## Silhouette

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.....If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
Click to expand...


Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?

What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?


----------



## Correll

Silhouette said:


> She's afraid to say "yes" apparently.




I mean, I would just, address that, but libs tend to get SOOOOOo wiggly when you call them on their fascism.



They can be soooo insanely obvious about something, like jailing people for speaking, or supporting political violence, and then when you comment on it,


they come up with the most insane explanations for why they did not say, what they so obviously said.


----------



## Silhouette

Lysistrata said:


> This is from Matt Barber and "Liberty Counsel," who are known bigots and cult crazies and certainly not credible sources. Surely there are police in attendance to arrest people who get out of hand.



Please direct us to links of arrests made at the Folsom Street Fair for lewd acts in public or in front of children.  Thanks!


----------



## BS Filter

Parents that take their kids to a gay pride parade are sick.


----------



## Dragonlady

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.....If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?
> 
> What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?
Click to expand...


Pride parades have made an effort to become Family Friendly and are banning nudity and lewd behaviour.

That’s what happens when gays have equal rights of marriage, employment and adoption.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.....If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?
> 
> What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?
Click to expand...

Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?


----------



## Dragonlady

The small town where I live had a Pride Event in the town park a few weeks ago, and some hate group from Texas came thousands of miles to protest our little gathering. 

When they started with their bullhorns, the entire Pride Event moved to the other end of the park, and the police ended the protest. 

The gays celebrating are members of our communities, many of whom have been hiding in small towns most of their lives. Gays my age can remember the bath house raids in the 60’s.  There are married gay and lesbian couples out in my small town. That would never have happened when I was growing up. 

Last year was the first Pride Day in our little town. Gay marriage and gay rights are settled law in Canada. So are hate laws. 

So the hate mongers from Texas were sent packing. By Canadian police who were respecting the rights of my friends and neighbours under our Canadian laws, so that our citizens aren’t subjected to hate while they are celebrating their hard won rights and freedoms.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.



well canada is a facist dictatership as well.


----------



## hadit

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
Click to expand...


What's offensive about handing out pamphlets in public? Can people not say no or ignore him?


----------



## Silhouette

BS Filter said:


> Parents that take their kids to a gay pride parade are sick.


Adults who put on public 'pride parades' with the theme of lewd sex acts that children are invited to see are in violation of law.

So that puts their actions in a whole other category; law violators.


----------



## Silhouette

Dragonlady said:


> Pride parades have made an effort to become Family Friendly and are banning nudity and lewd behaviour.



Oh just recently some of them, yeah, I heard about that.  But what about the millions of photos of pride parades up until this year in some places and most places just until last year where deviant sex acts in front of kids they invited to watch were the norm?

Think some of your folk doing a last-minute cleanup is going to get your culture off the hook for crimes against children 'in pride"?  i don't think so.

By the way, adults coming out in force to protect kids from sex crimes does not = 'hate'....


----------



## Darkwind

cnm said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
Click to expand...

So, no free speech.

Glad you agree.


----------



## denmark

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
Click to expand...

Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.



I don't know what a 'leftard' is but I disagree with Canada's laws.

Luckily in the United States we have laws that protect free speech- including by gays- and by homophobic bigots.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Toronto police arrest anyone for indecent exposure to children?  No?
> 
> Well then FUCK THEM.
Click to expand...


Was there any indecent exposure to children there Silhouette?

Just because you search for gay porn in the internet, doesn't mean Canada should follow your practice.


----------



## Syriusly

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Canada has different laws than we do, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the first freedoms to be abolished by totalitarians is the Freedom of Speech*
Click to expand...


Funny considering that for over 100 years, Conservatives imposed censorship on the United States- up to and including preventing the publication of books on birth control. 

It took the Supreme Court to overturn that Conservative law.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to witness anything lewd to legally, and peacefully protest something in which you disagree.  At least in the U.S. that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, be we all know that he did witness lewd acts in front of kids, .)
Click to expand...


And how do you know that Silhouette? Were you there? 

Oh wait- you have never attended any pride parade- everything you 'know' about them you found by searching for gay porn on the internet.

If you know of any criminal acts that actually happened at that parade Silhouette- notify the Mounties.

But remember the voices in your head are not witnesses.


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God hatespeech laws got shot down in America, or else we'd be facing the same SJW law nightmare!
> 
> I think it's time to do away with "hate crime" laws now. A crime is a crime, period. I say if it's violent enough, hang them within 2 weeks after the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've lost a lot of free speech remember Obama dreamed up his " HATE SPEECH" bs against gays etc.
> 
> 10 reasons the U.S. is no longer the land of the free
> 
> Assassination of U.S. citizens
> President Obama has claimed, as President George W. Bush did before him, the right to order the killing of any citizen considered a terrorist or an abettor of terrorism. Last year, he approved the killing of U.S. citizen Anwar al-Awlaqi and another citizen under this claimed inherent authority. Last month, administration officials affirmed that power, stating that the president can order the assassination of any citizen whom he considers allied with terrorists. (Nations such as Nigeria, Iran and Syria have been routinely criticized for extrajudicial killings of enemies of the state.)
> 
> Indefinite detention
> Under the law signed last month, terrorism suspects are to be held by the military; the president also has the authority to indefinitely detain citizens accused of terrorism. While the administration claims that this provision only codified existing law, experts widely
Click to expand...


Because nothing says free speech like killing an American terrorists in Yemen......

Trump by the way is a HUGE fan of indefinite detention.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is passing out pamphlets in public "harassing"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is doing deviant sex acts on parade where children are invited to watch "harassment" also?  Or a worse crime?
Click to expand...


Is searching for gay porn to share on the internet 'harrassment' also? Or just your sad habit?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
Click to expand...


If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.

Why is it that you never do? 

Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Matt Barber and "Liberty Counsel," who are known bigots and cult crazies and certainly not credible sources. Surely there are police in attendance to arrest people who get out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please direct us to links of arrests made at the Folsom Street Fair for lewd acts in public or in front of children.  Thanks!
Click to expand...


Folsom Street Fair doesn't allow kids to attend. There are barriers with police there to prevent anyone underage from attending. 

As always though- if you know of an exception- an actual crime against a child- you have an obligation to report it to the police. 

Why don't you?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pride parades have made an effort to become Family Friendly and are banning nudity and lewd behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about the millions of photos of pride parades up
Click to expand...


Why should anyone else be responsible for your gay porn search habit?


----------



## Syriusly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.....If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?
> 
> What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?
Click to expand...


Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.

I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.

Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex. 

She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.
> 
> Why is it that you never do?
> 
> Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?
Click to expand...

Its evrybodies duy to report child abuse.


----------



## eagle1462010

Silhouette said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California Approves Public Orgy - Folsom Street Fair is Back Again | Worldview Weekend
> 
> "It seems almost too fantastic to believe, but it's true. This Sunday, criminal activity and sexual perversion will once again fill San Francisco's public streets, with the shameful blessing of Mayor Gavin Newsom, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger," said Barber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barber continued, "During the Folsom Street Fair, hundreds, if not thousands, of fully nude men walk the public streets engaging in oral sex, sodomy, and some of the most debauched and vile acts of sadomasochism. These outrageous activities happen in broad daylight. Children are allowed to, and do, attend this event and are witness to this nudity and public sex. This is nothing short of child abuse. Where are the police, you ask? They're ordered to stand by and watch as this criminal activity occurs right in front of them. In the past, the San Francisco Police Department hosted a police recruiting booth at the event."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who engage in this perversion - as well as Folsom Street organizers - are in clear violation of no less than three California state laws (Sections 311.6, 313 and 314 of the California Code) and perhaps more. Each violation is punishable by up to six months in jail. Yet Mayor Newsom and the San Francisco police willfully and knowingly allow this lawlessness and vile perversion to take place in public," Barber stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the curious, the region in CA Is not a valid criminal defense for exposing children to lewdness & sexual depravity. Nor is it an excuse if you are wearing a badge & refuse to protect.
> 
> These are prosecutable criminal offenses with the exacerbation of aiding or neglecting to protect kids from sex crimes.
Click to expand...

It is an orgy in public.  you call it like you want to and I will do the same.  It is perverts on display..And sickening.


----------



## eagle1462010

Dragonlady said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. Fastest growing middle class in the world. Ranked much higher than the US in liveability, top 5 in the World in education, more personal freedom than the US, lower crime rates, much lower murder rate, government funded health care.
> 
> And we didn’t elect a racist idiot for President, who’s fleecing the US Treasury for personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't so darned cold up there most of the time, I'd very likely buy another home up there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the cold at all
> 
> I do mind the stupid progressive mentality...
> 
> big problem right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don’t like asshat conservatives here. You’d be better off staying away.
Click to expand...

LOL

You have no worries...........you can have your Utopia............Take San Fransicko too..........they'd fit in.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Syriusly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.....If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?
> 
> What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.
> 
> I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.
> 
> Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex.
> 
> She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.
Click to expand...

Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tommy Tainant said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.....If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?
> 
> What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.
> 
> I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.
> 
> Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex.
> 
> She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
Click to expand...

Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California Approves Public Orgy - Folsom Street Fair is Back Again | Worldview Weekend
> 
> "It seems almost too fantastic to believe, but it's true. This Sunday, criminal activity and sexual perversion will once again fill San Francisco's public streets, with the shameful blessing of Mayor Gavin Newsom, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger," said Barber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barber continued, "During the Folsom Street Fair, hundreds, if not thousands, of fully nude men walk the public streets engaging in oral sex, sodomy, and some of the most debauched and vile acts of sadomasochism. These outrageous activities happen in broad daylight. Children are allowed to, and do, attend this event and are witness to this nudity and public sex. This is nothing short of child abuse. Where are the police, you ask? They're ordered to stand by and watch as this criminal activity occurs right in front of them. In the past, the San Francisco Police Department hosted a police recruiting booth at the event."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who engage in this perversion - as well as Folsom Street organizers - are in clear violation of no less than three California state laws (Sections 311.6, 313 and 314 of the California Code) and perhaps more. Each violation is punishable by up to six months in jail. Yet Mayor Newsom and the San Francisco police willfully and knowingly allow this lawlessness and vile perversion to take place in public," Barber stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the curious, the region in CA Is not a valid criminal defense for exposing children to lewdness & sexual depravity. Nor is it an excuse if you are wearing a badge & refuse to protect.
> 
> These are prosecutable criminal offenses with the exacerbation of aiding or neglecting to protect kids from sex crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an orgy in public.  you call it like you want to and I will do the same.  It is perverts on display..And sickening.
Click to expand...


Folsom Street Parade is age restricted- with police manning the barriers to prevent underage from attending.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?
> 
> What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.
> 
> I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.
> 
> Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex.
> 
> She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
Click to expand...


I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol

Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending. 

I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.


----------



## Syriusly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.
> 
> Why is it that you never do?
> 
> Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its evrybodies duy to report child abuse.
Click to expand...


Exactly- Silhouette has claimed hundreds of times that she knows of child sex abuse happening- but never actually goes to the police. 

Now if I knew- and claimed I knew of actual incidents of child sex abuse- I would be at the police right now- not typing a post here at USMB.

So is she lying? Or does she just not care about the kids?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Syriusly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.
> 
> Why is it that you never do?
> 
> Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its evrybodies duy to report child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly- Silhouette has claimed hundreds of times that she knows of child sex abuse happening- but never actually goes to the police.
> 
> Now if I knew- and claimed I knew of actual incidents of child sex abuse- I would be at the police right now- not typing a post here at USMB.
> 
> So is she lying? Or does she just not care about the kids?
Click to expand...

I think you know the answer to that.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that people who regularly do lewd sex acts in pride parades where they know children are invited to watch need psychiatric help?  How about if those same people do those same acts the next day just outside a playground at recess?  Psychiatric help needed then possibly?
> 
> What are the laws in Canada regarding exposing children to lewd sexual behaviors?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.
> 
> I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.
> 
> Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex.
> 
> She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
Click to expand...

Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.

Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.


----------



## Natural Citizen

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> You have no worries...........you can have your Utopia............Take San Fransicko too..........they'd fit in.



Good fishing up there, though. And I like their lodges.They're nice little quaint getaways if you just want to hangout and throw your girl the pipe for a few days. And pretty good food, I thought.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.
> 
> I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.
> 
> Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex.
> 
> She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
Click to expand...


You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me. 

Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.


----------



## Lysistrata

Syriusly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.
> 
> Why is it that you never do?
> 
> Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its evrybodies duy to report child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly- Silhouette has claimed hundreds of times that she knows of child sex abuse happening- but never actually goes to the police.
> 
> Now if I knew- and claimed I knew of actual incidents of child sex abuse- I would be at the police right now- not typing a post here at USMB.
> 
> So is she lying? Or does she just not care about the kids?
Click to expand...


Syriusly, sometimes you just have to give up on people. The right-wingers on USMB make up all sorts of fantasies about people they don't know. 

I remember a while back somebody was posting about all the filthy women's clinics he had heard about that perform abortions. I asked him if anyone ever reported anything to the state health department. State health departments are supposed to receive complaints and perform inspections.  Crickets. Asked him just to say what states they were in so that they could be reported to the proper authorities. Crickets. Just in the last day or so, I encountered perfect strangers telling tales about my life, but I've never laid eyes on them and they know nothing about me. I swear these people are on drugs.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.
> 
> I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.
> 
> Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex.
> 
> She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
Click to expand...

It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you.

And in Canada..........arresting a man for handing out religious pamphlets.......is INSANE.......They need to stay in Canada..........and libs in California need to stay their asses their as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lysistrata said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.
> 
> Why is it that you never do?
> 
> Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its evrybodies duy to report child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly- Silhouette has claimed hundreds of times that she knows of child sex abuse happening- but never actually goes to the police.
> 
> Now if I knew- and claimed I knew of actual incidents of child sex abuse- I would be at the police right now- not typing a post here at USMB.
> 
> So is she lying? Or does she just not care about the kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syriusly, sometimes you just have to give up on people. The right-wingers on USMB make up all sorts of fantasies about people they don't know.
> 
> I remember a while back somebody was posting about all the filthy women's clinics he had heard about that perform abortions. I asked him if anyone ever reported anything to the state health department. State health departments are supposed to receive complaints and perform inspections.  Crickets. Asked him just to say what states they were in so that they could be reported to the proper authorities. Crickets. Just in the last day or so, I encountered perfect strangers telling tales about my life, but I've never laid eyes on them and they know nothing about me. I swear these people are on drugs.
Click to expand...

They are just reiterating bollox. On another thread they are blaming tarrifs for damaging US business. But when asked they cant name a single tariff.
They are incapable of thought.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.
> 
> Why is it that you never do?
> 
> Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its evrybodies duy to report child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly- Silhouette has claimed hundreds of times that she knows of child sex abuse happening- but never actually goes to the police.
> 
> Now if I knew- and claimed I knew of actual incidents of child sex abuse- I would be at the police right now- not typing a post here at USMB.
> 
> So is she lying? Or does she just not care about the kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syriusly, sometimes you just have to give up on people. The right-wingers on USMB make up all sorts of fantasies about people they don't know.
> 
> I remember a while back somebody was posting about all the filthy women's clinics he had heard about that perform abortions. I asked him if anyone ever reported anything to the state health department. State health departments are supposed to receive complaints and perform inspections.  Crickets. Asked him just to say what states they were in so that they could be reported to the proper authorities. Crickets. Just in the last day or so, I encountered perfect strangers telling tales about my life, but I've never laid eyes on them and they know nothing about me. I swear these people are on drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are just reiterating bollox. On another they are blaming tarrifs for damaging USbusiness. But when asked they cant name a single tariff.
> They are incapable of thought.
Click to expand...


You are so right! Total bollox as you say. Please don't let these assholes loose in your country. Let this lowest common-denominator crap see its end in the U.S. and never be exported elsewhere. Good grief! This is so embarrassing!


----------



## Lysistrata

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> And in Canada..........arresting a man for handing out religious pamphlets.......is INSANE.......They need to stay in Canada..........and libs in California need to stay their asses their as well.
Click to expand...


Please show the police reports and arrest records. Frankly I think this guy should be fined a few bucks and sent on his way with instructions to not be so rude the next time. Some people want everybody to join their variation of the Christian faith, but fail to recognize that they might be handing their pamphlets to people of other faiths, to atheists, and to people at the parade who are Christians already.


----------



## Dragonlady

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never seen any lewd acts at Pride Parades. Maybe I have been going to the wrong ones ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember- Silhouette has never been to a single gay pride parade.
> 
> I have gone to perhaps 12 over the last 30 years- and I have seen lots of partial nudity, and I have seen some pretty suggestive stuff- but not once have I seen any sex in public at a pride parade.
> 
> Silhouette though is convinced that is all that happens at Pride Parades.....that gays are forcing kids to attend and watch them have sex.
> 
> She needs to get away from her Gay porn searches and find another hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
Click to expand...


No they were hate pamphlets. They preached that homosexuality is wrong and suggested gay conversion therapy. They were no “Jesus loves you”, they were anti-gay propaganda. 

And I repeat:  you don’t get arrested for hate speech unless you are ordered to stop and you refuse.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lysistrata said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> And in Canada..........arresting a man for handing out religious pamphlets.......is INSANE.......They need to stay in Canada..........and libs in California need to stay their asses their as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show the police reports and arrest records. Frankly I think this guy should be fined a few bucks and sent on his way with instructions to not be so rude the next time. Some people want everybody to join their variation of the Christian faith, but fail to recognize that they might be handing their pamphlets to people of other faiths, to atheists, and to people at the parade who are Christians already.
Click to expand...

Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431

*Man, 51, charged with Wilful Promotion of Hate*


*Broadcast time:* 18:23
Sunday, June 24, 2018

Intelligence Services
416-808-3500

Case #: 2016-120931


The Toronto Police Service would like to make the public aware of an arrest made in a Hate Crime investigation. 

In 2016, the Toronto Police Service received complaints regarding the distribution of anti-gay material at the Toronto Pride Parade. 

The complaints were investigated by 51 Division and Intelligence Services – Hate Crime Unit. 

It is alleged that: 

- William Whatcott distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred towards the gay community 

On Friday, June 22, 2018, William Whatcott, 51, of Leduc, Alberta, was arrested in Calgary. He has been returned to Toronto and charged with: 

1) Wilful Promotion of Hatred against an identifiable group, namely the gay community 

He is scheduled to appear in court at College Park, on Monday, June 25, 2018, 10 a.m., room 501. 

For more news, visit TPSnews.ca.


----------



## Dragonlady

Lysistrata said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> And in Canada..........arresting a man for handing out religious pamphlets.......is INSANE.......They need to stay in Canada..........and libs in California need to stay their asses their as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show the police reports and arrest records. Frankly I think this guy should be fined a few bucks and sent on his way with instructions to not be so rude the next time. Some people want everybody to join their variation of the Christian faith, but fail to recognize that they might be handing their pamphlets to people of other faiths, to atheists, and to people at the parade who are Christians already.
Click to expand...


This is likely what will happen if he’s a first time offender. Two years is the maximum sentence.


----------



## hazlnut

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.




It's time for homophobes to stop hiding behind Christianity.

We stopped the slave owners from using Christianity to justify their sickness, then we stopped the segregationists... now the homophobe should be called out.


----------



## buttercup

Oh, brother. You guys really just don't get it, do you?


----------



## bodecea

Lysistrata said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop...Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people in Canada who do sex crimes against kids, like exposing them via invitation to watch deviant lewd behavior, go to jail on the first offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know of any sex crimes against kids in Canada Silhouette- or the United States- you have an obligation to report those crimes to the police.
> 
> Why is it that you never do?
> 
> Why do you keep insisting that you know crimes are happening against children- but you never notify the police or the FBI or the Mounties or hell- the Park Service? Anybody in law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its evrybodies duy to report child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly- Silhouette has claimed hundreds of times that she knows of child sex abuse happening- but never actually goes to the police.
> 
> Now if I knew- and claimed I knew of actual incidents of child sex abuse- I would be at the police right now- not typing a post here at USMB.
> 
> So is she lying? Or does she just not care about the kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syriusly, sometimes you just have to give up on people. The right-wingers on USMB make up all sorts of fantasies about people they don't know.
> 
> I remember a while back somebody was posting about all the filthy women's clinics he had heard about that perform abortions. I asked him if anyone ever reported anything to the state health department. State health departments are supposed to receive complaints and perform inspections.  Crickets. Asked him just to say what states they were in so that they could be reported to the proper authorities. Crickets. Just in the last day or so, I encountered perfect strangers telling tales about my life, but I've never laid eyes on them and they know nothing about me. I swear these people are on drugs.
Click to expand...

It's like all those posters complaining about their state PA laws...I ask them what they are actively doing to get them repealed......anger and crickets.


----------



## buttercup

Dragonlady said:


> No they were hate pamphlets. They preached that homosexuality is wrong



*Gasp!*   Someone said homosexuality is wrong???  Oh noooOOOoooooo!!!!!  

We can't have that, call the police!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Silhouette

hazlnut said:


> *It's time for homophobes to stop hiding behind Christianity*.
> 
> We stopped the slave owners from using Christianity to justify their sickness, then we stopped the segregationists... now the homophobe should be called out.



Actually....

It's time for the pedophiles to stop hiding behind the letters "LGBT" and their 5 decades long yearly burlesque-for-kids colorful rainbow "pride" parades...

The child sex offenders should be called out.  Not hard to do since there are what, millions of photos as evidence proving the ongoing cultural crime...


----------



## eagle1462010

He is no stranger of the courts...........he appealed a case previously and here is the decision of the Supreme Court of Canada.........Toronto...

https://scc-csc.lexum.com/scc-csc/scc-csc/en/12876/1/document.do


----------



## Silhouette

eagle1462010 said:


> He is no stranger of the courts...........he appealed a case previously and here is the decision of the Supreme Court of Canada.........Toronto...
> 
> https://scc-csc.lexum.com/scc-csc/scc-csc/en/12876/1/document.do


Well shit, he should've jumped in the parade, pulled down his pants and waved his dick in the face of a three year old so that he would be safe from arrest.  Silly guy!


----------



## eagle1462010

http://www.files.efc-canada.net/si/...anada/EFC/WhatcottWhatDoestheDecisionMean.pdf



B. The court found that Mr. Whatcott’s _Charter _s. 2(a) right to freedom of religion and s. 2(b) right to freedom of expression were infringed by s. 14(1)(b) of _The Saskatchewan Human Rights Code_:


14. (1) No person shall publish or display … any representation …

(b) that exposes or tends to expose to hatred, ridicules, belittle or otherwise affronts the dignity of any person or class of persons on the basis of a prohibited ground.


----------



## eagle1462010

Silhouette said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is no stranger of the courts...........he appealed a case previously and here is the decision of the Supreme Court of Canada.........Toronto...
> 
> https://scc-csc.lexum.com/scc-csc/scc-csc/en/12876/1/document.do
> 
> 
> 
> Well shit, he should've jumped in the parade, pulled down his pants and waved his dick in the face of a three year old so that he would be safe from arrest.  Silly guy!
Click to expand...

Seems he's already won in their Supreme Court before........from early 2001 or so................

Seems the Hateful commission wanted to take him on again.............Because he dared stand against the policies of Canada........and it's education.


----------



## Picaro

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.




Just 2 years? Offending filthy nasty faggots should be a death penalty case for sure.


----------



## eagle1462010

Saskatchewan Human Rights Commission v. William Whatcott - and - Attorney General for Saskatchewan, et.al. 2013 SCC 11 . | Canadian Justice Review Board

The constitutional questions are answered as follows:

1. Does s. 14(1)(b) of The Saskatchewan Human Rights Code, S.S. 1979, c. S-24.1, infringe s. 2(a) of the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms?

Answer: Yes

2. If so, is the infringement a reasonable limit prescribed by law as can be demonstrably justified in a free and democratic society under s. 1 of the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms?

Answer: A prohibition of any representation that "ridicules, belittles or otherwise affronts the dignity of" any person or class of persons on the basis of a prohibited ground is not a reasonable limit on freedom of religion. Those words are constitutionally invalid and are severed from the statutory provision. The remaining prohibition of any representation "that exposes or tends to expose to hatred" any person or class of persons on the basis of a prohibited ground is a reasonable limit and demonstrably justified in a free and democratic society.

3. Does s. 14(1)(b) of The Saskatchewan Human Rights Code, S.S. 1979, c. S-24.1, infringe s. 2(b) of the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms?

Answer: Yes

4. If so, is the infringement a reasonable limit prescribed by law as can be demonstrably justified in a free and democratic society under s. 1 of the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms?

Answer: A prohibition of any representation that "ridicules, belittles or otherwise affronts the dignity of" any person or class of persons on the basis of a prohibited ground is not a reasonable limit on freedom of expression. Those words are constitutionally invalid and are severed from the statutory provision. The remaining prohibition of any representation "that exposes or tends to expose to hatred" any person or class of persons on the basis of a prohibited ground is a reasonable limit and demonstrably justified in a free and democratic society.


----------



## eagle1462010

So...........why would they challenge his right to promote religion and arrest him and charge him again when They already lost in their own Supreme Court.??????????????

Did the Supreme court change in Canada????/  They want to try it again....??

Or do they want to bankrupt the guy to silence him????


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> Oh, brother. You guys really just don't get it, do you?



Thought police.


----------



## Picaro

eagle1462010 said:


> So...........why would they challenge his right to promote religion and arrest him and charge him again when They already lost in their own Supreme Court.??????????????
> 
> Did the Supreme court change in Canada????/  They want to try it again....??
> 
> Or do they want to bankrupt the guy to silence him????



Probably the latter. Nothing in his pamphlets are 'hate speech' and nothing on them are lies, but a couple of faggots sued him for '$104 million dollars' trying to shut him up and prevent the distribution  of facts about faggots and how filthy and diseased they are, their proud 'heritage' of pedophilia, etc.

*Whatcott was originally charged under the province’s human rights code for distributing flyers in 2001 and 2002 that called gay men sodomites and pedophiles who spread filth and disease. *

Canada’s highest court set to rule on William Whatcott case

Of course, all of his statements and facts are 100% correct and all easily verified, so obviously the faggots appointed to these fake 'human Rights Commissions' are colluding with their 'movement' buddies to use govt. powers to harass and intimidate a citizen. It costs them nothing out of their own pockets, and they aren't fired for their filing their fake charges and lawsuits.


----------



## Correll

denmark said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
Click to expand...



I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".


But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....


are just be more and more open about it, 


support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.


----------



## JakeStarkey

From the link in the OP, "a poll showed that the majority of Canadians supported the expansion of the country's non-discrimination laws to include gender identity. The Angus Reid Institute survey was conducted four months after Trudeau's Liberal Party introduced a bill that would punish transgender discrimination with up to two years in prison for violators."

The former bus driver committed a hate crime iaw Canadian law.


----------



## Silhouette

JakeStarkey said:


> From the link in the OP, *"a poll showed that the majority of Canadians supported the expansion of the country's non-discrimination laws to include gender identity.* The Angus Reid Institute survey was conducted four months after Trudeau's Liberal Party introduced a bill that would punish transgender discrimination with up to two years in prison for violators."
> 
> The former bus driver committed a hate crime iaw Canadian law.


Does that also mean that if a poll showed that a majority of Canadians supported doing lewd sex acts in front of kids by invitation (with bright rainbow flags and neat colors meant to lure), that then child protective laws would be suspended or revoked in Canada?  And anyone caught "hating" on child sex offenders on floats in parades would be punished with up to two years in prison?

Just curious.  I mean, majority rule, right?


----------



## toobfreak

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.




But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!  Can it be any clearer why Canada is NOT our friend?  I know for a fact that normal Canadians now live in fear of their lives for being accused of a "Hate-crime".  Once again, the weirdos and deviates becoming a protected class, thus ENDEARING normal people to hate them!  WHEN O WHEN will one of our governments show a watt of intelligence by protecting normalcy?!


----------



## Silhouette

toobfreak said:


> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!  Can it be any clearer why Canada is NOT our friend?  I know for a fact that normal Canadians now live in fear of their lives for being accused of a "Hate-crime".  Once again, the weirdos and deviates becoming a protected class, thus ENDEARING normal people to hate them!  WHEN O WHEN will one of our governments show a watt of intelligence by protecting normalcy?!


Well since LGBT is a lifestyle-grouping with certain dogma they cling to, what's actually happening in Canada is the establishment of an official religion, complete with an inquisition with punishments for non-believers.

Let's just cut to the chase and call it what it is.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have been to a few and never seen anything disturbing. But I suppose if you are obsessed about it and hunt for it then you will find it. The good new is that her kind are a shrinking minority. In 10 years time people will be pointing at them and laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you..
Click to expand...


You searching the internet to spend time looking at those images tells me all I need to know about you.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
Click to expand...


Nope just a lie by you homophobes.

Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.

What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!  Can it be any clearer why Canada is NOT our friend?  I know for a fact that normal Canadians now live in fear of their lives for being accused of a "Hate-crime".  Once again, the weirdos and deviates becoming a protected class, thus ENDEARING normal people to hate them!  WHEN O WHEN will one of our governments show a watt of intelligence by protecting normalcy?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just cut to the chase and call it what it is.
Click to expand...


Exactly what I do- I cut to the chase and call your bigotry homophobic bigotry like it is.


----------



## Syriusly

buttercup said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they were hate pamphlets. They preached that homosexuality is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gasp!*   Someone said homosexuality is wrong???  Oh noooOOOoooooo!!!!!
> 
> We can't have that, call the police!!!!!!!!11
Click to expand...


Personally I think it is a stupid law- but I somehow doubt you would object to the Russian laws which prevent anyone from saying that homosexuality is okay.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
Click to expand...


Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....

Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules

LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
Click to expand...



So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
Click to expand...


HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS

The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
Click to expand...


Actually- since I have already said that I thought Canada's law is stupid- I am actually saying both laws are stupid- and that all of you ardent defenders of free speech were either silent or applauding when Russia implemented its laws.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
Click to expand...


The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.

*Sexual Transmission of HIV*
In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually- since I have already said that I thought Canada's law is stupid- I am actually saying both laws are stupid- and that all of you ardent defenders of free speech were either silent or applauding when Russia implemented its laws.
Click to expand...



A fair point.

Will you be making that argument when your lefty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
Click to expand...



Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.


----------



## MindWars

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Votto

denmark said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
Click to expand...


Yea, he also would not bake them a cake

2 years in the slammer seems he is getting off too easy if you ask me.


----------



## MindWars

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!  Can it be any clearer why Canada is NOT our friend?  I know for a fact that normal Canadians now live in fear of their lives for being accused of a "Hate-crime".  Once again, the weirdos and deviates becoming a protected class, thus ENDEARING normal people to hate them!  WHEN O WHEN will one of our governments show a watt of intelligence by protecting normalcy?!
Click to expand...


LIke the US the dumbasses will have to fall before they realize what's really going on if they do wake up. Europe went through the same thing , same stages, and now the US is going through it all.  They're that stupid.   The only thing we haven't lost yet to make us even more like Europe is our 2nd amendment.   

There are dozens and dozens over in Europe wishing they had a way to defend themselves,  but you won't ever see MSM saying that bs they want the rest of the world clueless because as they move to bring down more countries they must not realize all the truth behind it all other wise they won't be brought down as easily.  Like the US .


----------



## toobfreak

MindWars said:


> There are dozens and dozens over in Europe wishing they had a way to defend themselves,




Millions and Billions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

why are we not past the homophobic bigotry of the crazy people

homophobes, just stay away from gays and lesbians, OK?


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually- since I have already said that I thought Canada's law is stupid- I am actually saying both laws are stupid- and that all of you ardent defenders of free speech were either silent or applauding when Russia implemented its laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair point.
> 
> Will you be making that argument when your lefty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?
Click to expand...


Certainly if under the Trump administration people start getting arrested for non-violent speech I will object whether they are arrested for anti-gay speech- or pro-gay speech.

What about you, when your righty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
Click to expand...


Why is it your bigots fail math and biology?

Straights spread the same diseases as gays do. 

So when you claimed- that homosexuality- leads to disease- it is just as accurate to claim that heterosexuality leads to disease. 

I hope you are kept away from sharp objects.


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Denmark, libs, or lefties, don't believe in Free Speech any more.
> 
> You say something they don't like, they will put you in jail, if they can.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there is physical harm (like causing stampede in crowded auditorium by yelling “fire”), ALL speech should be allowed, regardless of political beliefs. That includes not standing before national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The difference is - when Canada arrests someone for excercising their free speech- you are appalled- when Russia arrests someone for excercising their free speech- you are applauding.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are dozens and dozens over in Europe wishing they had a way to defend themselves,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions and Billions.
Click to expand...


Population of Europe:

741.4 million

'billions'

Yep- bigots flunk math every time.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend...........check out Folsum Street Fair.............It is utterly insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You searching the internet to spend time looking at those images tells me all I need to know about you.
Click to expand...

Whatever............this discussion has happened before.......don't need jack squat...............

Your side believes this is just fine.......shows all I need to know about your side...........

So I guess we will not be sending xmas cards this year..........too bad.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
Click to expand...

And now the Homo tactics.............LOL

You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you did spend a lot of time looking at those photos......lol
> 
> Folsom Street Fair is not my cup of tea- but I have seen the streets many times- blocked off to prevent both the underage- and the uninformed- from attending.
> 
> I find it interesting that in a thread that decries Canada's restriction on freedom of speech- we have plenty of people who certainly want to restrict the freedom of speech of Americans- when it comes to parades.
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You searching the internet to spend time looking at those images tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever............this discussion has happened before.......don't need jack squat...............
> 
> Your side believes this is just fine.......shows all I need to know about your side...........
> 
> So I guess we will not be sending xmas cards this year..........too bad.
Click to expand...


True- my side believes in personal liberty.

Your side- not so much.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
Click to expand...


I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts. 

The bigots hate that.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn............When called out on a BS Orgy you try to apply to those saying it's wrong and say we are the pervs........No dice.........it's  a public display of BS..........and it can only happen in California because if t were tried here they would be thrown in jail.
> 
> Now back to the Candian idiots who call it hate to give out religious pamphlets.......Insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You searching the internet to spend time looking at those images tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever............this discussion has happened before.......don't need jack squat...............
> 
> Your side believes this is just fine.......shows all I need to know about your side...........
> 
> So I guess we will not be sending xmas cards this year..........too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True- my side believes in personal liberty.
> 
> Your side- not so much.
Click to expand...

They want to be a bunch of perverts...........I don't really care.........when they do it in public then that is another story........

Do it in private and stop this nonsense............

Back to the thread............throwing a man in jail for giving out religious pamphlets...........Canada is a joke if they believe that is right and so are you.

At least the Supreme Court recognized it in Canada..............He won the last case on a similar issue.............Yet they charge him again forcing another legal battle.............They are trying to financially ruin him..........doesn't matter to them if he wins in court again.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one looking at the pictures of that 'orgy'- not me.
> 
> Like all of the censors who would spend hours and hours watching porn films just to tell everyone else that they did it protect everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You searching the internet to spend time looking at those images tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever............this discussion has happened before.......don't need jack squat...............
> 
> Your side believes this is just fine.......shows all I need to know about your side...........
> 
> So I guess we will not be sending xmas cards this year..........too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True- my side believes in personal liberty.
> 
> Your side- not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to be a bunch of perverts...........I don't really care.........when they do it in public then that is another story........
> 
> Do it in private and stop this nonsense..n.
Click to expand...


No one will ever force you to watch it. Remember- you searched out those images.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
Click to expand...

What facts.............Your a homophobe.....your a bigot ........your a racist...........are those facts........

The facts are as posted...........I posted the police report and legal history of Canada on this thread.  I also posted the criminal violations that San Fransicko can charge them with when they do that crap there.........

If you believe what they did in Canada is right.............then you and your kind must never be allowed to power..........You don't have a clue what Freedom means and are partisan to the point of insanity.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts.............Your a homophobe.....your a bigot ........your a racist...........are those facts.........
Click to expand...


Since I was responding to the bigot who said that homosexuality lead to disease- with the facts....you should actually look at my posts to see what I meant by facts.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old story and still continues.............So spare me your self righteous indignation..........It's a public orgy that you believe is perfectly fine.........tells me all I need to know about you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You searching the internet to spend time looking at those images tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever............this discussion has happened before.......don't need jack squat...............
> 
> Your side believes this is just fine.......shows all I need to know about your side...........
> 
> So I guess we will not be sending xmas cards this year..........too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True- my side believes in personal liberty.
> 
> Your side- not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to be a bunch of perverts...........I don't really care.........when they do it in public then that is another story........
> 
> Do it in private and stop this nonsense..n.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one will ever force you to watch it. Remember- you searched out those images.
Click to expand...

And again trying to say I'm the problem...........GTFO...........this isn't nothing new..........and I'm not chasing porn.......I'm not going oh look at all the faggots............We are adults.........and it only takes a second to realize these people in San Fransicko are sick fucks.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts.............Your a homophobe.....your a bigot ........your a racist...........are those facts.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I was responding to the bigot who said that homosexuality lead to disease- with the facts....you should actually look at my posts to see what I meant by facts.
Click to expand...

I wasn't in that discussion.......I provided the facts on the case on Canada which is the OP...........I BELIEVE it is BS...............and we never want that here.

To those that want HATE crimes here for posting an opinion..........they can kiss my ass............clear it up for you.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....
> 
> If you believe what they did in Canada is right.............then you and your kind must never be allowed to power..........You don't have a clue what Freedom means and are partisan to the point of insanity.
Click to expand...


I have said a few times I don't think Canada is right. I also pointed out that Russia also has laws which forbid anyone from anything that they consider to be 'promoting' homosexuality.

I don't remember you condemning Russia for how they censor free speech.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts.............Your a homophobe.....your a bigot ........your a racist...........are those facts.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I was responding to the bigot who said that homosexuality lead to disease- with the facts....you should actually look at my posts to see what I meant by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't in that discussion.....
Click to expand...


Here is the discussion you responded to- maybe if you don't know the discussion you are responding to- don't respond?

Toothboy:
But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! ! N
Me:
_Nope just a lie by you homophobes._

_Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness._

_What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals. _

You: 
_And now the Homo tactics.............LOL_

You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts.............Your a homophobe.....your a bigot ........your a racist...........are those facts.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I was responding to the bigot who said that homosexuality lead to disease- with the facts....you should actually look at my posts to see what I meant by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't in that discussion.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the discussion you responded to- maybe if you don't know the discussion you are responding to- don't respond?
> 
> Toothboy:
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! ! N
> Me:
> _Nope just a lie by you homophobes._
> 
> _Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness._
> 
> _What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals. _
> 
> You:
> _And now the Homo tactics.............LOL_
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
Click to expand...

Get a grip.........a long time ago I presented the evidence that pertains to the OP.........

GTFO............Go hang out with your gay friends.........and those who are against Freedom of Speech.

Canada would love you...........


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
> 
> 
> 
> What facts.............Your a homophobe.....your a bigot ........your a racist...........are those facts.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I was responding to the bigot who said that homosexuality lead to disease- with the facts....you should actually look at my posts to see what I meant by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't in that discussion.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the discussion you responded to- maybe if you don't know the discussion you are responding to- don't respond?
> 
> Toothboy:
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! ! N
> Me:
> _Nope just a lie by you homophobes._
> 
> _Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness._
> 
> _What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals. _
> 
> You:
> _And now the Homo tactics.............LOL_
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a grip.........a long time ago I presented the evidence that pertains to the OP.........
Click to expand...


LOL look- you don't need to double down on your stupid. 

You responded to a post in the thread that you knew nothing about- and thought it was about something else. 

And you are tweaked because I just showed you were wrong.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What facts.............Your a homophobe.....your a bigot ........your a racist...........are those facts.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was responding to the bigot who said that homosexuality lead to disease- with the facts....you should actually look at my posts to see what I meant by facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't in that discussion.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the discussion you responded to- maybe if you don't know the discussion you are responding to- don't respond?
> 
> Toothboy:
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! ! N
> Me:
> _Nope just a lie by you homophobes._
> 
> _Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness._
> 
> _What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals. _
> 
> You:
> _And now the Homo tactics.............LOL_
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a grip.........a long time ago I presented the evidence that pertains to the OP.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL look- you don't need to double down on your stupid.
> 
> You responded to a post in the thread that you knew nothing about- and thought it was about something else.
> 
> And you are tweaked because I just showed you were wrong.
Click to expand...

You've proved nothing.........He was arrested..........for handing out religious pamphlets...........which is a freaking joke.  And if you agree with that........MY OPINION is you are too.


----------



## Silhouette

toobfreak said:


> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!  Can it be any clearer why Canada is NOT our friend?  I know for a fact that normal Canadians now live in fear of their lives for being accused of a "Hate-crime".  Once again, the weirdos and deviates becoming a protected class, thus ENDEARING normal people to hate them!  WHEN O WHEN will one of our governments show a watt of intelligence by protecting normalcy?!





Silhouette said:


> *Well since LGBT is a lifestyle-grouping with certain dogma they cling to, what's actually happening in Canada is the establishment of an official religion, complete with an inquisition with punishments for non-believers.
> 
> Let's just cut to the chase and call it what it is.*





Syriusly said:


> Exactly what I do- I cut to the chase and call your bigotry homophobic bigotry like it is.



^^ That is exactly what I'm talking about with "the inquisition".  You have a label, "homophobic bigot' for those you are justifying persecution of because they won't bow to your cult's dogma.

Thanks for the prime example of my points.


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it your bigots fail math and biology?
Click to expand...


Probably the same reason your bigots fail english grammar.    BTW, I've forgotten more math and biology than you'll ever know.


----------



## karpenter

denmark said:
			
		

> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...


Possibly Not

Pay Attention To World News
You Say Or Publish Anything Bad About Minorities
(In This Case, Homosexual's Well-Known Health Issues)
_Even If True_
Off To The Pokey You Go

The Tommy Robinson Case
Is Another Big Deal Right Now


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness.
> 
> What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now the Homo tactics.............LOL
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counter the tactics of the bigots with the facts.
> 
> The bigots hate that.
Click to expand...



*You wouldn't know a fact if it ran you over with 18 wheels*.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech by the look. I guess the haters will learn sooner or later. Maybe 2 years later...
Click to expand...



"Hate speech," that is a double speak phrase from the Ministry of Love, da Comrade?

What is the definition of "hate speech" Comrade? Bad think that offends the party?


----------



## karpenter

eagle1462010 said:
			
		

> Get a grip.........a long time ago I presented the evidence that pertains to the OP.........
> 
> GTFO............Go hang out with your gay friends.........and those who are against Freedom of Speech.
> 
> Canada would love you...........


Many Americans Fail To Realize Our Bill Of Rights 
Doesn't Cross International Borders With Us


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was responding to the bigot who said that homosexuality lead to disease- with the facts....you should actually look at my posts to see what I meant by facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't in that discussion.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the discussion you responded to- maybe if you don't know the discussion you are responding to- don't respond?
> 
> Toothboy:
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! ! N
> Me:
> _Nope just a lie by you homophobes._
> 
> _Just like you folks used to tell kids that masturbation leads to blindness._
> 
> _What can lead to disease is promiscuous unprotected sex- which is not unique to homosexuals. _
> 
> You:
> _And now the Homo tactics.............LOL_
> 
> You need a new agenda..........that one is a broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a grip.........a long time ago I presented the evidence that pertains to the OP.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL look- you don't need to double down on your stupid.
> 
> You responded to a post in the thread that you knew nothing about- and thought it was about something else.
> 
> And you are tweaked because I just showed you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've proved nothing.........He was arrested..........for handing out religious pamphlets...........which is a freaking joke.  And if you agree with that........MY OPINION is you are too.
Click to expand...


Since I have stated several times I don't agree with the Canadian laws- my opinion is that you are terribly bad at this reading thing.

Now you are tripling down on stupid

LOL


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!  Can it be any clearer why Canada is NOT our friend?  I know for a fact that normal Canadians now live in fear of their lives for being accused of a "Hate-crime".  Once again, the weirdos and deviates becoming a protected class, thus ENDEARING normal people to hate them!  WHEN O WHEN will one of our governments show a watt of intelligence by protecting normalcy?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well since LGBT is a lifestyle-grouping with certain dogma they cling to, what's actually happening in Canada is the establishment of an official religion, complete with an inquisition with punishments for non-believers.
> 
> Let's just cut to the chase and call it what it is.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I do- I cut to the chase and call your bigotry homophobic bigotry like it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ That is exactly what I'm talking about with "the inquisition".  You have a label, "homophobic bigot' f.
Click to expand...


I call you a homophobic bigot for the same reason I call a horse a horse.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly Not
> 
> Pay Attention To World News
> You Say Or Publish Anything Bad About Minorities
> (In This Case, Homosexual's Well-Known Health Issues)
> _Even If True_
> Off To The Pokey You Go
> 
> The Tommy Robinson Case
> Is Another Big Deal Right Now
Click to expand...


Poor little snowflake- when were you carted off to the Pokey?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

frigidweirdo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.
> 
> What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.
Click to expand...


Yeah, fuck freedom of speech. Who needs that?


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> Poor little snowflake- when were you carted off to the Pokey?


Pay Attention To World News
Hell, Just Read The OP's Banner


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it your bigots fail math and biology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably the same reason your bigots fail english grammar.    BTW, I've forgotten more math and biology than you'll ever know.
Click to expand...


Now you are blaming your memory for your ignorance about math and biology?

LOL

Tell us again about how 'homosexuality leads to disease'?

Then maybe you can tell us about how the majority of people in the world contracted HIV.


----------



## Syriusly

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.
> 
> What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck freedom of speech. Who needs that?
Click to expand...


Unfortunately lots of other countries don't have freedom of speech

Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Censor Attacks Health Website

Earlier this week, Roskomnadzor, Russia’s federal agency responsible for overseeing online and media content, took steps to shutter ParniPlus, a website raising awareness about the exploding HIV epidemic among men who have sex with men.

The shuttering of ParniPlus marks at least the eighth case of outright censorship under Russia’s 2013 federal “gay propaganda” law that effectively prohibits any positive information about “non-traditional sexual relations” from public discussion.

Russia arrests British gay rights activist ahead of World Cup  - France 24
*British gay rights activist Peter Tatchell was arrested on Thursday in Russia for holding a one-man protest against the country's record on LGBT rights, hours before the kick-off of the World Cup.*
The veteran campaigner was led away by police shortly after unfolding a poster that said President Vladimir "Putin fails to act against Chechnya torture of gay people" near Red Square in central Moscow.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.
> 
> What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck freedom of speech. Who needs that?
Click to expand...


This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger. 

Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> Population of Europe:
> 
> 741.4 million
> 
> 'billions'
> 
> Yep- bigots flunk math every time.



The population of the world is 7.6 billion.


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> I have said a few times I don't think Canada is right. I also pointed out that Russia also has laws which forbid anyone from anything that they consider to be 'promoting' homosexuality.
> 
> I don't remember you condemning Russia for how they censor free speech.



With Russia, it is a given, a Communist Country not unlike China or North Korea.

We are led to believe that supposedly Canada is a free country.


----------



## Markle

frigidweirdo said:


> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.



In Canada, not America.


----------



## Markle

frigidweirdo said:


> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.



In Canada.  Which is why I am so happy to live in the United States.


----------



## karpenter

frigidweirdo said:
			
		

> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.


If You Followed The Links Within The OP Article
You Would Have Seen This:

_"However, reports say that the pamphlets *neither encouraged hate against homosexuals, nor advocated violence.*
Whatcott, who has been fired from his job, said he wasn't given food for 24 hours while in jail"_

The Official Police Statement Doesn't Say What The Specific 'Hate Speech' Was Either

Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> Tell us again about how 'homosexuality leads to disease'?


Just A Quick Google Search

https://downloads.frc.org/EF/EF08L44.pdf

"Homosexuals with HIV are at increased risk for developing other life-threatening diseases • A paper delivered at the Fourth International AIDS Malignancy Conference at the National Institutes of Health reported that homosexual men with hiv have “a 37-fold increase in anal cancer, a 4-fold increase in Hodgkin’s disease (cancer of the lymph nodes), a 2.7-fold increase in cancer of the testicles, and a 2.5-fold increase in lip cancer.”

Enteric diseases of homosexual men.  - PubMed - NCBI

Parasitic infections include giardiasis, amebiasis, and pinworm infections.

Following are the health issues GLMA’s healthcare providers have identified as most commonly of concern for gay men.
While not all of these items apply to everyone, it’s wise to be aware of these issues.

http://www.glma.org/_data/n_0001/resources/live/top 10 forGayMen.pdf

No One Says _ONLY GAY MEN_ Get These Diseases
(My Quick Search Doesn't Cover All The Hazards Of A Homosexual Lifestyle)
But That Gay Men Contract All Their Problems At A Far Higher Rate
And Are Individually At Risk 
Of Contracting And Spreading A Wider Range Of Various Infections


----------



## Nosmo King

To,the Right, it seems, freedom,of speech means the freedom to be a dick.  Well, I go along with that too.  After all, it's the unpopular speech that needs protecting.

But that same freedom seems to be exclusive when being a dick in the service of some Right Wing cause, such as homophobia.  But let someone speak,out against police brutality and they become sons of bitches and disrespectful to the troops (that one is by way of some,cryptic Right Wing logic).  Let someone speak,out against getting shot at school and they become a Libtards and unworthy of respect.

It's all in whose ox is being gored.


----------



## frigidweirdo

karpenter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.
> 
> 
> 
> If You Followed The Links Within The OP Article
> You Would Have Seen This:
> 
> _"However, reports say that the pamphlets *neither encouraged hate against homosexuals, nor advocated violence.*
> Whatcott, who has been fired from his job, said he wasn't given food for 24 hours while in jail"_
> 
> The Official Police Statement Doesn't Say What The Specific 'Hate Speech' Was Either
> 
> Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431
Click to expand...


Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.

Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?


----------



## karpenter

frigidweirdo said:
			
		

> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?


Your "Feelings"
Are Worthy Of Someone Else's 2yr Prison Term ??

My God, That Is Beyond Self-Absorbed
I'm Flabbergasted That You Could Even Say That
What Kind Of Society Of Fear Do You Want To Live In ??

I Would Say "Where Do You Think THAT Slippery Slope Leads"
But It Seems In Canada And Across Europe
We've Already Achieved That Dystopian Reality !!


----------



## eagle1462010

karpenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a grip.........a long time ago I presented the evidence that pertains to the OP.........
> 
> GTFO............Go hang out with your gay friends.........and those who are against Freedom of Speech.
> 
> Canada would love you...........
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans Fail To Realize Our Bill Of Rights
> Doesn't Cross International Borders With Us
Click to expand...

Their problem not ours...............So.......we shouldn't have opinions on anything outside our borders.........huh...

Nah.........we can call other countries out for being anti Freedom pricks..............so I'll keep doing it.


----------



## karpenter

eagle1462010 said:
			
		

> Their problem not ours....


It Could Have Quickly Become Ours
If 'Someone' Else Hadn't Lost Her Election


> So.......we shouldn't have opinions on anything outside our borders....


I Hope You Mean That Satirically
Because It's Already Been Going On
In Canada And Across Western Europe For Quite Some Time

How Far Is Our Leap From 'Hate Crimes' To Include 'Hate Speech' ??
This Canadian Hasn't Been Convicted Yet
But He _Was_ Thrown In The Clinker
_NOT_ Given A Ticket...

And He Lost His Job To Boot
Lots Of People Have Lost Their Jobs Here Already
Just Because Of A Tweet....


----------



## Silhouette

Nosmo King said:


> To,the Right, it seems, freedom,of speech means the freedom to be a dick.  Well, I go along with that too.  After all, it's the unpopular speech that needs protecting.
> 
> But that same freedom seems to be exclusive when being a dick in the service of some Right Wing cause, such as homophobia.  But let someone speak,out against police brutality and they become sons of bitches and disrespectful to the troops (that one is by way of some,cryptic Right Wing logic).  Let someone speak,out against getting shot at school and they become a Libtards and unworthy of respect.
> 
> It's all in whose ox is being gored.


Yes but is doing deviant sex stuff in a parade where you invite kids to watch 1. Freedom of speech or 2. A crime?

Hint: Try those same acts just outside a schoolyard at recess the next day without a rainbow armband on...and tell the cops that it's "freedom of speech!" as they slap the cuffs on you.


----------



## Nosmo King

Silhouette said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> To,the Right, it seems, freedom,of speech means the freedom to be a dick.  Well, I go along with that too.  After all, it's the unpopular speech that needs protecting.
> 
> But that same freedom seems to be exclusive when being a dick in the service of some Right Wing cause, such as homophobia.  But let someone speak,out against police brutality and they become sons of bitches and disrespectful to the troops (that one is by way of some,cryptic Right Wing logic).  Let someone speak,out against getting shot at school and they become a Libtards and unworthy of respect.
> 
> It's all in whose ox is being gored.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but is doing deviant sex stuff in a parade where you invite kids to watch 1. Freedom of speech or 2. A crime?
> 
> Hint: Try those same acts just outside a schoolyard at recess the next day without a rainbow armband on...and tell the cops that it's "freedom of speech!" as they slap the cuffs on you.
Click to expand...

Is your homophobia based on a fear of promiscuity?


----------



## hadit

Nosmo King said:


> To,the Right, it seems, freedom,of speech means the freedom to be a dick.  Well, I go along with that too.  After all, it's the unpopular speech that needs protecting.
> 
> But that same freedom seems to be exclusive when being a dick in the service of some Right Wing cause, such as homophobia.  But let someone speak,out against police brutality and they become sons of bitches and disrespectful to the troops (that one is by way of some,cryptic Right Wing logic).  Let someone speak,out against getting shot at school and they become a Libtards and unworthy of respect.
> 
> It's all in whose ox is being gored.



Freedom of speech means the government can't stop you. It doesn't mean anyone has to listen to you. Pointing out that someone is disrespectful of the troops or is misusing language or is promulgating a negative idea is not violating their free speech rights. 

IOW, you have the right to say what you want and I have the right to say what I think about it.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.
> 
> 
> 
> If You Followed The Links Within The OP Article
> You Would Have Seen This:
> 
> _"However, reports say that the pamphlets *neither encouraged hate against homosexuals, nor advocated violence.*
> Whatcott, who has been fired from his job, said he wasn't given food for 24 hours while in jail"_
> 
> The Official Police Statement Doesn't Say What The Specific 'Hate Speech' Was Either
> 
> Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> 
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?
Click to expand...


That I want to ignore them. I wouldn't, however, want to see them dragged away in handcuffs for doing it.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Yes but is doing deviant sex stuff in a parade where you invite kids to watch 1. Freedom of speech or 2. A crime?
> 
> Hint: Try those same acts just outside a schoolyard at recess the next day without a rainbow armband on...and tell the cops that it's "freedom of speech!" as they slap the cuffs on you.





Nosmo King said:


> Is your homophobia based on a fear of promiscuity?



No, my homophobia is based on a fear of adults in pride parades being sexually promiscuous around children they invite to watch.  But you already knew that because you can read.

Since it's illegal to do that in front of kids, my type of homophobia is not only allowed, it's required by law.


----------



## Nosmo King

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but is doing deviant sex stuff in a parade where you invite kids to watch 1. Freedom of speech or 2. A crime?
> 
> Hint: Try those same acts just outside a schoolyard at recess the next day without a rainbow armband on...and tell the cops that it's "freedom of speech!" as they slap the cuffs on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your homophobia based on a fear of promiscuity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, my homophobia is based on a fear of adults in pride parades being sexually promiscuous around children they invite to watch.  But you already knew that because you can read.
> 
> Since it's illegal to do that in front of kids, my type of homophobia is not only allowed, it's required by law.
Click to expand...

Is promiscuity exclusive to homosexuals?


----------



## Silhouette

Nosmo King said:


> Is promiscuity exclusive to homosexuals?


It seems to be in colorful rainbow kid-friendly colors on parade where they invite kids to watch their dry-humping, graphic nudity and lewd gestures.  They pitch these parades as "family events" to attend.  That means they invite kids to watch.  Other hetero lewd behaviors in public should be arrested.  But drunken Mardis Gras events that spill out on the tavern rows into the streets in New Orleans and Spring break bacchanals are certainly not pitched for kids to come watch.  People that bring them should be investigated.

Its the intent of purpose with gay pride parades to expose kids to these things.  They WANT them to see these behaviors.  And that's the difference in intent.

How many LGBTs do you know that have come out against these lewd pride parades they invite kids to watch?  That's right.  Zero.  So its a cultural thing.  And illegal.


----------



## Markle

frigidweirdo said:


> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> 
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?



How would I feel?  I'd feel, "hey, you got me", so what?  Next question?


----------



## Markle

Nosmo King said:


> Is promiscuity exclusive to homosexuals?



Certainly not, but it is more prevalent.


----------



## Nosmo King

Silhouette said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is promiscuity exclusive to homosexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be in colorful rainbow kid-friendly colors on parade where they invite kids to watch their dry-humping, graphic nudity and lewd gestures.  They pitch these parades as "family events" to attend.  That means they invite kids to watch.  Other hetero lewd behaviors in public should be arrested.  But drunken Mardis Gras events that spill out on the tavern rows into the streets in New Orleans and Spring break bacchanals are certainly not pitched for kids to come watch.  People that bring them should be investigated.
> 
> Its the intent of purpose with gay pride parades to expose kids to these things.  They WANT them to see these behaviors.  And that's the difference in intent.
> 
> How many LGBTs do you know that have come out against these lewd pride parades they invite kids to watch?  That's right.  Zero.  So its a cultural thing.  And illegal.
Click to expand...

Have you ever been to a Gay Pride parade?


----------



## Nosmo King

Markle said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is promiscuity exclusive to homosexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not, but it is more prevalent.
Click to expand...

Really?  How do you quantify that?  Do you compare perfume commercials, Hooters Restaurants and those seedy little strip clubs out by the airport and then divide that by a Gay Pride parade?


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.
> 
> 
> 
> If You Followed The Links Within The OP Article
> You Would Have Seen This:
> 
> _"However, reports say that the pamphlets *neither encouraged hate against homosexuals, nor advocated violence.*
> Whatcott, who has been fired from his job, said he wasn't given food for 24 hours while in jail"_
> 
> The Official Police Statement Doesn't Say What The Specific 'Hate Speech' Was Either
> 
> Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> 
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I want to ignore them. I wouldn't, however, want to see them dragged away in handcuffs for doing it.
Click to expand...


Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.


----------



## karpenter

frigidweirdo said:
			
		

> They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.


Just Jail People That Piss You Off


----------



## frigidweirdo

karpenter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Jail People That Piss You Off
Click to expand...


He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people. 

So, if he can do this, would it be okay to go into a black neighborhood with pamphlets about how slavery was okay?


----------



## karpenter

frigidweirdo said:
			
		

> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.


These People Invited Him There By Having A Parade
Didn't They
That's The Point Of Parades
Isn't It
The Whole Point Of Pride Parades Is To Annoy And Piss People Off

His Presence Was Annoying Them
Although He Didn't Challenge Or Rail Against Them
And You Think That Should Be A Criminal Offence

Wollcott's Jailing And Firing From His Job Are Prime Examples
Of Today's 'NAZI' And 'Hitler'
And It's _ALWAYS_ In Support Of The LEFT
It's Meant To Intimidate Everyone Else, Too
It Worked On His Former Boss


----------



## frigidweirdo

karpenter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.
> 
> 
> 
> These People Invited Him There By Having A Parade
> Didn't They
> That's The Point Of Parades
> Isn't It
> The Whole Point Of Pride Parades Is To Annoy And Piss People Off
> 
> His Presence Was Annoying Them
> Although He Didn't Challenge Or Rail Against Them
> And You Think That Should Be A Criminal Offence
> 
> Wollcott's Jailing And Firing From His Job Are Prime Examples
> Of Today's 'NAZI' And 'Hitler'
> And It's _ALWAYS_ In Support Of The LEFT
> It's Meant To Intimidate Everyone Else, Too
> It Worked On His Former Boss
Click to expand...


Did they have a parade so that people who don't want to enjoy the parade will come along and go around angering the people at the parade?


----------



## karpenter

frigidweirdo said:
			
		

> Did they have a parade so that people who don't want to enjoy the parade will come along and go around angering the people at the parade?


Yes...Absolutely
Pissing People Off In Their Face
Is The Only Point Of Pride Parades

And You Still Think That People Should Be Thrown In Prison
Just Because You Don't Like It


----------



## frigidweirdo

karpenter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a parade so that people who don't want to enjoy the parade will come along and go around angering the people at the parade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Absolutely
> Pissing People Off In Their Face
> Is The Only Point Of Pride Parades
> 
> And You Still Think That People Should Be Thrown In Prison
> Just Because You Don't Like It
Click to expand...


It's about whether I like it or not. 

What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison? 

Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for.

If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?


----------



## Lysistrata

What this guy did was an insult not only to LGBTs, but also to Christians. 

If you don't like a parade, stay home or go somewhere else. Don't go just to harass other people.

 A two-year sentence would be too long, however. How about a week in the slammer so this guy can get his head out of his ass and a fine.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.
> 
> 
> 
> If You Followed The Links Within The OP Article
> You Would Have Seen This:
> 
> _"However, reports say that the pamphlets *neither encouraged hate against homosexuals, nor advocated violence.*
> Whatcott, who has been fired from his job, said he wasn't given food for 24 hours while in jail"_
> 
> The Official Police Statement Doesn't Say What The Specific 'Hate Speech' Was Either
> 
> Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> 
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I want to ignore them. I wouldn't, however, want to see them dragged away in handcuffs for doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
Click to expand...


Because speech is and should be protected. That's the bottom line. If I want my rights protected, I need to protect the other guy's. That's freedom.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Jail People That Piss You Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.
> 
> So, if he can do this, would it be okay to go into a black neighborhood with pamphlets about how slavery was okay?
Click to expand...


Probably get you a punch in the nose, but shouldn't get you hauled away in cuffs. 

IOW, not okay, but in America today, legal, as it should be.


----------



## Correll

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
Click to expand...





And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men. 



It is not an healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Silhouette

frigidweirdo said:


> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for....If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?



Please stop comparing a noble race of people to a lifestyle cult that does illegal sex acts in "pride" where they invite kids to watch.  It's incredibly insulting to blacks.  

Strive to understand the fundamental difference when it comes to discrimination based on unavoidable birth characteristics vs adopted sex kinks that have formed a de facto cult. I have a feeling our country's USSC will be spelling that difference out soon to preserve the 1st Amendment from further attack from your cult.

I note where you are staunchly for law & order but not when it comes to protecting kids from indecent exposure from your deviant sex cult. Please also stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a parade so that people who don't want to enjoy the parade will come along and go around angering the people at the parade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Absolutely
> Pissing People Off In Their Face
> Is The Only Point Of Pride Parades
> 
> And You Still Think That People Should Be Thrown In Prison
> Just Because You Don't Like It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about whether I like it or not.
> 
> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for.
> 
> If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?
Click to expand...


Do you support Maxine Waters' attempt to get her followers to harass Republicans just trying to live their lives?


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> Please also stop being a hypocrite.



Too bad irony cannot be harnessed as an alternative energy source. We could power Toledo for decades.


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT freedom of speech. This is the exact thing that freedom of speech does not cover. Going around and telling people to fuck themselves, angering people at their own event, and potentially putting himself in danger.
> 
> Not freedom of speech. He can say that kind of stuff, but to go and attack people with it, is not a freedom protected.
> 
> 
> 
> If You Followed The Links Within The OP Article
> You Would Have Seen This:
> 
> _"However, reports say that the pamphlets *neither encouraged hate against homosexuals, nor advocated violence.*
> Whatcott, who has been fired from his job, said he wasn't given food for 24 hours while in jail"_
> 
> The Official Police Statement Doesn't Say What The Specific 'Hate Speech' Was Either
> 
> Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> 
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I want to ignore them. I wouldn't, however, want to see them dragged away in handcuffs for doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because speech is and should be protected. That's the bottom line. If I want my rights protected, I need to protect the other guy's. That's freedom.
Click to expand...


All speech? 

Should treason be protected? Libel? Hate speech? 

Maybe you should protect my freedom to kill you, how about that?


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Jail People That Piss You Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.
> 
> So, if he can do this, would it be okay to go into a black neighborhood with pamphlets about how slavery was okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably get you a punch in the nose, but shouldn't get you hauled away in cuffs.
> 
> IOW, not okay, but in America today, legal, as it should be.
Click to expand...


What happens if he gets more than punched in the nose. What happens if he ends up dead on the floor?


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a parade so that people who don't want to enjoy the parade will come along and go around angering the people at the parade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Absolutely
> Pissing People Off In Their Face
> Is The Only Point Of Pride Parades
> 
> And You Still Think That People Should Be Thrown In Prison
> Just Because You Don't Like It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about whether I like it or not.
> 
> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for.
> 
> If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Maxine Waters' attempt to get her followers to harass Republicans just trying to live their lives?
Click to expand...


Well, that would depend on what she's done. I'm not up on what Maxine Waters is doing. 

But no, if there were a situation where people were being harassed for living their lives without hurting other people, I would not support that.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If You Followed The Links Within The OP Article
> You Would Have Seen This:
> 
> _"However, reports say that the pamphlets *neither encouraged hate against homosexuals, nor advocated violence.*
> Whatcott, who has been fired from his job, said he wasn't given food for 24 hours while in jail"_
> 
> The Official Police Statement Doesn't Say What The Specific 'Hate Speech' Was Either
> 
> Toronto Police Service :: News Release #41431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> 
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I want to ignore them. I wouldn't, however, want to see them dragged away in handcuffs for doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because speech is and should be protected. That's the bottom line. If I want my rights protected, I need to protect the other guy's. That's freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All speech?
> 
> Should treason be protected? Libel? Hate speech?
> 
> Maybe you should protect my freedom to kill you, how about that?
Click to expand...


Keep it confined to speech, will you? You're wandering far afield now.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Jail People That Piss You Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.
> 
> So, if he can do this, would it be okay to go into a black neighborhood with pamphlets about how slavery was okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably get you a punch in the nose, but shouldn't get you hauled away in cuffs.
> 
> IOW, not okay, but in America today, legal, as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens if he gets more than punched in the nose. What happens if he ends up dead on the floor?
Click to expand...


Then someone gets arrested for murder.


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't encourage hate nor advocate violence, doesn't mean that people won't get annoyed at this. It doesn't mean it's not insulting to people.
> 
> Imagine someone going around with pamphlets that tell you that you're born wrong. How would you feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I want to ignore them. I wouldn't, however, want to see them dragged away in handcuffs for doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because speech is and should be protected. That's the bottom line. If I want my rights protected, I need to protect the other guy's. That's freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All speech?
> 
> Should treason be protected? Libel? Hate speech?
> 
> Maybe you should protect my freedom to kill you, how about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep it confined to speech, will you? You're wandering far afield now.
Click to expand...


Is treason not speech? How about libel?


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a parade so that people who don't want to enjoy the parade will come along and go around angering the people at the parade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Absolutely
> Pissing People Off In Their Face
> Is The Only Point Of Pride Parades
> 
> And You Still Think That People Should Be Thrown In Prison
> Just Because You Don't Like It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about whether I like it or not.
> 
> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for.
> 
> If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Maxine Waters' attempt to get her followers to harass Republicans just trying to live their lives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would depend on what she's done. I'm not up on what Maxine Waters is doing.
> 
> But no, if there were a situation where people were being harassed for living their lives without hurting other people, I would not support that.
Click to expand...


Good, because she explicitly asked for that.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I want to ignore them. I wouldn't, however, want to see them dragged away in handcuffs for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because speech is and should be protected. That's the bottom line. If I want my rights protected, I need to protect the other guy's. That's freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All speech?
> 
> Should treason be protected? Libel? Hate speech?
> 
> Maybe you should protect my freedom to kill you, how about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep it confined to speech, will you? You're wandering far afield now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is treason not speech? How about libel?
Click to expand...


Treason covers a lot more than speech, so let's dispense with things like selling secrets to our enemies and fighting against America. What then is treasonous speech? Would you consider someone saying they hate America to be treason?  Now you're talking about political speech, and people have to be free to express their dissatisfaction with the way things are. Should someone be punished because they say another country's health care system is better than ours?  No, political speech needs to be protected. 

Libel is generally legal, but you can be sued for it and be required to pay damages. To the best of my knowledge, however, you don't go to jail for libel.

Let's put it this way. Do you want to be arrested for something you say about someone on a debate board or would you prefer it be a civil matter handled by the rules of the board?


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Jail People That Piss You Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.
> 
> So, if he can do this, would it be okay to go into a black neighborhood with pamphlets about how slavery was okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably get you a punch in the nose, but shouldn't get you hauled away in cuffs.
> 
> IOW, not okay, but in America today, legal, as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens if he gets more than punched in the nose. What happens if he ends up dead on the floor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then someone gets arrested for murder.
Click to expand...


Oh, well that's great isn't it?


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a parade so that people who don't want to enjoy the parade will come along and go around angering the people at the parade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Absolutely
> Pissing People Off In Their Face
> Is The Only Point Of Pride Parades
> 
> And You Still Think That People Should Be Thrown In Prison
> Just Because You Don't Like It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about whether I like it or not.
> 
> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for.
> 
> If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Maxine Waters' attempt to get her followers to harass Republicans just trying to live their lives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would depend on what she's done. I'm not up on what Maxine Waters is doing.
> 
> But no, if there were a situation where people were being harassed for living their lives without hurting other people, I would not support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, because she explicitly asked for that.
Click to expand...


And? What's this got to do with me?


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because speech is and should be protected. That's the bottom line. If I want my rights protected, I need to protect the other guy's. That's freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All speech?
> 
> Should treason be protected? Libel? Hate speech?
> 
> Maybe you should protect my freedom to kill you, how about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep it confined to speech, will you? You're wandering far afield now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is treason not speech? How about libel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason covers a lot more than speech, so let's dispense with things like selling secrets to our enemies and fighting against America. What then is treasonous speech? Would you consider someone saying they hate America to be treason?  Now you're talking about political speech, and people have to be free to express their dissatisfaction with the way things are. Should someone be punished because they say another country's health care system is better than ours?  No, political speech needs to be protected.
> 
> Libel is generally legal, but you can be sued for it and be required to pay damages. To the best of my knowledge, however, you don't go to jail for libel.
> 
> Let's put it this way. Do you want to be arrested for something you say about someone on a debate board or would you prefer it be a civil matter handled by the rules of the board?
Click to expand...


Ah, political speech needs to be protected.

"I think n*ggers need to be lynched"

Protected political speech?

Maybe if Trump said it, would it then be protected?


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because speech is and should be protected. That's the bottom line. If I want my rights protected, I need to protect the other guy's. That's freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All speech?
> 
> Should treason be protected? Libel? Hate speech?
> 
> Maybe you should protect my freedom to kill you, how about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep it confined to speech, will you? You're wandering far afield now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is treason not speech? How about libel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason covers a lot more than speech, so let's dispense with things like selling secrets to our enemies and fighting against America. What then is treasonous speech? Would you consider someone saying they hate America to be treason?  Now you're talking about political speech, and people have to be free to express their dissatisfaction with the way things are. Should someone be punished because they say another country's health care system is better than ours?  No, political speech needs to be protected.
> 
> Libel is generally legal, but you can be sued for it and be required to pay damages. To the best of my knowledge, however, you don't go to jail for libel.
> 
> Let's put it this way. Do you want to be arrested for something you say about someone on a debate board or would you prefer it be a civil matter handled by the rules of the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, political speech needs to be protected.
> 
> "I think n*ggers need to be lynched"
> 
> Protected political speech?
> 
> Maybe if Trump said it, would it then be protected?
Click to expand...


That's not political speech. It's abhorrent and likely to get you assaulted, but it's not political. The problem is, once you give the government the power to silence speech, the silencing only goes one direction, into more and more being silenced as more and more people discover that they're upset at something someone has said and want them shut down.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Jail People That Piss You Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.
> 
> So, if he can do this, would it be okay to go into a black neighborhood with pamphlets about how slavery was okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably get you a punch in the nose, but shouldn't get you hauled away in cuffs.
> 
> IOW, not okay, but in America today, legal, as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens if he gets more than punched in the nose. What happens if he ends up dead on the floor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then someone gets arrested for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well that's great isn't it?
Click to expand...


They should be arrested for murder. They killed someone.


----------



## hadit

frigidweirdo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Absolutely
> Pissing People Off In Their Face
> Is The Only Point Of Pride Parades
> 
> And You Still Think That People Should Be Thrown In Prison
> Just Because You Don't Like It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about whether I like it or not.
> 
> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for.
> 
> If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Maxine Waters' attempt to get her followers to harass Republicans just trying to live their lives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would depend on what she's done. I'm not up on what Maxine Waters is doing.
> 
> But no, if there were a situation where people were being harassed for living their lives without hurting other people, I would not support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, because she explicitly asked for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? What's this got to do with me?
Click to expand...


I'm gauging the limits of what speech you're willing to use government power to shut down. If you waffled on Waters' call for harassment, you would not be consistent. Basically, you're saying that she should be hauled away in handcuffs for saying what she said. That's at least consistent.


----------



## DrLove

frigidweirdo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.
> 
> What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.
Click to expand...


Heterosexuality can cause diseases too. Ask Magic Johnson. 

Yes, this dude is a total dick but probably won't get any worse than a week in the slammer.


----------



## Muhammed

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


Looks like we have a fascist country on our northern border, fer crissakes.

The US should have invaded and annexed Canada during WWII.


----------



## Circe

frigidweirdo said:


> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people.



Migod, OF COURSE homosexuality causes disease!! Have you ever SEEN people with AIDS? Emaciated like concentration camp victims, and then they die. I know because they dealt with a funeral for someone I know, and did a great job, and why? Because they were very well experienced with funerals. Nearly all of them in this activity group were homosexuals and they were dying like flies.

I never really forgave homosexuals for bringing HIV to America, via Haiti paid sex liaisons. Haitians caught it in Africa from some sort of exchange program in the 1960s and 70s. It's all very well documented. 

And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.


----------



## Silhouette

frigidweirdo said:


> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for....If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?



Please stop comparing a noble race of people to a lifestyle cult that does illegal sex acts in "pride" where they invite kids to watch.  It's incredibly insulting to blacks.

Strive to understand the fundamental difference when it comes to discrimination based on unavoidable birth characteristics vs adopted sex kinks that have formed a de facto cult. I have a feeling our country's USSC will be spelling that difference out soon to preserve the 1st Amendment from further attack from your cult.

I note where you are staunchly for law & order but not when it comes to protecting kids from indecent exposure from your deviant sex cult. Please also stop being a hypocrite.



frigidweirdo said:


> Ah, political speech needs to be protected.
> 
> "I think n*ggers need to be lynched"   Protected political speech?
> 
> Maybe if Trump said it, would it then be protected?



You've been asked not to compare a noble race of people to a lifestyle cult that has adopted deviant sex kinks which include regular kid-invited parades where y'all perform deviant sex acts for the kiddies.  Stop comparing these two completely different classes of people.  It's extremely offensive to blacks and other races who seek protection because of how they were born.


----------



## karpenter

frigidweirdo said:
			
		

> It's about whether I like it or not.


Exactly...That's What It's About


> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country.
> If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?


Nope
The Police Release Doesn't Say He Did Any Of That
Show A Report That Does

He Was Just Handing Out Religious Pamphlets
You Show Where He Challenged Or Harangued Anyone


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
Click to expand...


Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.

And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.

The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.  

Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do. 

You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Population of Europe:
> 
> 741.4 million
> 
> 'billions'
> 
> Yep- bigots flunk math every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The population of the world is 7.6 billion.
Click to expand...


Yeah- and the poster spoke of the billions of people in Europe.

Yep- the bigots flunk math every time.


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said a few times I don't think Canada is right. I also pointed out that Russia also has laws which forbid anyone from anything that they consider to be 'promoting' homosexuality.
> 
> I don't remember you condemning Russia for how they censor free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Russia, it is a given, a Communist Country not unlike China or North Korea.
> 
> We are led to believe that supposedly Canada is a free country.
Click to expand...


Russia is not a Communist country. 

But I do appreciate the double standard.....


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again about how 'homosexuality leads to disease'?
> 
> 
> 
> Just A Quick Google Search
> 
> https://downloads.frc.org/EF/EF08L44.pdf
> 
> "Homosexuals with HIV
Click to expand...


Tell me how Homosexuals with HIV leads to homosexuality causing HIV?


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> [
> No One Says _ONLY GAY MEN_ Get These Diseases
> (My Quick Search Doesn't Cover All The Hazards Of A Homosexual Lifestyle)
> But That Gay Men Contract All Their Problems At A Far Higher Rate
> And Are Individually At Risk
> Of Contracting And Spreading A Wider Range Of Various Infections



The person I responded to did- he/she/it said that homosexuality leads to disease.

Now you are qualifying that by saying that gay men are statistically more likely to contract sexually transmitted disease.

Which represents only half of the homosexual population in America- the male half. 

And still most gay men will not contract HIV.

So to say that 'homosexuality leads to disease' is a false statement- on many levels. 

A celibate gay man has no higher risk of developing HIV than any other celibate person- so it isn't his homosexuality causing it- it is the risky sexual behavior of many of the group.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a grip.........a long time ago I presented the evidence that pertains to the OP.........
> 
> GTFO............Go hang out with your gay friends.........and those who are against Freedom of Speech.
> 
> Canada would love you...........
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans Fail To Realize Our Bill Of Rights
> Doesn't Cross International Borders With Us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their problem not ours...............So.......we shouldn't have opinions on anything outside our borders.........huh...
> 
> Nah.........we can call other countries out for being anti Freedom pricks..............so I'll keep doing it.
Click to expand...


But only those countries like Canada which are seen as restricting the rights of those advocating against homosexual rights- and not countries like Russia which are seen as restricting the rights of those advocating for gay rights.

Personally I am opposed to the restrictions of speech in both countries.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> To,the Right, it seems, freedom,of speech means the freedom to be a dick.  Well, I go along with that too.  After all, it's the unpopular speech that needs protecting.
> 
> But that same freedom seems to be exclusive when being a dick in the service of some Right Wing cause, such as homophobia.  But let someone speak,out against police brutality and they become sons of bitches and disrespectful to the troops (that one is by way of some,cryptic Right Wing logic).  Let someone speak,out against getting shot at school and they become a Libtards and unworthy of respect.
> 
> It's all in whose ox is being gored.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but is doing deviant sex stuff in a parade where you invite kids to watch 1. Freedom of speech or 2. A crime?.
Click to expand...


As always Silhouette- for probably the 40th time- if you know of anyone inviting children to watch 'deviant sex' you should notify the police.

But since all you have are your internet gay porn searches- and since you never have called the police once- this is just more of your usual homophobic bullshit.


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> Tell me how Homosexuals with HIV leads to homosexuality causing HIV?


Did Wolcott's Pamplhets
Or Anyone Else
Claim Homosexuality _Creates_ Diseases ??

You Already Had Your Answers
I'm Not Going To Talk In Circles With You
Just Because You Enjoy It


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but is doing deviant sex stuff in a parade where you invite kids to watch 1. Freedom of speech or 2. A crime?
> 
> Hint: Try those same acts just outside a schoolyard at recess the next day without a rainbow armband on...and tell the cops that it's "freedom of speech!" as they slap the cuffs on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your homophobia based on a fear of promiscuity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, my homophobia is based on a fear of adults in pride parades being sexually promiscuous around children they invite to watch. .
Click to expand...


Bullshit- this is just another of your various made up excuses for your bigotry.

I have watched you post this bigoted crap for years here- and you have only recently developed your obsession with gay porn searches on the internet and come up with this latest story to explain your bigotry.

You have never been to a pride parade- and have been promoting hate against gays and their children for years. 

Just your usual bigoted bullshit.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is promiscuity exclusive to homosexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be in colorful rainbow kid-friendly colors on parade where they invite kidsl.
Click to expand...


Again- pure bullshit based upon your toxic hobby of searching the next for gay porn.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't just piss people off. Did he? He went searching for these people.
> 
> 
> 
> T
> That's The Point Of Parades
> Isn't It
> The Whole Point Of Pride Parades Is To Annoy And Piss People Off
Click to expand...


Clearly you have never been to a Pride Parade.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for....If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please also stop being a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Oh the very rich irony in that statement.


----------



## Weatherman2020

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


KKKanada must think Jesus hates homos.

Like their kin the UK, they are a joke in Western Civilization.


----------



## Syriusly

Circe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migod, OF COURSE homosexuality causes disease!! Have you ever SEEN people with AIDS?.
Click to expand...


You do realize that 'homosexuality' doesn't cause AIDS.....right?

Oh wait- of course you don't.

The fact is that the majority of people in the world with AIDS aren't gay. 

'homosexuality' doesn't cause any disease- no more than heterosexuality causes syphillis.


----------



## Syriusly

Circe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never really forgave homosexuals for bringing HIV to America, via Haiti paid sex liaisons. Haitians caught it in Africa from some sort of exchange program in the 1960s and 70s. It's all very well documented..
Click to expand...


Of course you haven't forgiven homosexuals....and you never will. HIV clearly is just your excuse. 

https://nypost.com/2015/02/22/how-the-aids-epidemic-really-began/
In the early 1970s, a plasma-donation clinic, run by a Miami investor, opened in Haiti offering residents $3 per liter. Shared needles at this clinic likely increased the infection rates in Haiti and shipped the disease to the United States in frozen blood plasma. Research indicates that just a single migration of the virus — either one infected person or one container of plasma — accounted for bringing AIDS to America. “That sorry advent had occurred in 1969, plus or minus about three years,” Quammen writes.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how Homosexuals with HIV leads to homosexuality causing HIV?
> 
> 
> 
> Did Wolcott's Pamplhets
> Or Anyone Else
> Claim Homosexuality _Creates_ Diseases ??
Click to expand...

here is the quote from Toothy again:
Toothboy:
_But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! ! 
and Circe
OF COURSE homosexuality causes disease!!_

Both of which are false.


----------



## karpenter

karpenter said:
			
		

> No One Says _ONLY GAY MEN_ Get These Diseases
> (My Quick Search Doesn't Cover All The Hazards Of A Homosexual Lifestyle)
> But That *Gay Men Contract All Their Problems At A Far Higher Rate*
> And Are Individually At Risk
> Of Contracting And Spreading *A Wider Range Of Various Infections*





			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> The person I responded to did- he/she/it said that homosexuality leads to disease.


You're Trying To Rhetorically Play With Semantics
The Person You Responded To Is Correct



			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> Now you are qualifying that by saying that gay men are statistically more likely to contract sexually transmitted disease.


I Didn't Create Their Statistics
_They Did_



			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> Which represents only half of the homosexual population in America- the male half.


How Do You Know It's Numerically Half ??



			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> And still most gay men will not contract HIV.


That's Good For Them
How About The Diseases And Intestinal Parasites That Aren't AIDS ??



			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> So to say that 'homosexuality leads to disease' is a false statement- on many levels.


Take That Up With The Statisticians



			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> A celibate gay man has no higher risk of developing HIV than any other celibate person- so it isn't his homosexuality causing it- it is the risky sexual behavior of many of the group.


What Is The Point Of THIS Statement ??
'Leads To' And '_Caused By_' Are Different Issues
Again, You're Trying To Deflect
By Playing Rhetorically With Semantics
And A Very Narrow Hypothetical


----------



## Markle

frigidweirdo said:


> Why? They're purposefully going around trying to cause problems.



Who?


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, (assuming that your employer agrees with you insulting their customers".
> 
> 
> But today's liberals do not agree. They, more and more, or....
> 
> 
> are just be more and more open about it,
> 
> 
> support jailing people for voicing opinions they do not agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually- since I have already said that I thought Canada's law is stupid- I am actually saying both laws are stupid- and that all of you ardent defenders of free speech were either silent or applauding when Russia implemented its laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair point.
> 
> Will you be making that argument when your lefty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly if under the Trump administration people start getting arrested for non-violent speech I will object whether they are arrested for anti-gay speech- or pro-gay speech.
> 
> What about you, when your righty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?
Click to expand...




1. That was dishonest of you, and cowardly. I take it that you will support it, when/if your side starts arresting people for speech violations. 


2. I have never supported arresting people for speech violations, and don't recall in my life, the Right in this country ever supporting that. I would certainly NOT support it.


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> Tell me how Homosexuals with HIV leads to homosexuality *causing* HIV?





			
				karpenter said:
			
		

> Did Wolcott's Pamphlets
> Or Anyone Else
> Claim Homosexuality _Creates_ Diseases ??





			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> here is the quote from Toothy again:
> Toothboy:
> _But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> and Circe
> OF COURSE homosexuality causes disease!!_
> 
> Both of which are false.


Oh, Puh-LEEZE !!
This Is What You Got ??

Looks Like It Was YOU That Rhetorically Injected _Causes_
In The Context Of _Creating From Scratch_, Brand New Diseases
You Were Just Trying To Set-Up A "Gotcha"

"Leads To" Is Not False....
I Didn't Create The Statistics For The Homosexual Lifestyle
Homosexuals Did

And Wolcott Got Thrown In Jail And Lost His Job
For Passing Out A Statistically Truthful Pamphlet
And Proselytizing


----------



## Markle

frigidweirdo said:


> Is treason not speech? How about libel?



No longer is your ignorance the least bit surprising.

*trea·son*
[ˈtrēzən]
NOUN
high treason (noun) · high treasons (plural noun) · high treason (noun)

the crime of betraying one's country, especially by attempting to kill the sovereign or overthrow the government.
"they were convicted of treason"
synonyms: treachery · lese-majesty · disloyalty · betrayal · faithlessness · perfidy · perfidiousness · duplicity · infidelity · sedition · subversion · mutiny · rebellion · high treason · Punic faith
antonyms: allegiance · loyalty
the action of betraying someone or something.
"doubt is the ultimate treason against faith"
synonyms: treachery · lese-majesty · disloyalty · betrayal · faithlessness · perfidy · perfidiousness · duplicity · infidelity · sedition · subversion · mutiny · rebellion · high treason · Punic faith
antonyms: allegiance · loyalty
historical
the crime of murdering someone to whom the murderer owed allegiance, such as a master or husband.

*li·bel*
[ˈlībəl]
NOUN
libels (plural noun)

law
a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation.Compare with slander.
synonyms: defamation · defamation of character · character assassination · calumny · misrepresentation · scandalmongering · aspersions · denigration · vilification · disparagement · derogation · insult · slander · malicious gossip · tittle-tattle · traducement · lie · slur · smear · untruth· false insinuation · false report · smear campaign · slight · innuendo · rumor · mudslinging · bad-mouthing · contumely
the action or crime of publishing a false statement about a person.
"a libel action" · "a councilor who sued two national newspapers for libel"
a false and typically malicious statement about a person.
a thing or circumstance that brings undeserved discredit on a person by misrepresentation.

(in admiralty and ecclesiastical law) a plaintiff's written declaration.
VERB
libels (third person present) · libelled (past tense) · libelled (past participle) · libelling (present participle) · libeled (past tense) · libeled (past participle) · libeling (present participle)

law
defame (someone) by publishing a libel.
"she alleged the magazine had libeled her"
synonyms: defame · malign · slander · give someone a bad name · blacken someone's name · sully someone's reputation · speak ill/evil of · write false reports about · traduce · smear · cast aspersions on · fling mud at · drag someone's name through the mud/mire · besmirch · tarnish · taint · do a hatchet job on · tell lies about · spread tales about · spread scandal about · stain · vilify · calumniate · denigrate · disparage · run down · derogate · stigmatize · discredit · slight · slur · asperse
make a false and typically malicious statement about.

(in admiralty and ecclesiastical law) bring a suit against.


----------



## Markle

karpenter said:


> Nope
> The Police Release Doesn't Say He Did Any Of That
> Show A Report That Does
> 
> He Was Just Handing Out Religious Pamphlets
> You Show Where He Challenged Or Harangued Anyone



He didn't have to challenge or harangue anyone.  Canada does not have the same freedoms as we enjoy in the United States.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I remember so many of you defending Russia's censorship of speech when it comes to gays....
> 
> Russia’s ‘Gay Propaganda’ Laws Are Illegal, European Court Rules
> 
> LONDON — Russia’s prohibition of what it considers the promotion of homosexuality is discriminatory and violates freedom of expression, Europe’s top human rights court ruled on Tuesday, in a strong rejection of laws that rights groups say have been routinely used as cover for abuse and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually- since I have already said that I thought Canada's law is stupid- I am actually saying both laws are stupid- and that all of you ardent defenders of free speech were either silent or applauding when Russia implemented its laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair point.
> 
> Will you be making that argument when your lefty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly if under the Trump administration people start getting arrested for non-violent speech I will object whether they are arrested for anti-gay speech- or pro-gay speech.
> 
> What about you, when your righty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was dishonest of you, and cowardly. I take it that you will support it, when/if your side starts arresting people for speech violations.
> 
> 
> 2. I have never supported arresting people for speech violations, and don't recall in my life, the Right in this country ever supporting that. I would certainly NOT support it.
Click to expand...


LOL- I guess you think you can dish it out, but don't have to take it? 

I have never supported arresting people for speech violations and I do recall in my life when the Right supported just that. 

Comstock laws - Wikipedia
Curses! The birth of the bleep and modern American censorship

It took the Supreme Court to overturn the Comstock laws and censorship laws.


----------



## Tilly

August West said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christians don`t hate gays or anyone else. Thread fail!
Click to expand...

Hate the sin not the sinner.  And where exactly is the ‘hate crime’ here?


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how Homosexuals with HIV leads to homosexuality *causing* HIV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Wolcott's Pamphlets
> Or Anyone Else
> Claim Homosexuality _Creates_ Diseases ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the quote from Toothy again:
> Toothboy:
> _But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases! !
> and Circe
> OF COURSE homosexuality causes disease!!_
> 
> Both of which are false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Puh-LEEZE !!
> This Is What You Got ??
> 
> Looks Like It Was YOU That Rhetorically Injected _Causes_
> In The Context Of _Creating From Scratch_, Brand New Diseases
> You Were Just Trying To Set-Up A "Gotcha"
> 
> "Leads To" Is Not False...g
Click to expand...


"leads to" is certainly false when most Homosexuals don't have HIV and the majority of HIV cases in the world are with heterosexuals.


----------



## Tilly

Pilot1 said:


> So people that disagree with something can't legally, and peacefully speak out against it?


Yep.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No One Says _ONLY GAY MEN_ Get These Diseases
> (My Quick Search Doesn't Cover All The Hazards Of A Homosexual Lifestyle)
> But That *Gay Men Contract All Their Problems At A Far Higher Rate*
> And Are Individually At Risk
> Of Contracting And Spreading *A Wider Range Of Various Infections*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person I responded to did- he/she/it said that homosexuality leads to disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're Trying To Rhetorically Play With Semantics
> The Person You Responded To Is Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are qualifying that by saying that gay men are statistically more likely to contract sexually transmitted disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Didn't Create Their Statistics
> _They Did_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which represents only half of the homosexual population in America- the male half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Do You Know It's Numerically Half ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still most gay men will not contract HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Good For Them
> How About The Diseases And Intestinal Parasites That Aren't AIDS ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to say that 'homosexuality leads to disease' is a false statement- on many levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take That Up With The Statisticians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A celibate gay man has no higher risk of developing HIV than any other celibate person- so
> Again, You're Trying To Deflect
> By Playing Rhetorically With Semantics
> And A Very Narrow Hypothetical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you decided to do the very same thing?
> 
> The claim is that homosexuality leads to disease.
> 
> And that is- as I have demonstrated- false.
> 
> That is like saying that being attracted to the idea of skiing leads to broken legs.
Click to expand...


So you decided to do the very same thing?

The claim is that homosexuality leads to disease.

And that is- as I have demonstrated- false.

That is like saying that being attracted to the idea of skiing leads to broken legs


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> Clearly you have never been to a Pride Parade.



There's a point to that comment?


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never been to a Pride Parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a point to that comment?
Click to expand...


I enjoy pointing out that you speak with great ignorance.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
Click to expand...

A serial offender? You mean he’s had the temerity to hand out leaflets more than once???


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> LOL- I guess you think you can dish it out, but don't have to take it?
> 
> I have never supported arresting people for speech violations and I do recall in my life when the Right supported just that.
> 
> Comstock laws - Wikipedia
> Curses! The birth of the bleep and modern American censorship
> 
> It took the Supreme Court to overturn the Comstock laws and censorship laws.



This is 2018, not 1873 time for you to catch up!


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you have never been to a Pride Parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a point to that comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy pointing out that you speak with great ignorance.
Click to expand...


Great that you concede that there was no point, whatsoever to your post.  Thank you!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A serial offender? You mean he’s had the temerity to hand out leaflets more than once???
Click to expand...

Need to get help for these weirdos.


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- I guess you think you can dish it out, but don't have to take it?
> 
> I have never supported arresting people for speech violations and I do recall in my life when the Right supported just that.
> 
> Comstock laws - Wikipedia
> Curses! The birth of the bleep and modern American censorship
> 
> It took the Supreme Court to overturn the Comstock laws and censorship laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2018, not 1873 time for you to catch up!
Click to expand...


It is 2018- and thanks to the Supreme Court- the laws passed by Conservatives to censor speech in the United States have been largely overturned.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A serial offender? You mean he’s had the temerity to hand out leaflets more than once???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to get help for these weirdos.
Click to expand...

People who hand out leaflets and express their religious views and opinions need help? What kind of ‘help’ do you suggest someone exercising their basic rights should be submitted to, Tammy?


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> "leads to" is certainly false when most Homosexuals don't have HIV and the majority of HIV cases in the world are with heterosexuals.



Cute twist!  Did The Nation or George Soros give you those instructions?

How many homosexuals and heterosexuals, PER 100,000 people have HIV and/or AIDS?

That's an honest comparison, not something with which you are familiar!


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just a lie by you homophobes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
Click to expand...




YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.


I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it. 



Political Correctness fucking with Science. Again.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that it is ok because Russia does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually- since I have already said that I thought Canada's law is stupid- I am actually saying both laws are stupid- and that all of you ardent defenders of free speech were either silent or applauding when Russia implemented its laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fair point.
> 
> Will you be making that argument when your lefty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly if under the Trump administration people start getting arrested for non-violent speech I will object whether they are arrested for anti-gay speech- or pro-gay speech.
> 
> What about you, when your righty buddies start arresting people in this country for speech violations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That was dishonest of you, and cowardly. I take it that you will support it, when/if your side starts arresting people for speech violations.
> 
> 
> 2. I have never supported arresting people for speech violations, and don't recall in my life, the Right in this country ever supporting that. I would certainly NOT support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I guess you think you can dish it out, but don't have to take it?
> 
> I have never supported arresting people for speech violations and I do recall in my life when the Right supported just that.
> 
> Comstock laws - Wikipedia
> Curses! The birth of the bleep and modern American censorship
> 
> It took the Supreme Court to overturn the Comstock laws and censorship laws.
Click to expand...





Seems to be from the late 1800s. Just how the fuck old are you?


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "leads to" is certainly false when most Homosexuals don't have HIV and the majority of HIV cases in the world are with heterosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute twist!  Did The Nation or George Soros give you those instructions?
> 
> How many homosexuals and heterosexuals, PER 100,000 people have HIV and/or AIDS?
> 
> That's an honest comparison, not something with which you are familiar!
Click to expand...


Says the guy who argues that homosexuality 'leads to disease'- clearly honesty is not something you are familiar with- is that what the Westboro Baptists Church tell you to say?


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIV and Gay and Bisexual Men  Understanding HIV/AIDS
> 
> The Left.  So caught up in their own lies and myths, they don't even care when they are bald-faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness fucking with Science. Again.
Click to expand...


I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior


----------



## Markle

*The real statistics for SYRIUSLY.*

*Men who have sex with men in the USA*
Men who have sex with men (sometimes referred to as ‘MSM’) are the group most affected by HIV in the USA, accounting for an estimated 2% of the USA’s population, but 70% of new annual HIV infections.9

Between 2010 and 2014, new HIV infections among men who have sex with men remained stable at about 26,000 a year. However, trends vary greatly by age and ethnicity. For example, new infections declined by 16% among young men who have sex with men (aged 13 to 24) during this time, while increasing by 23% among 25 to 34-year-old men who have sex with men. Similarly, new infections declined by 11% among white men who have sex with men but increased 14% among Hispanic/Latino men who have sex with men.10

Although new infections between 2011 and 2015 have remained stable overall among African American/black men who have sex with men, among younger populations (between the ages of 25-34-year-old) African American/black men who have sex with men they have risen by 30%.11

If current diagnosis rates continue, one in six American men who have sex with men will be diagnosed with HIV in their lifetime. This equates to one in two African American/black men who have sex with men, one in four Hispanic/Latino men who have sex with men and one in 11 white men who have sex with men.12

At the end of 2014, 615,400 American men who have sex with men were living with HIV and an estimated 17% were unaware of their status.13

Every three years, the CDC studies sexual risk behaviours among men who have sex with men in selected cities. The latest data from this survey suggests the number of men who have sex with men having anal sex without a condom is increasing, with 15.7% reporting this in 2014 compared to 13.7% in 2008.14

The survey found around one-third (35.2%) of young male high school students who had sex with men had also engaged in condom-less anal sex and other higher risk behaviours – a higher proportion than in earlier surveys.15

*African American/black people in the USA*
In the USA, African American/black people are more affected by HIV than any other ethnic group. This group accounted for 44% of all new HIV infections in 2014 despite only making up 12% of the 16

At the end of 2014, an estimated 471,500 African American/black people were living with HIV, making up 43% of the total number of people living with 17

Among all African American/black people diagnosed with HIV in 2016, the largest proportion were men who have sex with men who accounted for six out of ten diagnoses.18

Between 2011 and 2015, HIV diagnoses fell by 8% among African Americans/black people overall,  except for among African American/black men who have sex with men aged 25-34 (see ‘men who have sex with men’ section above).

New diagnoses fell by 20% among African American/black women, however rates of new diagnoses are still high compared to women from other ethnic groups, with 4,560 new diagnoses in 2016.19

New infections have also fallen by 16% among heterosexual African American/black men and by 39% among African American/black people who inject drugs.20

HIV and AIDS in the United States of America (USA)


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> Says the guy who argues that homosexuality 'leads to disease'- clearly honesty is not something you are familiar with- is that what the Westboro Baptists Church tell you to say?



Why are you lying?  Is that all you have?  Show me where I have stated that "homosexuality leads to disease".  

By the way, I am an active member of Patriot Guard Riders.  Our role has expanded but initially, we started out providing escorts and shielding for fallen service men's funerals threatened to be subject to the Westboro Baptist Church (basically a wacky family) harassment with the invitation of the family and cooperation of law enforcement.  We're invited, we show up in numbers.






Grow up.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
Click to expand...



That study is about tracking the impact of self identifying on disease, not same sex relations on disease.


I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All speech?
> 
> Should treason be protected? Libel? Hate speech?
> 
> Maybe you should protect my freedom to kill you, how about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it confined to speech, will you? You're wandering far afield now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is treason not speech? How about libel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason covers a lot more than speech, so let's dispense with things like selling secrets to our enemies and fighting against America. What then is treasonous speech? Would you consider someone saying they hate America to be treason?  Now you're talking about political speech, and people have to be free to express their dissatisfaction with the way things are. Should someone be punished because they say another country's health care system is better than ours?  No, political speech needs to be protected.
> 
> Libel is generally legal, but you can be sued for it and be required to pay damages. To the best of my knowledge, however, you don't go to jail for libel.
> 
> Let's put it this way. Do you want to be arrested for something you say about someone on a debate board or would you prefer it be a civil matter handled by the rules of the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, political speech needs to be protected.
> 
> "I think n*ggers need to be lynched"
> 
> Protected political speech?
> 
> Maybe if Trump said it, would it then be protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not political speech. It's abhorrent and likely to get you assaulted, but it's not political. The problem is, once you give the government the power to silence speech, the silencing only goes one direction, into more and more being silenced as more and more people discover that they're upset at something someone has said and want them shut down.
Click to expand...


Okay, it's abhorrent. It's political because it's been made political in the past. 

But at the same time it's similar to what this guy with the pamphlets is saying. Slightly different because it's not handing out a desire to kill.

However saying that homosexuality can lead to diseases is wrong. It could lead to other people thinking homosexuality is bad, and it could then lead to attacks on gay people. 

It also said Jesus can "save" gay people. Save them from what? Why does a gay person need "saving"? Again, the implications are that being gay is bad. 

Now, attacks happen against gay people. Allowing people to go around spreading fake "information" which would almost certainly lead to gay people being attacked or having a harder time in society is nearly as bad as saying you're going to lynch them, because no doubt some will die.


----------



## frigidweirdo

hadit said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about whether I like it or not.
> 
> What are the point of laws? What's the point of putting people in prison?
> 
> Protecting people from harassment, from being made to feel like it isn't their country. That's exactly what laws are for.
> 
> If the same thing happened with black people, it's be a reason to lock someone up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Maxine Waters' attempt to get her followers to harass Republicans just trying to live their lives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that would depend on what she's done. I'm not up on what Maxine Waters is doing.
> 
> But no, if there were a situation where people were being harassed for living their lives without hurting other people, I would not support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, because she explicitly asked for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? What's this got to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gauging the limits of what speech you're willing to use government power to shut down. If you waffled on Waters' call for harassment, you would not be consistent. Basically, you're saying that she should be hauled away in handcuffs for saying what she said. That's at least consistent.
Click to expand...


Well, like I said, I'm not sure exactly what she said. 

But yes, I believe in a society where people have the right to do whatever they like AS LONG AS THEY DON'T hurt or harm others or society. 

The US is a long way from this. Division is sowed by politicians trying to further their own careers, which is very dangerous. 

There are three separate categories.

Speech that is protected because it doesn't hurt anyone. 

Speech that isn't protected but doesn't result in prosecution because it doesn't have an adverse effect.

Speech that isn't protected and leads to prosecution because it does have an adverse effect.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DrLove said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people. So, he's a fucking liar and put himself in a dangerous situation and he went around telling gay people they're bad people at a gay pride event.
> 
> What a fucking dick. Two years? Deserves more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality can cause diseases too. Ask Magic Johnson.
> 
> Yes, this dude is a total dick but probably won't get any worse than a week in the slammer.
Click to expand...


Well, homosexuality doesn't lead to diseases. Sex can lead to diseases, regardless of whether it's homosexual or heterosexual.

Homosexual people can easily get through life without contracting STDs.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Circe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migod, OF COURSE homosexuality causes disease!! Have you ever SEEN people with AIDS? Emaciated like concentration camp victims, and then they die. I know because they dealt with a funeral for someone I know, and did a great job, and why? Because they were very well experienced with funerals. Nearly all of them in this activity group were homosexuals and they were dying like flies.
> 
> I never really forgave homosexuals for bringing HIV to America, via Haiti paid sex liaisons. Haitians caught it in Africa from some sort of exchange program in the 1960s and 70s. It's all very well documented.
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
Click to expand...


What is "Migod"? 

No, homosexuality doesn't lead to diseases. 

Have I seen people with diseases? I was in Lesotho, there was a billboard on the side of the road. Each different region of the small country and their HIV/AIDS rate were posted. 19% was the lowest. They estimated that 50% of child bearing age women in the capital had it.
I got on a combi and went to some village out in the sticks. The combi stopped at the last stop and everyone but me got off and went to the HIV/AIDS hospital. 

Most of those people who catch HIV/AIDS in Lesotho and the whole region as heterosexuals. 

So, your claim that gay people brought it to the US is going to be one I know you can't prove, so you can't claim it either. 

Well, all sorts of STDs are spread by heterosexuals too. 





Here's a map of STDs by state. Notice how California and New York, the two gay capitals of the US, have lower levels of STDs than states which teach abstinence as their religious sex ed? 

Funny that.


----------



## Silhouette

frigidweirdo said:


> No, homosexuality doesn't lead to diseases.



But it does lead to lewd acts in public in 'pride' parades put on inviting kids to watch.  And unanimous support thereof within the LGBT culture.  if you think about it not very long, that is a form of disease.  So, there you go.


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bigots. So caught up with their own lies they even lie about their lies.
> 
> *Sexual Transmission of HIV*
> In the United States, sexual contact is the most common route of HIV transmission. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), nearly 70 percent of the estimated number of new HIV infections in 2014, were among men who have sex with other men (MSM). The term “MSM “is important because many men who have sex with men do not necessarily identify themselves as gay or bisexual. *HIV transmitted through sexual activity among heterosexuals accounted for nearly 23 percent of new infections; most of these cases were among women who contracted the virus from men*. People who inject drugs accounted for 7 percent of new infections, though about 40 percent of those were MSM, so it isn’t possible to know for sure whether those men contracted HIV by sharing injection equipment or through sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
Click to expand...


I must have blinked.  I never read that in this thread:  Who said that homosexuality in and of itself leads to (causes) disease?  What it does is greatly increase one's chances of catching or transmitting a disease from or to others.  Or do you really think putting yourself up there is a clean thing to do?


----------



## toobfreak

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That study is about tracking the impact of self identifying on disease, not same sex relations on disease.
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
Click to expand...


People like him spend their entire lives hiding from the obvious truth that:

A man and a man is not the same kind of parenting couple to a child that a man and a woman are, especially if it is THEIR child.
Men having sex with other men is not biologically healthy as nature never intended it that way.
Flooding a country with low-skilled, uneducated illegal aliens is NOT good for a country.
That trying to preserve the traditions and laws which got you to greatness is NOT being backward, racist, Islamophobic, homophobic or a mouth-breather.
Taking away all symbols of morality from children, the Bible, the Flag, prayer, normal home life does NOT make you a better citizen or thinker.
And lying to a generation of people about their president, government, economy and not putting your own nation before others is NOT good for your country!


----------



## Markle

frigidweirdo said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here isn't just that he had "Jesus saves" on the pamphlet, it also said:
> 
> "homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent."
> 
> The guy was lucky he made it out of there alive.
> 
> Homosexuality doesn't cause diseases, nor can Jesus save gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migod, OF COURSE homosexuality causes disease!! Have you ever SEEN people with AIDS? Emaciated like concentration camp victims, and then they die. I know because they dealt with a funeral for someone I know, and did a great job, and why? Because they were very well experienced with funerals. Nearly all of them in this activity group were homosexuals and they were dying like flies.
> 
> I never really forgave homosexuals for bringing HIV to America, via Haiti paid sex liaisons. Haitians caught it in Africa from some sort of exchange program in the 1960s and 70s. It's all very well documented.
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is "Migod"?
> 
> No, homosexuality doesn't lead to diseases.
> 
> Have I seen people with diseases? I was in Lesotho, there was a billboard on the side of the road. Each different region of the small country and their HIV/AIDS rate were posted. 19% was the lowest. They estimated that 50% of child bearing age women in the capital had it.
> I got on a combi and went to some village out in the sticks. The combi stopped at the last stop and everyone but me got off and went to the HIV/AIDS hospital.
> 
> Most of those people who catch HIV/AIDS in Lesotho and the whole region as heterosexuals.
> 
> So, your claim that gay people brought it to the US is going to be one I know you can't prove, so you can't claim it either.
> 
> Well, all sorts of STDs are spread by heterosexuals too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a map of STDs by state. Notice how California and New York, the two gay capitals of the US, have lower levels of STDs than states which teach abstinence as their religious sex ed?
> 
> Funny that.
Click to expand...


Once again for your reluctant edification.

HIV and AIDS in the United States of America (USA)


----------



## karpenter

And Just Flat-Out Lying
They Know All That Stuff
They Just Want To See Others Jump Through Research Hoops
For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
Because They Told Us To

They've Derailed A Thread About
How A Religious Guy Was Jailed For Doing Nothing

And We've Indulged Them


----------



## Silhouette

My point for discussing lewd acts at pride parades was to frame up a defense of sorts for the Christian arrested. A Country turning its back on child protective laws re those parades' infamous content, while arresting another set of behaviors (the Christian merely handing out pamphlets protesting) is one and the same as Canada declaring an official religion.   

You'd think England might have input on that.


----------



## Correll

karpenter said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Flat-Out Lying
> They Know All That Stuff
> They Just Want To See Others Jump Through Research Hoops
> For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
> Because They Told Us To
> 
> They've Derailed A Thread About
> How A Religious Guy Was Jailed For Doing Nothing
> 
> And We've Indulged Them
Click to expand...




They know that they cannot defend the way lefties in the West are more and more acting like Marxists.


So they spend their energy and time lying, and distracting.


THey are scum.


----------



## karpenter

Silhouette said:


> My point for discussing lewd acts at pride parades was to frame up a defense of sorts for the Christian arrested. A Country turning its back on child protective laws re those parades' infamous content, while arresting another set of behaviors (the Christian merely handing out pamphlets protesting) is one and the same as Canada declaring an official religion.


Or Dropping The Age Of Consent To 15
So Little Girls Can Get Abortions Without Parental Notification

My Last Vacation To Canada
Minors Were Staring At Me While _I Was With My Wife_
And Their Parents Wouldn't Look Or Say A Word To Them
I Didn't Find Out Why Until I Got Home

I Know That's Anecdotal
But That Is What Canadian Society Is Becoming

But I BETTER NOT Fish With Treble Hooks....


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> *The real statistics for SYRIUSLY.*
> 
> *Men who have sex with men in the USA*
> Men who have sex with men (sometimes referred to as ‘MSM’) are the group most affected by HIV in the USA, accounting for an estimated 2% of the USA’s population, but 70% of new annual HIV infections.9
> 
> Between 2010 and 2014, new HIV infections among men who have sex with men remained stable at about 26,000 a year. However, trends vary greatly by age and ethnicity. For example, new infections declined by 16% among young men who have sex with men (aged 13 to 24) during this time, while increasing by 23% among 25 to 34-year-old men who have sex with men. Similarly, new infections declined by 11% among white men who have sex with men but increased 14% among Hispanic/Latino men who have sex with men.10
> 
> Although new infections between 2011 and 2015 have remained stable overall among African American/black men who have sex with men, among younger populations (between the ages of 25-34-year-old) African American/black men who have sex with men they have risen by 30%.11
> 
> If current diagnosis rates continue, one in six American men who have sex with men will be diagnosed with HIV in their lifetime. This equates to one in two African American/black men who have sex with men, one in four Hispanic/Latino men who have sex with men and one in 11 white men who have sex with men.12
> 
> At the end of 2014, 615,400 American men who have sex with men were living with HIV and an estimated 17% were unaware of their status.13
> 
> Every three years, the CDC studies sexual risk behaviours among men who have sex with men in selected cities. The latest data from this survey suggests the number of men who have sex with men having anal sex without a condom is increasing, with 15.7% reporting this in 2014 compared to 13.7% in 2008.14
> 
> The survey found around one-third (35.2%) of young male high school students who had sex with men had also engaged in condom-less anal sex and other higher risk behaviours – a higher proportion than in earlier surveys.15
> 
> *African American/black people in the USA*
> In the USA, African American/black people are more affected by HIV than any other ethnic group. This group accounted for 44% of all new HIV infections in 2014 despite only making up 12% of the 16
> 
> At the end of 2014, an estimated 471,500 African American/black people were living with HIV, making up 43% of the total number of people living with 17
> 
> Among all African American/black people diagnosed with HIV in 2016, the largest proportion were men who have sex with men who accounted for six out of ten diagnoses.18
> 
> Between 2011 and 2015, HIV diagnoses fell by 8% among African Americans/black people overall,  except for among African American/black men who have sex with men aged 25-34 (see ‘men who have sex with men’ section above).
> 
> New diagnoses fell by 20% among African American/black women, however rates of new diagnoses are still high compared to women from other ethnic groups, with 4,560 new diagnoses in 2016.19
> 
> New infections have also fallen by 16% among heterosexual African American/black men and by 39% among African American/black people who inject drugs.20
> 
> HIV and AIDS in the United States of America (USA)



Glad you decided to go with real statistics.

And I am glad you have decided that homosexuality does not lead to disease now.


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who argues that homosexuality 'leads to disease'- clearly honesty is not something you are familiar with- is that what the Westboro Baptists Church tell you to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying?  Is that all you have?  Show me where I have stated that "homosexuality leads to disease". .
Click to expand...


My apologies- I was wrong- I confused with you the people in this thread who did make that claim. 

You never did- my apologies.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
Click to expand...


When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality? 

One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, homosexuality doesn't lead to diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does lead to lewd acts in public in 'pride' parades put on inviting kids to watch.  .
Click to expand...


Nope that is just your lie. Maybe if you got help for your gay porn habit you wouldn't keep making that lie.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Thanks for clarifying that *3 out of 4* HIV cases are due to faggots.  Gays spread disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have blinked.  I never read that in this thread:  Who said that homosexuality in and of itself leads to (causes) disease?
Click to expand...


Post 167- quoting you:
_But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!_

Your words- that I called you on.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Flat-Out Lying
> 
> For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
Click to expand...


LOL that would be your buddy Silhouette wanting you to search for gay porn at pride parades.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> My point for discussing lewd acts at pride parades was to frame up a defense of sorts for the Christian arrested. A Country turning its back on child protective laws re those parades' infamous content, while arresting another set of behaviors (the Christian merely handing out pamphlets protesting) is one and the same as Canada declaring an official religion.
> 
> You'd think England might have input on that.



You need to ignore the voices in your head. 

Canada is wrong to arrest anyone for their speech.

On the other hand- you are wrong for lying about Canada ignoring child protection laws.


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have blinked.  I never read that in this thread:  Who said that homosexuality in and of itself leads to (causes) disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 167- quoting you:
> _But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!_
> 
> Your words- that I called you on.
Click to expand...



IDIOT:  it leads to CATCHING diseases (as per a hundred studies), it doesn't CREATE them!  Wow.  You make Maxine look like a GENIUS.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That study is about tracking the impact of self identifying on disease, not same sex relations on disease.
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like him spend their entire lives hiding from the obvious truth that:
> 
> A man and a man is not the same kind of parenting couple to a child that a man and a woman are, especially if it is THEIR child.
> Men having sex with other men is not biologically healthy as nature never intended it that way.
> Flooding a country with low-skilled, uneducated illegal aliens is NOT good for a country.
> That trying to preserve the traditions and laws which got you to greatness is NOT being backward, racist, Islamophobic, homophobic or a mouth-breather.
> Taking away all symbols of morality from children, the Bible, the Flag, prayer, normal home life does NOT make you a better citizen or thinker.
> And lying to a generation of people about their president, government, economy and not putting your own nation before others is NOT good for your country!
Click to expand...

I love how people think that their opinions are 'obvious truths'

_A man and a man is not the same kind of parenting couple to a child that a man and a woman are, especially if it is THEIR child. _No couple is the same as another couple when it comes to parenting. Anyone who has been a parent and interacted with other parents knows that. My position is that our society doesn't tell heterosexual parents that they must stay married to be parents- or that they even have to be good parents to be parents- I see no reason to hold homosexual parents to different standards. 
_Men having sex with other men is not biologically healthy as nature never intended it that way. _Men have sex with other men in exactly the same way that millions of men have sex with women- oral and anal sex. 
_Flooding a country with low-skilled, uneducated illegal aliens is NOT good for a country. _I have no idea what that has to do with this topic- but thanks for sharing. 
_That trying to preserve the traditions and laws which got you to greatness is NOT being backward, racist, Islamophobic, homophobic or a mouth-breather. _What traditions are those? Specifically? 
_Taking away all symbols of morality from children, the Bible, the Flag, prayer, normal home life does NOT make you a better citizen or thinker._ Who is telling your children that they cannot have a Bible? Who is telling you that you cannot have a 'normal home life'? 
_And lying to a generation of people about their president, government, economy and not putting your own nation before others is NOT good for your country!_ Not certain why you are bringing Trump's lies into this thread.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have blinked.  I never read that in this thread:  Who said that homosexuality in and of itself leads to (causes) disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 167- quoting you:
> _But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!_
> 
> Your words- that I called you on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IDIOT:  it leads to CATCHING diseases (as per a hundred studies), it doesn't CREATE them!  Wow.  You make Maxine look like a GENIUS.
Click to expand...


You asked for who said that homosexuality leads to disease- and that was you.

I can't help that you are an idiot.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point for discussing lewd acts at pride parades was to frame up a defense of sorts for the Christian arrested. A Country turning its back on child protective laws re those parades' infamous content, while arresting another set of behaviors (the Christian merely handing out pamphlets protesting) is one and the same as Canada declaring an official religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Last Vacation To Canada
> Minors Were Staring At Me While _I Was With My Wife_
> And Their Parents Wouldn't Look Or Say A Word To Them
> I Didn't Find Out Why Until I Got Home..
Click to expand...


Minors were staring at you? 

Wow- only in Canada......


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Flat-Out Lying
> They Know All That Stuff
> They Just Want To See Others Jump Through Research Hoops
> For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
> Because They Told Us To
> 
> They've Derailed A Thread About
> How A Religious Guy Was Jailed For Doing Nothing
> 
> And We've Indulged Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know that they cannot defend the way lefties in the West are more and more acting like Marxists.
> 
> 
> So they spend their energy and time lying, and distracting.
> 
> 
> THey are scum.
Click to expand...


While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.

You are scum.


----------



## Lysistrata

ANY sexual activity can spread an STD.


toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have blinked.  I never read that in this thread:  Who said that homosexuality in and of itself leads to (causes) disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 167- quoting you:
> _But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!_
> 
> Your words- that I called you on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IDIOT:  it leads to CATCHING diseases (as per a hundred studies), it doesn't CREATE them!  Wow.  You make Maxine look like a GENIUS.
Click to expand...


ANY sexual activity has the potential to spread an STD, unless it is between people who both have had no sexual experience when they formed their relationship, have remained faithful to each other, and have not been exposed to it by other means, such as receiving contaminated blood or being punctured by a dirty needle. Why do you think that military officials show their recruits instructional films about avoiding STDs. Like you never heard of Subic Bay. Saigon? New Orleans in the 1860s? The sex of the Gold Rush in the 1800s?


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> LOL that would be your buddy Silhouette wanting you to search for gay porn at pride parades.


No
That Was YOU I Had In Mind, Syriusly
For Insinuating We Need To Go To A Pride Parade
Like We Need To Witness The Depraved Debaucheries First Hand

As Though No Photographic Journals 
Have EVER Been Posted On The Internet


----------



## Markle

Syriusly said:


> Post 167- quoting you:
> _But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!_
> 
> Your words- that I called you on.



Of course, homosexuality does not lead to diseases.

Homosexual ACTS DO LEAD to diseases.


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's..


Your Fascist Tactics
Have Been On Full Display For The Whole World To See
Since Nov. 9, 2016

And They Have Been Cheering You On
They Thought The Final Destruction Of The United States
Was Finally At Hand

HA-HAA !!


----------



## karpenter

Markle said:
			
		

> Of course, homosexuality does not lead to diseases.
> 
> *Homosexual ACTS DO LEAD to diseases.*


_And What Homo's Aren't Doing That_
Certainly Not The Ones That Participate In The Parades 
And Open To The Public Celebrations

You Have To Remember To Parse That For Them At The Beginning
Other-Wise You'll Have 10pgs Of Pointless Circular Rhetoric
It's How Their Minds Work

Like Letting Little Children Run The House-Hold


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> Minors were staring at you?
> Wow- only in Canada......


Ahh, Gay Parades And NAMBLA Aren't Doing It For You Anymore ??
Planning A Trip To Canada Soon, Eh...


----------



## Dragonlady

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free speech in Canada?
> Must be more to this story ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A serial offender? You mean he’s had the temerity to hand out leaflets more than once???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to get help for these weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who hand out leaflets and express their religious views and opinions need help? What kind of ‘help’ do you suggest someone exercising their basic rights should be submitted to, Tammy?
Click to expand...


What he was doing went far beyond “religious views”. He passed out leaflets calling gays “an abomination” and said that gays can only be saved through Jesus. This is hate speech. 

Since he’s been arrested multiple times, I hope they put him in a cell with a big hairy guy who doesn’t take kindly about being told he’s going to hell.


----------



## karpenter

Dragonlady said:
			
		

> What he was doing went far beyond “religious views”. He passed out leaflets calling gays “an abomination” and said that gays can only be saved through Jesus. This is hate speech.


Even If True,
He Didn't Challenge Or Harangue
The Participants At A Public Parade

Just Ban The Bible As Hate Speech
Order The Churches Shuttered



> Since he’s been arrested multiple times, I hope they put him in a cell with a big hairy guy who doesn’t take kindly about being told he’s going to hell.


Paul Was Jailed Numerous Times
Before He Was Be-Headed As A Repeat Offender
All Of The Original Apostles, Besides Two
Died Violent Deaths
Whatever Happened to the Twelve Apostles?

Thousands Of Other Christians
Were Tossed In The Arena With Vicious Animals

Your Hate, Bigotry And Fascism Is Blaring


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that would be your buddy Silhouette wanting you to search for gay porn at pride parades.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> That Was YOU I Had In Mind, Syriusly
> For Insinuating We Need To Go To A Pride Parade
Click to expand...


I am not insinuating anything. 

I am flat out saying that all of you who have never been to a pride parade but are lecturing everyone about what happens at a pride parade are just gullible dupes who believe that everything that they see on the internet is true- when they agree with it.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minors were staring at you?
> Wow- only in Canada......
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, Gay Parades And NAMBLA Aren't Doing It For You Anymore ??
> Planning A Trip To Canada Soon, Eh...
Click to expand...


Are you trying to insinuate something? 

I frankly have no idea why anyone would feel threatened by Canadian 'minors' staring at them. 

Do you?


----------



## Syriusly

Markle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 167- quoting you:
> _But . . . . but, homosexuality DOES lead to diseases!_
> 
> Your words- that I called you on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexual ACTS DO LEAD to diseases.
Click to expand...


Again- false.

Two monogamous gay men having sex with each other have no more likelihood of catching any sexual disease as a monogamous straight couple having sex with each other.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's..
> 
> 
> 
> Your Fascist Tactics
> Have Been On Full Display For The Whole World To See
> Since Nov. 9, 2016!
Click to expand...


What did I do on November 9, 2016?


----------



## karpenter

karpenter said:
			
		

> No
> That Was YOU I Had In Mind, Syriusly
> For Insinuating We Need To Go To A Pride Parade





			
				Syriusly said:
			
		

> I am not insinuating anything.


Good
You're Being Honest For Once





> I am flat out saying that all of you who have never been to a pride parade but are lecturing everyone about what happens at a pride parade are just gullible dupes


Nope 
You're Being A Dis-Ingenuous Liar
Couldn't Post The Photos They Were Proud To Have Taken
If They Weren't Proud To Have Them 'Em Taken

Couldn't Have Disease And Lifestyle Stats
If They Didn't Do All That Either

We Aren't 'Lecturing'
We Are 'Informing' Those That Aren't
Dis-Ingenuous, Lying Apologists


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> That Was YOU I Had In Mind, Syriusly
> For Insinuating We Need To Go To A Pride Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not insinuating anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good
> You're Being Honest For Once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am flat out saying that all of you who have never been to a pride parade but are lecturing everyone about what happens at a pride parade are just gullible dupes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> You're Being A Dis-Ingenuous Liar
> Couldn't Post The Photos They Were Proud To Have Taken
> If They Weren't Proud To Have Them 'Em Taken
> 
> Couldn't Have Disease And Lifestyle Stats
> If They Didn't Do All That Either
> 
> We Aren't 'Lecturing'
> We Are 'Informing' Those That Aren't
> Dis-Ingenuous, Lying Apologists
Click to expand...


You are just gullible bigots, lead by internet bigots.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is just ONE of the many diseases that are rampant among gay men.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an healthy lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality?
> 
> One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.
Click to expand...



You are kidding yourself if you think that gay marriage is going to significantly reduce gay promiscuity.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality?
> 
> One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you think that gay marriage is going to significantly reduce gay promiscuity.
Click to expand...


Yet you continue to oppose gay marriage- even knowing that it will reduce some gay promiscuity. 

Why is that?


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Flat-Out Lying
> They Know All That Stuff
> They Just Want To See Others Jump Through Research Hoops
> For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
> Because They Told Us To
> 
> They've Derailed A Thread About
> How A Religious Guy Was Jailed For Doing Nothing
> 
> And We've Indulged Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know that they cannot defend the way lefties in the West are more and more acting like Marxists.
> 
> 
> So they spend their energy and time lying, and distracting.
> 
> 
> THey are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.
> 
> You are scum.
Click to expand...



"Like nazis"? LOL. 


The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets. He is facing two years in jail for handing out pamphlets because liberals like you, don't like what was printed on them.


And you claim that WE Conservatives are acting more like "nazis"?


Liberals: All the self awareness of a potted plant. A DEAD potted plant.


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> You are just gullible bigots, lead by internet bigots.


And You Are An Internet
Dis-Ingenuous Lying Apologist


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality?
> 
> One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you think that gay marriage is going to significantly reduce gay promiscuity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you continue to oppose gay marriage- even knowing that it will reduce some gay promiscuity.
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...




Who said I oppose gay marriage?


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the majority of gay men don't have HIV.
> 
> And a monogamous uninfected couple will stay uninfected.
> 
> The lie of Tooth is that homosexuality- which apparently he meant to say male homosexuality- leads to disease.
> 
> Promiscuous sex makes everyone more susceptible to disease- gay men do tend to have more promiscuous sex than others- but not all gay men do.
> 
> You want to label them all as being the same- and all of them carrying HIV around to infect you with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality?
> 
> One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you think that gay marriage is going to significantly reduce gay promiscuity.
Click to expand...


Or heterosexual promiscuity, for that matter. The possibilities and probabilities are even.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality?
> 
> One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you think that gay marriage is going to significantly reduce gay promiscuity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you continue to oppose gay marriage- even knowing that it will reduce some gay promiscuity.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I oppose gay marriage?
Click to expand...


years of you arguing about it
You. 
_Except that marriage, has for the entire existence of this nation, meant between a man and a woman.

YOu cannot have a same sex couple from an union between a man and a woman.

Thus, this is not about denying people access to marriage. This is about changing the institution of marriage. 

And doing it dishonestly._


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just gullible bigots, lead by internet bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> And You Are An Internet
> Dis-Ingenuous Lying Apologist
Click to expand...


LOL 

Don't worry- I won't apologize for your bigotry.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Flat-Out Lying
> They Know All That Stuff
> They Just Want To See Others Jump Through Research Hoops
> For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
> Because They Told Us To
> 
> They've Derailed A Thread About
> How A Religious Guy Was Jailed For Doing Nothing
> 
> And We've Indulged Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know that they cannot defend the way lefties in the West are more and more acting like Marxists.
> 
> 
> So they spend their energy and time lying, and distracting.
> 
> 
> THey are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.
> 
> You are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
Click to expand...


How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

karpenter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he was doing went far beyond “religious views”. He passed out leaflets calling gays “an abomination” and said that gays can only be saved through Jesus. This is hate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Even If True,
> He Didn't Challenge Or Harangue
> The Participants At A Public Parade
> 
> Just Ban The Bible As Hate Speech
> Order The Churches Shuttered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he’s been arrested multiple times, I hope they put him in a cell with a big hairy guy who doesn’t take kindly about being told he’s going to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Was Jailed Numerous Times
> Before He Was Be-Headed As A Repeat Offender
> All Of The Original Apostles, Besides Two
> Died Violent Deaths
> Whatever Happened to the Twelve Apostles?
> 
> Thousands Of Other Christians
> Were Tossed In The Arena With Vicious Animals
> 
> Your Hate, Bigotry And Fascism Is Blaring
Click to expand...

Where do you get the right to impose your religious views on the rest of us ?

Isnt that your gripe agaist the islamists ?


----------



## karpenter

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> Or heterosexual promiscuity, for that matter. The possibilities and probabilities are even.


No It's Not
Not Even Close
Read The Links Provided
So You Don't Have To Ever Research Anything For Yourself

Homosexuals Contract Repeat Afflictions
And A Wider Range Of Them
Than Any Other Demographic Of Society At Large

They Can Average Hundreds Of Partners In A Year
Much Of It Un-Protected
Many Anonymously, Never Meet Them Again
And There's The 'Down-Low' In Black Communities
Brought In By Repeat Convicted Felons

Not All Homos Are Child Molesters
But Have You Ever Heard Of NAMBLA ??
Alcohol, Substance Abuse, Domestic Abuse
Mental Illness, Suicide, Prostitution
Every Category Under The Sun
All At Multiple Rates Than Society At Large

It's The Worst Thing One Can Do To Themselves
The Mythic Celibate Homosexual
And Those That Remain Faithfully Married To A Woman 
Are Doing Themselves A Great Favor


----------



## sealybobo

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.


It won’t. Canadians aren’t controlled by corporations or churches. Not like here in America where hate religions rule


----------



## sealybobo

jillian said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
Click to expand...

I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children


----------



## karpenter

sealybobo said:
			
		

> I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children


Go Ahead
You Won't Get Jailed For It
Print 'Em Up
And Trade Them With The Jehovah's Witnesses
When They Come A-Knockin', SillyBooBoo


----------



## karpenter

Tommy Tainant said:
			
		

> Where do you get the right to impose your religious views on the rest of us ?


Who Ever Did That To You ??
Your Momma When You Were Little ??
Take It Up With Her

The Courts Haven't Done It To You
Yet They've Forced The Farce Of 'Gay Marriage'
On The Entire Country
While Stripping Any Vestige Of Christianity
From The Public Square They Can
In Clear Mis-Interpretation And Violation Of The First Amendment
And The Courts Know That's What They Are Doing When They're Doing It

Holding Literature Out To You
Isn't Imposing Anything
Accept It, Decline It, Or Ignore It
Just Like The Offer Of Salvation From Bible Scripture
Wolcott Was Trying To Share - Not Impose
With Those Around Him


----------



## Dragonlady

karpenter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he was doing went far beyond “religious views”. He passed out leaflets calling gays “an abomination” and said that gays can only be saved through Jesus. This is hate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Even If True,
> He Didn't Challenge Or Harangue
> The Participants At A Public Parade
> 
> Just Ban The Bible As Hate Speech
> Order The Churches Shuttered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he’s been arrested multiple times, I hope they put him in a cell with a big hairy guy who doesn’t take kindly about being told he’s going to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Was Jailed Numerous Times
> Before He Was Be-Headed As A Repeat Offender
> All Of The Original Apostles, Besides Two
> Died Violent Deaths
> Whatever Happened to the Twelve Apostles?
> 
> Thousands Of Other Christians
> Were Tossed In The Arena With Vicious Animals
> 
> Your Hate, Bigotry And Fascism Is Blaring
Click to expand...


He was misrepresenting himself and handing out his pamphlets at the Gay Pride parade. He flew from Alberta to do so which means he wanted to be arrested and he got his wish. 

He’s not promulgating Christianity. He’s promoting hate speech. This isn’t Christianity. And this isn’t the USA. He can’t publish and promote hate and pretend it’s Christianity.


----------



## karpenter

Dragonlady said:
			
		

> He was misrepresenting himself and handing out his pamphlets at the Gay Pride parade


How Did He Mis-Represent Himself ??
Was This Pride Parade Down A Public Street
A Closed Event Only Open By Invitation ??


> He flew from Alberta to do so which means he wanted to be arrested and he got his wish.


Can You Substantiate Your Claim To His Motive


> He’s not promulgating Christianity. He’s promoting hate speech.


 The Official Police Release
Isn't Specific To What The Actual 'Hate Speech' Was
I Posted A Link To The PDF Of The Document
Supported By The Police Web-Site

My Other Posted Links
Say There Was Nothing Hateful Or Antagonistic In The Pamphlet
And No One Claims He Challenged Or Harangued Anyone


> This isn’t Christianity. And this isn’t the USA. He can’t publish and promote hate and pretend it’s Christianity.


Again:
Do you Have Anything To Support Your Rage And Hate
Other Than Your Rage And Hate ??

The Whole Point Of Pride Parades
Are To Offend And Mock The General Public
And To Promote Perverse Debauchery As 'Normal'


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or heterosexual promiscuity, for that matter. The possibilities and probabilities are even.
> 
> 
> 
> But Have You Ever Heard Of NAMBLA
Click to expand...


Can't have a discussion with anti-gay bigots without you bringing NAMBLA up.
It is part of the talking points you are taught.

Why exactly did you bring NAMBLA up?


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the right to impose your religious views on the rest of us ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Courts Haven't Done It To You
> Yet They've Forced The Farce Of 'Gay Marriage'
> On The Entire Country
> While Stripping Any Vestige Of Christianity
> From The Public Square
Click to expand...


Okay so you are
a) pissed that gay couples have equal rights now and
b) pissed because Christians no longer can force everyone- Christians and non-Christians to participate in their religion in the public square.


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the right to impose your religious views on the rest of us ?
> 
> 
> 
> In Clear Mis-Interpretation And Violation Of The First Amendment
> And The Courts Know That's What They Are Doing When They're Doing It
Click to expand...


Really? 

How is it a violation of the First Amendment to say that a city cannot promote Christianity or any other religion in the public square?


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> Can't have a discussion with anti-gay bigots without you bringing NAMBLA up.
> It is part of the talking points you are taught.
> Why exactly did you bring NAMBLA up?


Why Do You Pretend NAMBLA Is Irrelevant ??
Why Do You Dis-Regard
The Other Well Know Facts Of The Homosexual Lifestyle
That Are Presented To You As Well ??

Why Do You Call People Bigots
For Presenting Well Known Statistical Facts
Homosexuals Created Themselves
That You Know Are All True ??

Why Are You A Dis-Ingenuous Lying Apologist


----------



## Tilly

sealybobo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children
Click to expand...

Then do it, but why pick on children?  Why not adults?


----------



## karpenter

sillybooboo said:
			
		

> I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children





			
				Tilly said:
			
		

> Then do it, but why pick on children?  Why not adults?


Why Do You Suppose, Tills ??


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu want to minimize the differences. With games like changing the subject from all diseases to just one.
> 
> 
> I tried to find what percentage of homosexuals have a STD, and could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Political Corrness fucking with Science. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing to stick to what the original claim was: that homosexuality leads to disease.
> Meanwhile- the science is out there......for those who can use the internet....
> Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality?
> 
> One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you think that gay marriage is going to significantly reduce gay promiscuity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or heterosexual promiscuity, for that matter. The possibilities and probabilities are even.
Click to expand...



Lol!!!!


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. People like you want to hide the obvious truth, that lots and lots and lots of sex partners, especially if anal sex is involved, is not a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever try to hide that- was it when I said that the problem was promiscuity- not homosexuality?
> 
> One of the reasons that I am in favor of same gender marriage is because- theoretically- marriage encourages monogamy. And monogamous couples are not out infecting others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you think that gay marriage is going to significantly reduce gay promiscuity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you continue to oppose gay marriage- even knowing that it will reduce some gay promiscuity.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I oppose gay marriage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> years of you arguing about it
> You.
> _Except that marriage, has for the entire existence of this nation, meant between a man and a woman.
> 
> YOu cannot have a same sex couple from an union between a man and a woman.
> 
> Thus, this is not about denying people access to marriage. This is about changing the institution of marriage.
> 
> And doing it dishonestly._
Click to expand...





Are you really so stupid that you cannot see that each one of those addresses the vile and divisive strategy the vile left used to advance their agenda?


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not just AIDS. All sorts of venereal diseases are much worse in homosexual exchanges, for obvious reasons: the injuries, the feces.  Someone claiming homosexuality is perfectly healthy doesn't read and doesn't know much, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Flat-Out Lying
> They Know All That Stuff
> They Just Want To See Others Jump Through Research Hoops
> For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
> Because They Told Us To
> 
> They've Derailed A Thread About
> How A Religious Guy Was Jailed For Doing Nothing
> 
> And We've Indulged Them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know that they cannot defend the way lefties in the West are more and more acting like Marxists.
> 
> 
> So they spend their energy and time lying, and distracting.
> 
> 
> THey are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.
> 
> You are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
Click to expand...




When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis" 

you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.


I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.


So stop your lying. 


You godwin baiting asshole.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> How is it a violation of the First Amendment to say that a city cannot promote Christianity or any other religion in the public square?



Canada is promoting the Church of LGBT as its preferred ideology.  

So if the US says no ideologies in the public square, that includes the cult of deviant sex kinks. Particularly if children are exposed to it.


----------



## hadit

Dragonlady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hate speech in Canada. Period.
> 
> If the guy was arrested, it means he’s an idiot who persisted after being told to stop.
> 
> Yes he could go to jail but it’s unlikely for a first offence.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a serial offender. He probably needs psychiatric help raher than prison but how likely is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A serial offender? You mean he’s had the temerity to hand out leaflets more than once???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to get help for these weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who hand out leaflets and express their religious views and opinions need help? What kind of ‘help’ do you suggest someone exercising their basic rights should be submitted to, Tammy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he was doing went far beyond “religious views”. He passed out leaflets calling gays “an abomination” and said that gays can only be saved through Jesus. This is hate speech.
> 
> Since he’s been arrested multiple times, I hope they put him in a cell with a big hairy guy who doesn’t take kindly about being told he’s going to hell.
Click to expand...


Funny. If someone gives me a pamphlet saying something like that, I toss it in the trash and walk away. I don't try to have the guy arrested.


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> [
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.



So then fake lawyer, you think people SHOULD be put in prison for saying things the left doesn't like. 

Thug much, Herr Barbie?


----------



## hadit

Tommy Tainant said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he was doing went far beyond “religious views”. He passed out leaflets calling gays “an abomination” and said that gays can only be saved through Jesus. This is hate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Even If True,
> He Didn't Challenge Or Harangue
> The Participants At A Public Parade
> 
> Just Ban The Bible As Hate Speech
> Order The Churches Shuttered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he’s been arrested multiple times, I hope they put him in a cell with a big hairy guy who doesn’t take kindly about being told he’s going to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Was Jailed Numerous Times
> Before He Was Be-Headed As A Repeat Offender
> All Of The Original Apostles, Besides Two
> Died Violent Deaths
> Whatever Happened to the Twelve Apostles?
> 
> Thousands Of Other Christians
> Were Tossed In The Arena With Vicious Animals
> 
> Your Hate, Bigotry And Fascism Is Blaring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the right to impose your religious views on the rest of us ?
> 
> Isnt that your gripe agaist the islamists ?
Click to expand...


How is passing out a pamphlet imposing religious views?  Serious question. Is the public so afraid of hearing something they don't like that they want to jail someone for a pamphlet?


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t. Canadians aren’t controlled by corporations or churches. Not like here in America where hate religions rule
Click to expand...


I'm glad that's not happening. That would be bad.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children
Click to expand...


Go ahead. In America you wouldn't be arrested. You would have parents preventing you from getting to their kids and you could be arrested if you persisted after that, but you wouldn't be arrested for the content of your pamphlet. 

If you would love so much to do it, why don't you?  My guess is you don't want to deal with the parents' reactions.


----------



## Uncensored2008

August West said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christians don`t hate gays or anyone else. Thread fail!
Click to expand...



What you declare "real Christians" is irrelevant.

Civilized societies don't throw people in prison for words and ideas the rulers oppose.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pilot1 said:


> So people that disagree with something can't legally, and peacefully speak out against it?




Not when there is socialism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he was doing went far beyond “religious views”. He passed out leaflets calling gays “an abomination” and said that gays can only be saved through Jesus. This is hate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Even If True,
> He Didn't Challenge Or Harangue
> The Participants At A Public Parade
> 
> Just Ban The Bible As Hate Speech
> Order The Churches Shuttered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he’s been arrested multiple times, I hope they put him in a cell with a big hairy guy who doesn’t take kindly about being told he’s going to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Was Jailed Numerous Times
> Before He Was Be-Headed As A Repeat Offender
> All Of The Original Apostles, Besides Two
> Died Violent Deaths
> Whatever Happened to the Twelve Apostles?
> 
> Thousands Of Other Christians
> Were Tossed In The Arena With Vicious Animals
> 
> Your Hate, Bigotry And Fascism Is Blaring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the right to impose your religious views on the rest of us ?
> 
> Isnt that your gripe agaist the islamists ?
Click to expand...



So it is Blasphemy against Islam then, Ahmed?


----------



## Andylusion

MindWars said:


> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.



You remember that concept of 'freedom of speech'?   Where did that idea go?


----------



## Silhouette

hadit said:


> How is passing out a pamphlet imposing religious views?  Serious question. Is the public so afraid of hearing something they don't like that they want to jail someone for a pamphlet?



On the day in question in Canada there were two things going on.

1. A Christian passively handing out pamphlets on his views of the immorality of the LGBT ideology.

2. A parade on a public street where LGBT adults were doing lewd sex acts (indeed the theme of the parade "in pride")  in front of kids they invited to watch.

The Christian was arrested.  No arrests of parade participants were made.

This is how the rest of the world sees progressive countries like Canada and ours, unfortunately, if our Supreme Court doesn't get its shit together.  This type of priority is frightening to other countries.  They see an official cult, a most perverse and deplorable cult, taking over a country's better senses...even when it comes to those most fundamentally in need of protection: children.  The world stands aghast in shock that this scenario played out like it did.  There are those that remember when arrests were made in Germany when good people refused to bend in homage to the cult that was rising then (that also liked to parade in the streets in front of kids.)


----------



## August West

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Flat-Out Lying
> They Know All That Stuff
> They Just Want To See Others Jump Through Research Hoops
> For Links And Images Of The Goings On At Pride Parades
> Because They Told Us To
> 
> They've Derailed A Thread About
> How A Religious Guy Was Jailed For Doing Nothing
> 
> And We've Indulged Them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know that they cannot defend the way lefties in the West are more and more acting like Marxists.
> 
> 
> So they spend their energy and time lying, and distracting.
> 
> 
> THey are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.
> 
> You are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
Click to expand...

Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images


----------



## Correll

August West said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They know that they cannot defend the way lefties in the West are more and more acting like Marxists.
> 
> 
> So they spend their energy and time lying, and distracting.
> 
> 
> THey are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.
> 
> You are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
Click to expand...




Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.


----------



## August West

Correll said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.
> 
> You are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
Click to expand...

Hitler and Trump rose to the top with religious and racial hatred and only an idiot could be in denial of that fact. Are you an idiot correll?


----------



## Correll

August West said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler and Trump rose to the top with religious and racial hatred and only an idiot could be in denial of that fact. Are you an idiot correll?
Click to expand...




No, you are the idiot. 

Trump ran on Trade and Immigration, and you fuckers lied about it being about hate.

And "religious"? The RR were not Trump's base. And for obvious reasons. Dumbass.


----------



## August West

Correll said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler and Trump rose to the top with religious and racial hatred and only an idiot could be in denial of that fact. Are you an idiot correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are the idiot.
> 
> Trump ran on Trade and Immigration, and you fuckers lied about it being about hate.
> 
> And "religious"? The RR were not Trump's base. And for obvious reasons. Dumbass.
Click to expand...

78% of evangelicals voted for Trump because of trade? The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color. Orange Jesus has the FOX news watchers convinced that most of those brown skinned illegals are rapists and murderers.
White evangelicals voted overwhelmingly for Donald Trump, exit polls show


----------



## karpenter

August West said:
			
		

> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.


Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
Always Under-Employed POC

And It Seems To Be Working !!


----------



## Tilly

karpenter said:


> sillybooboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then do it, but why pick on children?  Why not adults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Do You Suppose, Tills ??
Click to expand...

Could it be that he’s a coward? 
The Left seem to have a habit of trying to bypass parents in order to get straight at the kids


----------



## Silhouette

Tilly said:


> The Left seem to have a habit of trying to bypass parents in order to get straight at the kids



Yes.  Read my signature for details...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

August West said:


> 78% of evangelicals voted for Trump because of trade?



They voted for Trump because he wasn't a Democrat.  That's how much they despised your party and your candidate.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If you wan't to pass out stupid ant-gay pamphlets at gay parades, I suggest you skip Canada.


----------



## Silhouette

JakeStarkey said:


> If you wan't to pass out stupid ant-gay pamphlets at gay parades, I suggest you skip Canada.


But if you want to do lewd sex acts in a deviant-sex-act-themed parade put on in public....and not get arrested... where children are invited to watch, definitely don't skip Canada!  They welcome that.

Canada has established that THAT ideology is dominant to all others.  Evidenced by their preference of who to arrest on the day in question while another crime was going on.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You never did source that silly statement you have made for years.

Tough to be you and always wrong.


----------



## August West

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 78% of evangelicals voted for Trump because of trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted for Trump because he wasn't a Democrat.  That's how much they despised your party and your candidate.
Click to expand...

So the evangelicals are now giving a free pass to whoring around on your wife, grabbing pussy and spitting on POWs. In a way that`s a good thing except for the POW disrespect. The now exposed fake Christians sold their souls for a Supreme Court seat. Trade wasn`t much of an issue with the economy humming along smoothly for the last 8 years, it was all about the Muslims and Mexicans to the red hatted goobers.


----------



## Silhouette

JakeStarkey said:


> Tough to be you and always wrong.



Pity you haven't read this USSC recent Decision:  Supreme Court Masterpiece Cake Shop Opinion | Free Exercise Clause | Obergefell V. Hodges


----------



## JakeStarkey

Silhouette said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough to be you and always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you haven't read this USSC recent Decision:  Supreme Court Masterpiece Cake Shop Opinion | Free Exercise Clause | Obergefell V. Hodges
Click to expand...

Here is the full quote, and the reader can see what Sil, in her cowardice, cut out.  "You never did source that silly statement you have made for years.

Tough to be you and always wrong."

One, your silence admits you have no proof of such sex acts in public, and, two, the opinion does not support your nonsense.


----------



## August West

karpenter said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> 
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
Click to expand...

Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own? You people are so easily played.

Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida seeks to hire 61 foreign workers as seasonal cooks and waiters


karpenter said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida seeks to hire 61 foreign workers as seasonal cooks and waiters
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
Click to expand...


----------



## karpenter

August West said:
			
		

> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own? You people are so easily played.
> 
> Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida seeks to hire 61 foreign workers as seasonal cooks and waiters


16 Huh ??
What About The 10's Of Millions
Of Jobs Being Stolen By _ILLEGALS_ ??
And The Wages & Benefits They Are Depressing

It's So Funny How Myopic & Dumb Your Type Are

We Don't Have A Problem With Foreigners
We Have A Problem With _Illegal Aliens_
Can Your Mind Grasp That, And WHY, Racist ??


----------



## karpenter

Silhouette said:
			
		

> But if you want to do lewd sex acts in a deviant-sex-act-themed parade put on in public...





			
				JakeStarkey said:
			
		

> One, your silence admits you have no proof of such sex acts in public


See ??
It's Like I Said Earlier
They Want You To Fetch Them Their Parade Party Porn
*So You'll Have To Witness It Again Yourself*

They Already Know About The Scrotal Inflation Booths
And All The Other Goings On
They Just Want To Pretend They Won The Debate With You

And Pretending They ALL Are
When It Comes To This Off-Topic Discussion


----------



## Silhouette

karpenter said:


> They Already Know About The Scrotal Inflation Booths
> And All The Other Goings On
> They Just Want To Pretend They Won The Debate With You



I know they know.  That's what makes their denial twice as insidious; especially when the mechanics of their purpose is to get at and expose children to deviant sex acts as "colorful, proud, titilating...what normal adults do!".  It's pedophile grooming and nothing short of it.


----------



## Lysistrata

sealybobo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children
Click to expand...


Not even "god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children[," although there would be nothing wrong with this under the present social rules of our north American society and I see nothing wrong with it,  just how about pamphlets from other of the world's religions? Judaism, Islam, Sikh, Hindu, Buddhist, Wiccan, the various religions of other groups, including native cultures, celtic cultures, norse cultures, etc.?

I must add that what this man did does not reflect the world-wide belief in the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth. It only reflects the belief of a few sects/variations/cults of the Christian faith.


----------



## Silhouette

Jude 1 of the New Testament of Jesus Christ assures ALL Christians that to enable the spread of homosexuality in any culture is a MORTAL sin that gets the offender an eternity of soul torture in the pit of fire.  Read it & Romans 1.  This mandate & punishment also includes negligence to act to make a difference. 

Unless you're proposing that the New Testament doesn't apply to Christians?


----------



## MindWars

August West said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> 
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own? You people are so easily played.
> 
> Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida seeks to hire 61 foreign workers as seasonal cooks and waiters
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida seeks to hire 61 foreign workers as seasonal cooks and waiters
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Yes, Immigration Hurts American Workers


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is passing out a pamphlet imposing religious views?  Serious question. Is the public so afraid of hearing something they don't like that they want to jail someone for a pamphlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. A parade on a public street where LGBT adults were doing lewd sex acts (indeed the theme of the parade "in pride")  in front of kids they invited to watch..)
Click to expand...


What lewd sex acts were they doing that day Silhouette? Which sex acts were they doing in front of kids?

And when did you report this crime the police?


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you contards are acting more and more like Nazi's.
> 
> You are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
Click to expand...


LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Jude 1 of the New Testament of Jesus Christ assures ALL Christians that to enable the spread of homosexuality in any culture is a MORTAL sin that gets the offender an eternity of soul torture in the pit of fire.  Read it & Romans 1.  This mandate & punishment also includes negligence to act to make a difference.


Jude 1 says no such thing. 

Silhouette- yo are just lying again.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They Already Know About The Scrotal Inflation Booths
> And All The Other Goings On
> They Just Want To Pretend They Won The Debate With You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they know.  That's what makes their denial twice as insidious; especially when the mechanics of their purpose is to get at and expose children to deviant sex acts as "colorful, proud, titilating...what normal adults do!".  It's pedophile grooming and nothing short of it.
Click to expand...


Silhouette- why do you never notify the police of all of these thousands of criminal sex acts against children you claim you are aware of?

It is almost like you are lying and it isn't happening.....


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wan't to pass out stupid ant-gay pamphlets at gay parades, I suggest you skip Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you want to do lewd sex acts in a deviant-sex-act-themed parade put on in public....and not get arrested... where children are invited to watch, definitely don't skip Canada!  They welcome that.
> 
> Canada has established that THAT ideology is dominant to all others.  Evidenced by their preference of who to arrest on the day in question while another crime was going on.
Click to expand...

Canada has established that they are rational- and actually work to protect children.

Whereas you only use children as a tool to attack gays- and their children.

Why do you want harm to come to the children of gay parents?


----------



## Lysistrata

karpenter said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> 
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
Click to expand...


Which is why trump's Florida place is asking for visas for foreigners, because apparently it cannot find wait staff and cooks among Americans.


----------



## irosie91

Lysistrata said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> 
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why trump's Florida place is asking for visas for foreigners, because apparently it cannot find wait staff and cooks among Americans.
Click to expand...


Lysi  ----you have a citation upon which you base your statement that Trump cannot find cooks and wait staff amongst Americans?


----------



## Lysistrata

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They Already Know About The Scrotal Inflation Booths
> And All The Other Goings On
> They Just Want To Pretend They Won The Debate With You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they know.  That's what makes their denial twice as insidious; especially when the mechanics of their purpose is to get at and expose children to deviant sex acts as "colorful, proud, titilating...what normal adults do!".  It's pedophile grooming and nothing short of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silhouette- why do you never notify the police of all of these thousands of criminal sex acts against children you claim you are aware of?
> 
> It is almost like you are lying and it isn't happening.....
Click to expand...


These lies are all over the place, whether it's LGBTs doing awful things to children, abortions being performed in dirty facilities under unsanitary conditions, and more. It's all made up. NONE of these things has ever been shown to have been reported to the proper authorities, which a reasonable person would expect. When no records of police reports or reports to the proper authorities in health matters, it's bogus. As I have said before, somebody posted on USMB that he had heard of horrible dirty conditions at women''s clinics. When I asked him for specifics of where these clinics were located, what states, did anyone report them to the state health authorities so that they could do inspections, I got no response whatsoever. So I have absolutely no doubt that all of these stories of LGBTs doing terrible sexual things to children are not true or the proper documentation would be presented.


----------



## Lysistrata

irosie91 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> 
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why trump's Florida place is asking for visas for foreigners, because apparently it cannot find wait staff and cooks among Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lysi  ----you have a citation upon which you base your statement that Trump cannot find cooks and wait staff amongst Americans?
Click to expand...


Oh, puleezzee! Wait staff? Line cooks? Any diner has them. And how many restaurants does the U.S. have? We are not talking about rocket scientists here. Did the whore even look for local Americans?


----------



## irosie91

Lysistrata said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration bullshit was certainly about skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting Jobs And Wages For Our Own
> Always Under-Employed POC
> 
> And It Seems To Be Working !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why trump's Florida place is asking for visas for foreigners, because apparently it cannot find wait staff and cooks among Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lysi  ----you have a citation upon which you base your statement that Trump cannot find cooks and wait staff amongst Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, puleezzee! Wait staff? Line cooks? Any diner has them. And how many restaurants does the U.S. have? We are not talking about rocket scientists here. Did the whore even look for local Americans?
Click to expand...


who is the whore to whom you refer  Lysi?       a family member?      Because of the work I did,  I was acquainted with LOTS of waitresses and line cooks-----all of them were citizens-------they tend to get injured lots------I saw them as  "worker's comp"   cases      You SPECIFICALLY said that   TRUMP's place cannot find line cooks and waiters------you got a citation?


----------



## karpenter

Syriusly said:
			
		

> Silhouette- why do you never notify the police
> *of all of these thousands of criminal sex acts against children*


See...Here He Goes Again
He Want's To Use a Turn Of Phrase
To Sound Like Children Being Raped In The Gutter

Same Thing He Did
To Change The Conversation To AIDS Only

Oh. Lookie !!
Here's Some More Of The Same:


			
				Lysistrata said:
			
		

> *LGBTs doing terrible sexual things to children* are not true or the proper documentation would be presented.


You Mean *Only At The Parades*...Right ??


----------



## karpenter

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> Which is why trump's Florida place is asking for visas for foreigners,
> *because apparently it cannot find wait staff and cooks among Americans*.


Because Of The False Image Of Trump
Being Fomented By The Left These Days ??
Or Is It The High Employment Rate

If They Are Looking For Foreigners Specifically
Then Maybe The Employment Bigots
Are Trying To Lend Lawful Residents A Hand


----------



## MindWars

airplanemechanic said:


> Real Christians don't HATE anyone, but we can abhor the behavior of sinners. Homosexuality is specifically mentioned as an abomination to the Lord.
> 
> We all sin, but we're not all homos.



Religion haters just don't get it. Being selfish and having all their wants is more important.


----------



## Silhouette

MindWars said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christians don't HATE anyone, but we can abhor the behavior of sinners. Homosexuality is specifically mentioned as an abomination to the Lord.
> 
> We all sin, but we're not all homos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion haters just don't get it. Being selfish and having all their wants is more important.
Click to expand...


With both LGBT & Christianity we are taliking about ideologies. These two are in conflict. I just find it odd that Canada declared a state religion by arresting a member of one faith passively voicing objections to the other, while the other was allowed to continue openly performing lewd sex stuff in front of kids they invited to watch their deviant-sex-act themed parade. 

Kids sure like bright rainbow colors.


----------



## hadit

August West said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 78% of evangelicals voted for Trump because of trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They voted for Trump because he wasn't a Democrat.  That's how much they despised your party and your candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the evangelicals are now giving a free pass to whoring around on your wife, grabbing pussy and spitting on POWs. In a way that`s a good thing except for the POW disrespect. The now exposed fake Christians sold their souls for a Supreme Court seat. Trade wasn`t much of an issue with the economy humming along smoothly for the last 8 years, it was all about the Muslims and Mexicans to the red hatted goobers.
Click to expand...


You have to love it when those on the outside think they have standing to tell those on the inside how to do things.


----------



## sealybobo

Lysistrata said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Man Faces 2 Years in Prison for Passing Out Jesus Saves Pamphlets at Gay Pride Parade
> A Christian bus driver in Toronto has been charged with a “hate crime” for distributing pamphlets saying homosexuality can lead to diseases and that Jesus can save gay people if they repent.  Bill Whatcott “distributed anti-gay material which promoted hatred toward the gay community,” Toronto Police Service said in a statement, adding that he was arrested in Calgary and later returned to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well wonder how the leftards will handle it all when it blows back on themn.
> 
> 
> 
> End times headlines, nutcase?
> 
> Maybe the loon shouldn’t be harassing gay people, freakazoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to pass out god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even "god doesn’t exist pamphlets to Christian children[," although there would be nothing wrong with this under the present social rules of our north American society and I see nothing wrong with it,  just how about pamphlets from other of the world's religions? Judaism, Islam, Sikh, Hindu, Buddhist, Wiccan, the various religions of other groups, including native cultures, celtic cultures, norse cultures, etc.?
> 
> I must add that what this man did does not reflect the world-wide belief in the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth. It only reflects the belief of a few sects/variations/cults of the Christian faith.
Click to expand...

I think they are the real Christians. Not you cherry pickers. The dogma Christians are the real McCoy’s


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette- why do you never notify the police
> *of all of these thousands of criminal sex acts against children*
> 
> 
> 
> See...Here He Goes Again
> He Want's To Use a Turn Of Phrase
> To Sound Like Children Being Raped In The Gutter
Click to expand...


See...here she goes again.

She wants to use a turn of the phrase to divert attention from the fact that one of her fellow bigots has been called out- that even though the bigots claim that they KNOW that there are CRIMINAL SEX ACTS AGAINST CHILDREN happening- they never notify the police. 

Either there are CRIMINAL SEX ACTS AGAINST CHILDREN that they know of- or there are not.

And if there are CRIMINAL SEX ACTS AGAINST CHILDREN that they know of- as they claim- why the hell are they not reporting them to the police?

Or.....Are They 
Just Lying 
Again?


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christians don't HATE anyone, but we can abhor the behavior of sinners. Homosexuality is specifically mentioned as an abomination to the Lord.
> 
> We all sin, but we're not all homos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion haters just don't get it. Being selfish and having all their wants is more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while the other was allowed to continue openly performing lewd sex stuff in front of kids they invited to watch their deviant-sex-act themed parade..
Click to expand...

Did you notify the police about this supposed criminal act Silhouette?

What was the response of the police?


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why trump's Florida place is asking for visas for foreigners,
> *because apparently it cannot find wait staff and cooks among Americans*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Of The False Image Of Trump
> Being Fomented By The Left These Days ??
> Or Is It The High Employment Rate
> 
> If They Are Looking For Foreigners Specifically
> Then Maybe The Employment Bigots
> Are Trying To Lend Lawful Residents A Hand
Click to expand...


????? Trump has been utilizing foreign workers for years to staff his Florida resorts- long before he managed to alienate half of the United States.

Perfectly legal for Trump to import foreign workers since apparently he can't find dish washers or waiters in Florida........and hasn't been able to for years.


----------



## karpenter

MindWars said:
			
		

> Being selfish and having all their wants is more important.


Yes !!
And Gay Activists
Are The Most Narcissistic, Self-Absorbed Preeners Iv'e Ever Seen

Like With Their Stupid Little Cake
And Towards Ivanka And Her Children On An Air Flight


----------



## Syriusly

karpenter said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being selfish and having all their wants is more important.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes !!
> And Gay Activists
> Are The Most Narcissistic, Self-Absorbed Preeners Iv'e Ever Seen
> 
> Like With Their Stupid Little Cake
> And Towards Ivanka And Her Children On An Air Flight
Click to expand...


iS aNy Of tHaT SupPosed to MakE aNy Sense?

LoL


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> [
> while the other was allowed to continue openly performing lewd sex stuff in front of kids they invited to watch their deviant-sex-act themed parade..





Syriusly said:


> Did you notify the police about this supposed criminal act Silhouette?
> 
> What was the response of the police?



Don't need to because they were there.  However, do those acts the next day at a schoolyard at recess and those same cops would be there with handcuffs.  Odd, don't you think?  It's all going to come out in the wash very soon Syriusly so enjoy your pay-per-post job while you still have it.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Like nazis"? LOL.
> 
> 
> The op is about people like you arresting a man for handing out pamphlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
Click to expand...



THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.


THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.

Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.



My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher. 

And you are here to defend that act, soooooo, guess what you are.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> while the other was allowed to continue openly performing lewd sex stuff in front of kids they invited to watch their deviant-sex-act themed parade..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notify the police about this supposed criminal act Silhouette?
> 
> What was the response of the police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to because they were there.
Click to expand...


So you claim to know of a crime taking place- against children- but do nothing about it?

The obvious conclusion?
a) You are either lying as part of your years long campaign to harm gays and their children or
b) You just don't give a damn about these children.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be people like me- when I have said that I think Canada's law is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> And you are here to defend that act, soooooo, guess what you are.
Click to expand...


Brighter and more compassionate than you- clearly.

My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.

However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> *So you claim to know of a crime taking place- against children- but do nothing about it?*


What do you call what I'm doing here?  Since police are not doing anything about the crimes they're watching as they're standing by the deviant-sex-theme parade in front of kids, the next step is to increase public awareness that this is so.  Next will you ask me to prove that I've written all the posts about it that I have?

Idiot troll.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you claim to know of a crime taking place- against children- but do nothing about it?*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call what I'm doing here? .
Click to expand...


Promoting your usual hate speech against gays and their children.

Clearly you are doing nothing to protect children- since you claim knowledge of crimes against children AND NEVER REPORT THEM TO THE POLICE.


The obvious conclusion?
a) You are either lying as part of your years long campaign to harm gays and their children or
b) You just don't give a damn about these children.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the vile and divisive lie that those on the Right are "acting more and more like Nazis"
> 
> you are supporting the people that are passing these laws.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that you are so fucking stupid that you cannot see that.
> 
> 
> So stop your lying.
> 
> 
> You godwin baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> And you are here to defend that act, soooooo, guess what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brighter and more compassionate than you- clearly.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
Click to expand...




All you did there was repeat your previous position.


As that was an utter failure to address the points in my post, 


I will accept that as a tacit admission of defeat on your part.


I know that was as close to honesty as you, a liberal, can get. 


Thanks.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those on the right are acting like Nazis? You don`t say.tiki torch neo nazis in charlottesville - Bing images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> And you are here to defend that act, soooooo, guess what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brighter and more compassionate than you- clearly.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you did there was repeat your previous position.
> 
> 
> As that was an utter failure to address the points in my post,
> 
> 
> I will accept that as a tacit admission of defeat on your part.
> 
> 
> I know that was as close to honesty as you, a liberal, can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


You declaring victory and running away after you have been shown up is the closest to honesty you- a contard can come.

You:
Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you. 

Me: 
LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> And you are here to defend that act, soooooo, guess what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brighter and more compassionate than you- clearly.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you did there was repeat your previous position.
> 
> 
> As that was an utter failure to address the points in my post,
> 
> 
> I will accept that as a tacit admission of defeat on your part.
> 
> 
> I know that was as close to honesty as you, a liberal, can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You declaring victory and running away after you have been shown up is the closest to honesty you- a contard can come.
> 
> You:
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Me:
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
Click to expand...



And I addressed that, and you were unable to challenge my answer at all.


So you tacitly conceded.


And I accepted.


Is this some type of face saving game, to fool the stupider of your lib friends?


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> And you are here to defend that act, soooooo, guess what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brighter and more compassionate than you- clearly.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you did there was repeat your previous position.
> 
> 
> As that was an utter failure to address the points in my post,
> 
> 
> I will accept that as a tacit admission of defeat on your part.
> 
> 
> I know that was as close to honesty as you, a liberal, can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You declaring victory and running away after you have been shown up is the closest to honesty you- a contard can come.
> 
> You:
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Me:
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you were unable to challenge my answer at all.
> 
> 
> So you tacitly conceded.
> 
> 
> And I accepted.
> 
> 
> Is this some type of face saving game, to fool the stupider of your lib friends?
Click to expand...


LOL- I am just enjoying showing what a fool you are- but then again you display that every day here at USMB- so there is a certain pathetic redundancy to your display.

As I said. 

My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.

However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> And you are here to defend that act, soooooo, guess what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brighter and more compassionate than you- clearly.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you did there was repeat your previous position.
> 
> 
> As that was an utter failure to address the points in my post,
> 
> 
> I will accept that as a tacit admission of defeat on your part.
> 
> 
> I know that was as close to honesty as you, a liberal, can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You declaring victory and running away after you have been shown up is the closest to honesty you- a contard can come.
> 
> You:
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Me:
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you were unable to challenge my answer at all.
> 
> 
> So you tacitly conceded.
> 
> 
> And I accepted.
> 
> 
> Is this some type of face saving game, to fool the stupider of your lib friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I am just enjoying showing what a fool you are- but then again you display that every day here at USMB- so there is a certain pathetic redundancy to your display.
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies
Click to expand...





THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.


THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.

Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.



My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brighter and more compassionate than you- clearly.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you did there was repeat your previous position.
> 
> 
> As that was an utter failure to address the points in my post,
> 
> 
> I will accept that as a tacit admission of defeat on your part.
> 
> 
> I know that was as close to honesty as you, a liberal, can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You declaring victory and running away after you have been shown up is the closest to honesty you- a contard can come.
> 
> You:
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Me:
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you were unable to challenge my answer at all.
> 
> 
> So you tacitly conceded.
> 
> 
> And I accepted.
> 
> 
> Is this some type of face saving game, to fool the stupider of your lib friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I am just enjoying showing what a fool you are- but then again you display that every day here at USMB- so there is a certain pathetic redundancy to your display.
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
Click to expand...


As I said.

My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.

However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.

Smearing tens of millions of Democrats, or Republicans with the actions of any of many hated fringe group is the poster in question being an asshole.


----------



## Silhouette

hadit said:


> Funny. If someone gives me a pamphlet saying something like that, I toss it in the trash and walk away. I don't try to have the guy arrested.



OK, seems reasonable.  Now what would you do if you had a couple of guys pull their pants down and waive their dick in your son's face as you walked down the street?  Or were dry humping anal sex in front of your son?  You'd have them arrested.

Canada is a weird country.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you did there was repeat your previous position.
> 
> 
> As that was an utter failure to address the points in my post,
> 
> 
> I will accept that as a tacit admission of defeat on your part.
> 
> 
> I know that was as close to honesty as you, a liberal, can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You declaring victory and running away after you have been shown up is the closest to honesty you- a contard can come.
> 
> You:
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Me:
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you were unable to challenge my answer at all.
> 
> 
> So you tacitly conceded.
> 
> 
> And I accepted.
> 
> 
> Is this some type of face saving game, to fool the stupider of your lib friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I am just enjoying showing what a fool you are- but then again you display that every day here at USMB- so there is a certain pathetic redundancy to your display.
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> Smearing tens of millions of Democrats, or Republicans with the actions of any of many hated fringe group is the poster in question being an asshole.
Click to expand...




And I addressed that, and you ignored what I said and are now just engaged in the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.


You lose.


----------



## Silhouette

Actually, Canada loses.


----------



## Circe

Syriusly said:


> You do realize that 'homosexuality' doesn't cause AIDS.....right?
> 
> The fact is that the majority of people in the world with AIDS aren't gay.
> 
> 'homosexuality' doesn't cause any disease- no more than heterosexuality causes syphillis.



But homosexuals have more AIDS and syphilis than any other group. And while female prostitutes have a lot of the AIDS in Africa, it is true that homosexuals brought it to America, and I think that is pretty awful.


----------



## Silhouette

Circe said:


> But homosexuals have more AIDS and syphilis than any other group. And while female prostitutes have a lot of the AIDS in Africa, it is true that homosexuals brought it to America, and I think that is pretty awful.


Brought it, and spreading it like wildfire.


----------



## Syriusly

Circe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that 'homosexuality' doesn't cause AIDS.....right?
> 
> The fact is that the majority of people in the world with AIDS aren't gay.
> 
> 'homosexuality' doesn't cause any disease- no more than heterosexuality causes syphillis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But homosexuals have more AIDS and syphilis than any other group. And while female prostitutes have a lot of the AIDS in Africa, it is true that homosexuals brought it to America, and I think that is pretty awful.
Click to expand...


Yes- homosexuals do have higher rates of AIDS here in the United States. And syphilis now- but history is an interesting subject. Do you realize that in WW1 that syphilis was considered a serious threat to American GI's
The Enemy in Your Pants
_During World War I, the Army lost 7 million person-days and discharged more than 10,000 men because they were ailing from sexually transmitted diseases.
_
Yes in WW1- American GI's were engaging in promiscuous risky sex much like American gays have been doing. At that time- it was heterosexuals who were the ones with the higher rates of syphilis. Oddly enough no one was going around condemning all heterosexuals for their promiscuity.

In Africa people have AIDs- men and women- from heterosexual sex- as I said- the majority of people in the world with AIDs are not gay. 

Finally- I already dealt with the falsehood of blaming gays for bringing AIDs to America. While we will probably never know exactly how the first AIDs got here- the best evidence shows it came from contaminated blood supplies sourced from Haiti before anyone knew what AIDS was. 

But you will continue to find some reason to blame gays.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But homosexuals have more AIDS and syphilis than any other group. And while female prostitutes have a lot of the AIDS in Africa, it is true that homosexuals brought it to America, and I think that is pretty awful.
> 
> 
> 
> Brought it, and spreading it like wildfire.
Click to expand...


You mean like your close friend- the self confessed(according to you) mass murderer?

No- gays didn't bring AIDs to America- nor were gays the only ones spreading it.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. If someone gives me a pamphlet saying something like that, I toss it in the trash and walk away. I don't try to have the guy arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, seems reasonable.  Now what would you do if you had a couple of guys pull their pants down and waive their dick in your son's face as you walked down the street?  Or were dry humping anal sex in front of your son?  You'd have them arrested..
Click to expand...


If you know of that happening- why haven't you notified the police?


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You declaring victory and running away after you have been shown up is the closest to honesty you- a contard can come.
> 
> You:
> Smearing the tens of millions of Republicans with the actions of a hated fringe, is just you being an ass muncher. Fuck you.
> 
> Me:
> LOL considering how often contards smear millions of Democrats by labeling all of us communists and marxists- your post is wonderful irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you were unable to challenge my answer at all.
> 
> 
> So you tacitly conceded.
> 
> 
> And I accepted.
> 
> 
> Is this some type of face saving game, to fool the stupider of your lib friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I am just enjoying showing what a fool you are- but then again you display that every day here at USMB- so there is a certain pathetic redundancy to your display.
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> Smearing tens of millions of Democrats, or Republicans with the actions of any of many hated fringe group is the poster in question being an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you ignored what I said and are now just engaged in the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...


I am used to you running away- no problem. 
As I said.

My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.

However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.

Smearing tens of millions of Democrats, or Republicans with the actions of any of many hated fringe group is the poster in question being an asshole


----------



## Circe

Syriusly said:


> Finally- I already dealt with the falsehood of blaming gays for bringing AIDs to America. While we will probably never know exactly how the first AIDs got here- the best evidence shows it came from contaminated blood supplies sourced from Haiti before anyone knew what AIDS was.
> 
> But you will continue to find some reason to blame gays.



This is all nonsense. I well recall the fear and hysteria when AIDS broke out. A lot of books were written within the next ten years: I read a number of them. The Haitian vacations by homosexuals who paid for sex with young male Haitian teens who were infected already from the African exchange program types is how AIDS got back here, and then it was spread rapidly by the San Francisco bathhouse promiscuity. And some homosexuals knowingly and murderously gave it to as many other homosexuals as they could, a strange and terrible phenomenon that I would think would give you pause.

You think you can do fake propaganda because no one else has the information. In my case, you are wrong. In fact, I think people who try that on are usually wrong. There are always well-studied people around who aren't going to believe a lot of self-serving hogwash.


----------



## Silhouette

Circe said:


> This is all nonsense. I well recall the fear and hysteria when AIDS broke out. A lot of books were written within the next ten years: I read a number of them. The Haitian vacations by homosexuals who paid for sex with young male Haitian teens who were infected already from the African exchange program types is how AIDS got back here, and then it was spread rapidly by the San Francisco bathhouse promiscuity. And some homosexuals knowingly and murderously gave it to as many other homosexuals as they could, a strange and terrible phenomenon that I would think would give you pause.
> 
> You think you can do fake propaganda because no one else has the information. In my case, you are wrong. In fact, I think people who try that on are usually wrong. There are always well-studied people around who aren't going to believe a lot of self-serving hogwash.


One famous journalist, a gay man in SF, wrote extensively about the bath house problem and called for people to stop.  Randy Shilts I think the name was.  His fellow gay culture pals spat on him as he walked down the street.  They were not about closing the bath houses and reining in their sex addictions. Randy Shilts died of AIDS some time later.

I had a friend growing up who was molested as a boy, unresolved issues and became promiscuous homosexual because of his unfortunate imprinting.  He got HIV and went out and had unprotected sex with many, many men knowing what he was doing.  Unresolved anger can manifest in strange ways.  In him it was obvious he was out to seek vengeance in the population that "did that to him"... He probably murdered hundreds or thousands of his "fellow gays" by the time he himself died of AIDS.


----------



## Syriusly

Circe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I already dealt with the falsehood of blaming gays for bringing AIDs to America. While we will probably never know exactly how the first AIDs got here- the best evidence shows it came from contaminated blood supplies sourced from Haiti before anyone knew what AIDS was.
> 
> But you will continue to find some reason to blame gays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all nonsense. I well recall the fear and hysteria when AIDS broke out. A lot of books were written within the next ten years: I read a number of them. The Haitian vacations by homosexuals who paid for sex with young male Haitian teens who were infected already from the African exchange program types is how AIDS got back here, and then it was spread rapidly by the San Francisco bathhouse promiscuity. And some homosexuals knowingly and murderously gave it to as many other homosexuals as they could, a strange and terrible phenomenon that I would think would give you pause.
> 
> You think you can do fake propaganda because no one else has the information. In my case, you are wrong. In fact, I think people who try that on are usually wrong. There are always well-studied people around who aren't going to believe a lot of self-serving hogwash.
Click to expand...


LOL wow- you managed to get all of that in there! Even San Francisco!

I already addressed your anti-gay propaganda back when you had your first little hissy fit

Of course you haven't forgiven homosexuals....and you never will. HIV clearly is just your excuse. 

https://nypost.com/2015/02/22/how-the-aids-epidemic-really-began/
In the early 1970s, a plasma-donation clinic, run by a Miami investor, opened in Haiti offering residents $3 per liter. Shared needles at this clinic likely increased the infection rates in Haiti and shipped the disease to the United States in frozen blood plasma. Research indicates that just a single migration of the virus — either one infected person or one container of plasma — accounted for bringing AIDS to America. “That sorry advent had occurred in 1969, plus or minus about three years,” Quammen writes.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all nonsense. I well recall the fear and hysteria when AIDS broke out. A lot of books were written within the next ten years: I read a number of them. The Haitian vacations by homosexuals who paid for sex with young male Haitian teens who were infected already from the African exchange program types is how AIDS got back here, and then it was spread rapidly by the San Francisco bathhouse promiscuity. And some homosexuals knowingly and murderously gave it to as many other homosexuals as they could, a strange and terrible phenomenon that I would think would give you pause.
> 
> You think you can do fake propaganda because no one else has the information. In my case, you are wrong. In fact, I think people who try that on are usually wrong. There are always well-studied people around who aren't going to believe a lot of self-serving hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> One famous journalist, a gay man in SF, wrote extensively about the bath house problem and called for people to stop.  Randy Shilts I think the name was.  His fellow gay culture pals spat on him as he walked down the street.  They were not about closing the bath houses and reining in their sex addictions. Randy Shilts died of AIDS some time later..
Click to expand...

Yet the bath houses were closed down- and yes- men changed their behaviors- certainly not all- but living here in SF at the time- oh many, many did.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all nonsense. I well recall the fear and hysteria when AIDS broke out. A lot of books were written within the next ten years: I read a number of them. The Haitian vacations by homosexuals who paid for sex with young male Haitian teens who were infected already from the African exchange program types is how AIDS got back here, and then it was spread rapidly by the San Francisco bathhouse promiscuity. And some homosexuals knowingly and murderously gave it to as many other homosexuals as they could, a strange and terrible phenomenon that I would think would give you pause.
> 
> You think you can do fake propaganda because no one else has the information. In my case, you are wrong. In fact, I think people who try that on are usually wrong. There are always well-studied people around who aren't going to believe a lot of self-serving hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend growing up who was molested as a boy, unresolved issues and became promiscuous homosexual because of his unfortunate imprinting.  He got HIV and went out and had unprotected sex with many, many men knowing what he was doing.  Unresolved anger can manifest in strange ways.  In him it was obvious he was out to seek vengeance in the population that "did that to him"... He probably murdered hundreds or thousands of his "fellow gays" by the time he himself died of AIDS.
Click to expand...


I am always fascinated by how you like to bring up your 'friend' who you claim was a mass murderer.

Odd friend to be so proud of. 

Of course he never actually told you any of this. According to your legend, supposedly your brother told you this story, after supposedly your friend told him this story. 

Unresolved anger can manifest in strange ways.......we have been watching that with you for years.


----------



## Correll

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you were unable to challenge my answer at all.
> 
> 
> So you tacitly conceded.
> 
> 
> And I accepted.
> 
> 
> Is this some type of face saving game, to fool the stupider of your lib friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- I am just enjoying showing what a fool you are- but then again you display that every day here at USMB- so there is a certain pathetic redundancy to your display.
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.
> 
> 
> THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.
> 
> Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said.
> 
> My point still stands- I agree in general- that groups should not be smeared by claiming that the actions or words of an individual define the entire group- we might possibly find agreement on that point.
> 
> However, it is easy to find examples here at USMB of both sides doing exactly that. Not only do both the Right and the Left label their opponents as 'Nazi's'- but in addition the right likes to label anyone that they don't agree with as 'commies' and 'marxists'- and yes- their intention is exactly the same as those who label someone a Nazi- because those same people will then proceed to equate Democrats and liberals to Stalin's and Mao's genocidal policies.
> 
> Smearing tens of millions of Democrats, or Republicans with the actions of any of many hated fringe group is the poster in question being an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I addressed that, and you ignored what I said and are now just engaged in the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am used to you running away- no problem.
> ...
Click to expand...



I'm not the one ignoring the last post of my opponent, and reasserting, as in the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion, my previously already refuted points.


That's you.


Here is where the conversation ended. Where you stopped replying to what I post and just started, dishonestly filibustering.





THere are a number of reasons why your equivalence is a false equivalence.


THe most relevant is that in the Conventional Wisdom the primary attribute of Nazis, is the Holocaust, while the Communists and Marxists, for whatever reason, are NOT primarily defined by the much larger amounts of death they brought.

Thus, calling someone a Nazi, is saying they are madmen bent of genocide, while calling someone a communists, though it should, does NOT carry the same message.



My point stands. Smearing tens of millions of republicans with the actions of a hated fringe group is the lib in question being an ass muncher.


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> Yet the bath houses were closed down- and yes- men changed their behaviors- certainly not all- but living here in SF at the time- oh many, many did.



Yeah, near as I can tell they became MORE promiscuous.  A bath house isn't the only place to hook up to use the lower digestive tract as an artificial vagina..  The HIV rate in youth especially is skyrocketing.  I guess when all those twinks were turned they forgot to give them the memo on how not to die and kill each other.


----------

